# Suggestions on living in a car



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day. 
I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back. 
Any ideas will be much appreciated. I am really fed up with wasting a big pile of cash on rent.
I will talk to my landlord tonight if I still could use his address for my mail. That rises another question. How to have a mailing address when you're living in a car?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Get a gym membership for showers and a locker. You can get a P.O. Box for your mail.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


If you finance a brand new van to drive rideshare you deserve to live in a van
DOWN BT THE RIVER!!!!


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Get a gym membership for showers and a locker.


Thanks. I have done. And I may need a membership with a library too.
Waiting for more suggestions. Someone with experience please leave a helpful comment here.
Thanks!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Where will you shower and/or go to the bathroom? How will you cook hot meals or store food that needs to be refrigerated? What happens when the minivan needs to be serviced and you have no where to sleep? What if you can’t find a safe place to park to sleep? 

Really think about this. You’d be better off getting a smaller car and finding a room to rent.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you finance a brand new van to drive rideshare you deserve to live in a van
> DOWN BT THE RIVER!!!!


It will cost me less than my rent. I am being logical.



Invisible said:


> Where will you shower and/or go to the bathroom? How will you cook hot meals or store food that needs to be refrigerated? What happens when the minivan needs to be serviced and you have no where to sleep? What if you can't find a safe place to park to sleep?
> 
> Really think about this. You'd be better off getting a smaller car and finding a room to rent.


I will go to a gym for shower. Bathrooms are everywhere, not a big deal. I will go to a library or starbucks when I need a desk.
And servicing a car takes less than an hour.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> It will cost me less than my rent. I am being logical.
> 
> 
> I will go to a gym for shower. Bathrooms are everywhere, not a big deal. Servicing a car takes less than an hour.


Choosing to be homeless doesn't seem very logical. Why not look for s roommate? How are you going to charge your phone? Yes you can use your car, but then it would affect the life of your battery or you'd have to keep your car running to do so.

If your car needs a part that's not in for a day or whatever, that could extend the time to do repairs. Look at Greenfox's posts. He lives in his vehicle, and his car was totaled by a semi driver.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Yeah and what happens when Uber deactivates you and the car gets repoed? If you want to live in your car get a full time job.

and I would never want to sleep in a car that carries dirty strangers around all day. Have fun getting Wuhaned.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Your brand new van will be ten years old in two years. You’re better off to buy a Sienna with 100k+ miles.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Get a gym membership for showers and a locker. You can get a P.O. Box for your mail.


The only thing I would add to this is find a P.O. Box where the address looks like an actual address-those do exist.

I'm not sure how that will work out for patriot act and such but otherwise...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


My biggest trouble is finding out where you can take a nap and not get bothered. Public property is increasingly hostile to car sleepers with anti-vagrancy laws. Even where there is no law against it, the police seem to mercilessly harass car sleepers... and a lot of corporations like Walmart that used to welcome it do not any more. There are some places that still allow it but it takes some trial and error and/or research to find out. Personally, I find I can be a little more invisible with a sedan than an SUV. But I know of a few places in my town, one public street, and two parking lots, where I can take a nap in my SUV without being bothered because these particular places are apparently a refuge for car sleepers and RVs

I've got a blanket and a sleeping bag in both cars, which is quite necessary on frigid Tahoe and Reno nights.

A thermarest Z-lite is sufficient mattress for me and won't interfere with passenger luggage much due to the small size. I also find a pillow kind of unnecessary but a scarf or jacket will serve quite well.

But I'm also used to sleeping on floors. I got rid of my bed about a decade ago. Other than a 4 month stint in a hotel room in Japan, I've spent the last 10 years sleeping on floors in houses and offices and warehouses, the insides of cars, and even the inside of machines at factories.



> How to have a mailing address when you're living in a car?


In addition to the PO boxes mentioned before, you can also use UPS for similar parcel services.

Do you have any family or friends nearby that could let you use their address for mail? It's not like they have to give up a bedroom, so it should be easy to convince them to let you get mail there.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Google stealth car camping.

A lot of what they use applies to you.

My son took my Prius car camping a couple years ago to Coachella and it worked out great for him.

There are 12volt powered coolers that would work for you.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Many loan cases Contracts nowadays include a clause that will not allow the vehicle to be used for ride share. Also the demand on insurance requirements are greater and must carry full coverage with low deductibles. 
you are not been logical....maybe delusional.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Yeah and what happens when Uber deactivates you and the car gets repoed? If you want to live in your car get a full time job.


One solution to this problem is to own a car rather than rent. But even if Uber deactivates, there are still Lyft and food delivery gigs.



> and I would never want to sleep in a car that carries dirty strangers around all day. Have fun getting Wuhaned.


You get used to it. If driving in a car in tight quarters with people all day long doesn't make you sick, it probably won't make you sick to sleep in the same car after their departure.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Seriously, don't ****ing do it. Huge mistake.


----------



## Jdog4214 (Mar 7, 2020)

I would hate to be a passenger in a vehicle someone lives in. Especially after a few months. After a few years, It gives me the willie's thinking about it.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.

Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> You get used to it. I


"*There are levels of survival we are prepared to accept*."

So that's where the homeless come from!


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


I understand. I know a guy online who lives out of his van and he swears by it. Claims he's saved so much in rent over the years. The key is to take what you would have spent on rent and put it into savings. That way let's say you're able to do this for 2 years, you will have saved maybe 25k. Definitely keep a bucket and trash bags for when nature calls & you can't get to the toilet. Definitely think about where you're going to park and not get harrassed by the cops. Definitely think about how you're going to stay warm in the winter and cool in the summertime. Staying clean & daily showers and making sure you're on top of the smell of the van is key. The smell of some men's socks could kill someone. You don't want your van to smell like you live in there. As far as living in the van thing, I've seen it on YT. People do it. It's possible.


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


get yourself a storage unit to put all your stuff in ...i used to live in a storage unit during hard times in my youth..


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

DarkBerry said:


> People do it. It's possible.


It's also possible to live in the streets without a van. 
25 000 SF homeless can testify to that.
One of the main reasons, people work, is to have a home.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Get a gym membership for showers and a locker. You can get a P.O. Box for your mail.


As a trucker I ran into this problem often. Most businesses won't take a PO Box as a mailing address, they want a physical address. Something about proving residency. 2 ways around this.

1) Get a PO Box and don't use it as the mail to address. Use the actual address of the post office the box is located at and put your box number in the address like an apartment number would go. The post office knows what's up.

2) You can use a Fed Ex store or UPS store that has mailboxes. A lot have 24 hour access and you again will use their physical address.

Also, get a storage for the majority of your stuff. Only stuff you want to keep with you is stuff you use daily. Toiletries, blanket, pillow. Helps to get a big plastic tub to put it all in that's easy to move around when people have luggage.

Gym is best and cheapest for showers. Truck stop if you're modest, but those are pricy, around $15 a pop.

Good luck!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Look up urban camping in van on youtube.....I really and I mean really don't suggest you do this


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh and Walmart is typically the best place to park and sleep. Most will leave you alone. Don’t park in dark empty parking lots or you’re likely to wake up to someone smashing in your window thinking it was an easy target to rob. Shopping centers and doctor offices and such mostly have private security patrols that will roust you in the middle of the night.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Do you have any idea how much it hurts when every month I pay $1200 cash to my landlord? And that is before the tax. That could be equal to some of you guys' mortgage. Can you imagine how hard I have to work to earn that? It is not going towards a tax write off, and it is not going towards a mortgage. I am a poor guy, just think about it for a moment.
My decision is final. Thanks again for all the helpful information. I will do my homework tonight. And before I make the purchase of the Van, I will go homeless for a week in my existing Camry. Who knows, maybe I will not need a Van.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Do you have any idea how much it hurts when every month I pay $1200 cash to my landlord? And that is before the tax. That could be equal to some of you guys' mortgage. Can you imagine how hard I have to work to earn that? It is not going towards a tax write off, and it is not going towards a mortgage. I am a poor guy, just think about it for a moment.
> My decision is final. Thanks again for all the helpful information. I will do my homework tonight. And before I make the purchase of the Van, I will go homeless for a week in my existing Camry. Who knows, maybe I will not need a Van.


What area you from.... I'm going to look something up for you and pm you


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


I understand your situation. What is the climate like where you are?

I was a month in between places years back. You gotta use a laundromat, whereare you going to keep your clothes? Do you have a storage unit? I saw a video a while back that someone was sleeping in one for a while before they got caught.
You need to make sure your van smells good.

Where you going to pee or poo in the middle of the night?
What do you plan on eating?

I have both stayed in a Prius C for 30 days and you couldn't stretch your legs while sleeping. If it gets cold where you're at you will wake up and keep needing to turn on the heat. Make sure you don't fall back asleep before turning off your car.

I've only slept in a minivan once, all the rear seats were out. Woke up the next day in a bar parking lot at 6am.

Sleeping in a 3 row suv is only OK and I wouldn't recommend it for every day. Which van are you looking at getting?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If your gonna do this. You have to be dedicated in actually working & saving your money.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I would recommend you buy a cheap van first and see if you can hack it.
The last thing you want to do is do it for six months and then find out that you can’t do it any longer, but you’re stuck now with a huge car payment and now possibly a rent payment as well.

I’ve done it twice in my life, if you add the total time I would say about eight months living in a SUV.
There are so many things about it that sucked.
First time I did it I was in my late teens the second time early 20s.
I too had a job and had plenty of money, I just didn’t want to pay rent, I thought it was just stupid.

I still think paying rent is stupid, but in order to have a decent life it’s one of those unfortunate things that adds quite a bit to the quality of your life.

If I found myself ever in that position again I would sooner move to a state with a lower cost of living where you can rent an apartment for much cheaper.

Another thing you may consider is being a live-in caretaker.
My wife’s grandmother become our responsibility when she got Alzheimer’s.
We had two shifts of caretakers taking care of her 24 seven, the night shift if I remember correctly we were paying her $18 per hour to basically watch TV and sleep in grandma‘s house.
I don’t think it’s that hard to become a certified caregiver, I think in many states it might be be a 10 hour class or something like that.

Living in your car is not the same as camping, I actually slept in a tent for over a year when I toured the United States and Canada on my motorcycle, that was a fun and easy cakewalk, but living in my car those number of months were brutal.

But if you insist on doing it, do it in a way that you can easily undo it, without being tied to a high car payments.
I don’t envy you, been there done that, but good luck.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> If your gonna do this. You have to be dedicated in actually working & saving your money.


Exactly, and that is the idea.
There is a 7 Eleven close to where I live, and I have known these guys for more than 3 years. The owner knows me. Let me talk to him tomorrow, and see if they can take care of my mail and give me a little spot where I can park my car and sleep.
I need a spot from 11:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m.
Once in a while I could treat myself a cheap motel.



XLnoGas said:


> I understand your situation. What is the climate like where you are?
> 
> I was a month in between places years back. You gotta use a laundromat, whereare you going to keep your clothes? Do you have a storage unit? I saw a video a while back that someone was sleeping in one for a while before they got caught.
> You need to make sure your van smells good.
> ...


Climate in the Bay Area is mild throughout the year.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


PO Box will cost close to 100/ year.
You can forward your mail for free to anybody's address for 1 year. No cost.&#128521;
My friend just went to work in another Continent for few months... I get his mail &#128513;
Sorting machine automatically sticks the forwarding address, when it reads his name and old address.
Just go to the post office and fill out a form &#128077;


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Exactly, and that is the idea.
> There is a 7 Eleven close to where I live, and I have known these guys for more than 3 years. The owner knows me. Let me talk to him tomorrow, and see if they can take care of my mail and give me a little spot where I can park my car and sleep.
> I need a spot from 11:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m.
> Once in a while I could treat myself a cheap motel.
> ...


Bay Area as in San Francisco?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow. Overall, most everyone was concerned and helpful in this thread. Y’all makin me misty eyed. Maybe just more time till the trolls roll out from under their bridges, but I’m proud of y’all :thumbup:


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


I did it while in school for about 1 year and it was really fun: I paid close to 1000$ in my apartment and I only spend 1 day per week...on sundays....if I am not in LA doing Uber...I am at school taking classes...after I will go to help students on accounting...Still I pay rent.,..utility and spectrum..,I sat down on day and think...I came up with the plan...rent a storage around 100$...get 24 hrs gym membership...because you got to clean up...I just have a gym bag...put everything I will need for 2 days...it was an adventure and being that I am staying here alone...it just worked out fine...

Some days...I will just pay for a night at a hotel...and give myself a bonus...

Good luck...whatever to reduce cost...

Also for my mail...I use Ups store...then maybe 20 bucks a month and it comes with a good address


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

I think you're on the right track but be careful about committing to any big investments until you have some experience. A $600 car loan would scare the crap out of me. It's like putting all your eggs in one basket. Take some time to research what others have done. There's a YouTube channel called CheapRVliving (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAj7O3LCDbkIR54hAn6Zz7A) that has scores of well-made videos. Primarily speaking to full-time RVers, much of the info applies to living out of a vehicle, including Prius'!

Your greatest challenge will be thinking you can Uber in a vehicle you are living out of. While you might figure out how to transform it back and forth, doing so on a daily basis will likely get old fast. You would probably be better off buying two cheaper vehicles. You could get an old van and trick it out very nicely for living out of. Just get a generic looking white panel van. These don't stand out. Some people even put fake business signage on their van to provide additional cover. I saw one that was made to look like a mobile dog-grooming van. Then get a cheap Uber-appropriate sedan. A 5-7 year old Accord, Civic, Corolla, etc.

I don't know what the sticker price for a $600/month minivan would be, but you can get a van to live in AND a car to Uber with for $10,000, give or take.

The parking situation is going to vary from easy to near impossible depending on where you're trying to do it. Most (but not all) Walmarts are very welcoming to overnight parking. Malls, Home Depots and some industrial parks might work as well. It all depends on how uptight they are and that depends on location. I think urban areas are more alert to suspicious activity then suburban areas. If you're situated near BLM land (mostly out west), you can camp for free for up to two weeks at a time. Some state parks and other federal lands offer similar arrangements. In all cases, a key to success is not staying in a specific area long enough for curious eyes to wonder why you're always there. You may need to rotate around to be less noticed.

Mail shouldn't be a problem. Currently I'm living under the radar in a non-conforming dwelling. I can't get mail there. I have a USPS Post Box costing $60/6 months. Most post offices will now accept UPS and FedEx deliveries. You just use the street address of the post office and your box number as a suite or unit. My driver's license, registration and insurance use that address as well as my passport, my bank accounts and credit cards. The only entity that wouldn't accept it as a physical address was the town registrar of voters. When I tried to register to vote using the post office address, they flagged it as incorrect. I guess they suspected I didn't live in a 6"x8" room. My solution was to register to vote as a homeless person. In my state that means they make up a fictitious address and assign it to the person. It's stupid but it works, and like I said, everything else was fine with the post office address.

Google searches that will get you going:
Stealth camping
Urban stealth camping
Boondocking
Dispersed camping
Living in a van (or car, if you insist)

There's a wealth of information available provided by people with first-hand experience. I think once you start exploring the subject you'll be pleasantly surprised at how well some of these people live on very little income.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

All I can suggest is try it out for a month 1st before committing to anything for years.
Too many people go by what they think on paper and commit everything towards that only to regret it a few weeks into it and just going back to what they were doing.

Pro is that you find living like a nomad out of ur van to be ur life calling and you absolutely love it.
Con you find out after a month or two it a living nightmare and the dream have evaporated into what is now hell on earth.
Unfortunately there isn't a middle ground. You either going to love it or hate it.

Either way just do it because you will only learn from those experiences & hardship that you go through. Plenty to be found living inside of a van for the next half decade.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


How are you going to run XL with a mattress and cooler in the third row?

Think man think.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow, you guys are really helpful, appreciate it. Thanks.



Amos69 said:


> How are you gong to run XL with a mattress and cooler in the third row?
> 
> Think man think.


That's why I'm buying a minivan, and not some suv. A minivan with my mattress and pillow and blanket, can still deliver the job that a Toyota Highlander without stuff can. It has plenty of room with the 3rd row.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Think man think.


I have a feeling, this is not going to end well.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Wow, you guys are really helpful, appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> That's why I'm buying a minivan, and not some suv. A minivan with my mattress and pillow and blanket, can still deliver the job that a Toyota Highlander without stuff can. It has plenty of room with the 3rd row.


Suitcases? HUH. I have seen a lot of minivans, but even thin rollable mattresses and coolers take up space.

Sound to me like your plan is to quit trying.

Do you know most people have houses and cars and families and things? They are not better than you.

They might be just trying harder.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Good luck. It seems like an adventure.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> Thanks. I have done. And I may need a membership with a library too.
> Waiting for more suggestions. Someone with experience please leave a helpful comment here.
> Thanks!


Don't by new. Hell we got a 2017 a grand caravan a year ago for half what your looking to prett pay.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Don't by new. Hell we got a 2017 a grand caravan a year ago for half what your looking to prett pay.


Oh no, I am not in a hurry. I will keep looking. I am used to buying used cars. I was just giving an example. A used 2017 or 2018 will be fine too. I will keep looking.
Thanks.



Amos69 said:


> Suitcases? HUH. I have seen a lot of minivans, but even thin rollable mattresses and coolers take up space.
> 
> Sound to me like your plan is to quit trying.
> 
> ...


I don't need a Cooler. I need some super compact matress. And I eat out all the time. I will go to a library to do my study work. My rent is a stress. I want to eliminate it. 
I don't want waste any more of my money on rent. I have wasted enough. Its just me. I want to save money. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


YouTube has tons of van living videos. You will get a lot of ideas there. I don't see how you could live with any comfort and drive PAX in the same vehicle though. I don't envy your plan.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Looks cool. That is where my mattress will go


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


There are other solutions to this. If you can afford a new van, you can afford a cheap old RV or travel trailer.

Then save for a couple months and get your XL van if you wish.

Already dove in to this other option in my response in your other thread

https://uberpeople.net/threads/thinking-of-leaving-the-bay.383786/post-5959687


Pax_Buster said:


> *Do you have any idea how much it hurts when every month I pay $1200 cash to my landlord?* And that is before the tax. That could be equal to some of you guys' mortgage. Can you imagine how hard I have to work to earn that? It is not going towards a tax write off, and it is not going towards a mortgage. I am a poor guy, just think about it for a moment.


I pay $1,000 for rent every month myself

For about 4 months I rented a car for Uber which was another $350 per week. The last two months of that, I bust my ass and saved $3000 to buy a van myself. And i am in a worse market than you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> There are other solutions to this. If you can afford a new van, you can afford a cheap old RV or travel trailer.
> 
> Then save for a couple months and get your XL van if you wish.
> 
> ...


Respectfully

$1,000 to $1200 a month is 90's era rates in most large city regions. Moving forward, changing locales to someplace like Detroit or Arkansas might bring your expectations of housing costs more in line with reality.

I co own a large Apt complex in Chattanooga Tennessee and $1300 is the rate for top floor studio units.

You need to upgrade your earnings expectations, not downgrade your living experience. Moving to a van is the opening step to becoming truly homeless.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities.


You kill me talking about your rent. I pay $3400/mo excluding utilities/water/garbage/sewer for 495 sq.ft. 1 bed room apt. in the east bay. I would love to pay $1200 mo. I can't figure how you can possibly be paying that amount in Sausalito, thats prime area.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You kill me talking about your rent. I pay $3400/mo excluding utilities/water/garbage/sewer for 495 sq.ft. 1 bed room apt. in the east bay. I would love to pay $1200 mo. I can't figure how you can possibly be paying that amount in Sausalito, thats prime area.


$1200 is for a small room in a shared house. Do you really think I can afford a one bedroom? Really? 
I could move further away for less rent, but I don't want the commute. I used to live in Sausalito. But now I live in SF. Anyways, I am not paying a single cent on rent. I could do better things with that money, like pay for a bootcamp. Rent is a waste of money.
I have no problem with those who pay rent. But I won't. Uber and Lyft are already taking advantage of me. I won't let a landlord do that to me. I don't want to deal with the first month, last month and deposit bullshit. Sorry for my language.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> $1200 is for a small room in a shared house. Do you really think I can afford a one bedroom? Really?
> I could move further away for less rent, but I don't want the commute. I used to live in Sausalito. But now I live in SF. Anyways, I am not paying a single cent on rent. I could do better things with that money, like pay for a bootcamp. Rent is a waste of money.
> I have no problem with those who pay rent. But I won't. Uber and Lyft are already taking advantage of me. I won't let a landlord do that to me. I don't want to deal with the first month, last month and deposit bullshit. Sorry for my language.


I do wish you the best of luck. I also understand the feeling everytime rent is due. Good luck.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> $1200 is for a small room in a shared house. Do you really think I can afford a one bedroom? Really?
> I could move further away for less rent, but I don't want the commute. I used to live in Sausalito. But now I live in SF. Anyways, I am not paying a single cent on rent. I could do better things with that money, like pay for a bootcamp. Rent is a waste of money.
> I have no problem with those who pay rent. But I won't. Uber and Lyft are already taking advantage of me. I won't let a landlord do that to me. I don't want to deal with the first month, last month and deposit bullshit. Sorry for my language.


You might be taking advantage of yourself. You are one drunk A hole from being fired from either or both companies. You are planning to be one really shifty RS driver from being without your rig or a place to sleep besides the nearest homeless shelter. That exuberant ant that is excited to get that $4 ping is looking at his phone while he plows into you at 35 MPH. Car In shop for three weeks and off RS for that time too.

Whacha gunna do?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


PO Box....about $45 every 6 months


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> You might be taking advantage of yourself. You are one drunk A hole from being fired from either or both companies. You are planning to be one really shifty RS driver from being without your rig or a place to sleep besides the nearest homeless shelter. That exuberant ant that is excited to get that $4 ping is looking at his phone while he plows into you at 35 MPH. Car In shop for three weeks and off RS for that time too.
> 
> Whacha gunna do?


I am also one head on collision away from losing my life on 101. It happened many many many times last year. It can happen to me as well. What should I do? Should I stop driving? I have already been in multiple accidents, obviously not my fault.

Uber and landlords are the ones that I hate the most and I'm getting rid of one for the moment.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


Logistically everything checks out. Just make sure you save lots of money during the next 12 months. The money you save from living in a van should be anywhere between 15K-20K by next March. Make sure you actually workout in the gym as well as shower and shave and brush your teeth. Get yourself a P.O Box. Please be extra careful on the roads to keep from car accidents.

And then in a year move to a part in the country where you don't have to pay an arm and a leg to live in an apartment

Good luck


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Logistically everything checks out. Just make sure you save lots of money during the next 12 months. The money you save from living in a van should be anywhere between 15K-20K by next March. Make sure you actually workout in the gym as well as shower and shave and brush your teeth. Get yourself a P.O Box. Please be extra careful on the roads to keep from car accidents.
> 
> And then in a year move to a part in the country where you don't have to pay an arm and a leg to live in an apartment
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. I am addicted to working out. Rideshare and workout is all that I do. I start my day at the gym. I rarely take a shower at home. I don't cook either. I am just wasting my money on stupid rent. Not anymore.
There is gym couple of blocks away from the 7-Eleven that I am thinking of sleeping infront of. A Laundromat is next to it. Library is not too far either. I think I got a plan.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Thanks. I am addicted to working out. Rideshare and workout is all that I do. I start my day at the gym. I rarely take a shower at home. I don't cook either. I am just wasting my money on stupid rent. Not anymore.
> There is gym couple of blocks away from the 7-Eleven that I am thinking of sleeping infront of. A Laundromat is next to it. Library is not too far either. I think I got a plan.


I really hope it works out for you. I pay $1408 for a 3 Bedroom 3 Bathroom apartment in the suburbs of New Orleans and my wife and I split the cost. I hear you guys in Cali is paying 2K-3K a month for 1 Bedroom 1 bathroom apartments. I'm just saying man there are other places in the country that isn't like that. 
Put the money you save during this experiment into an account and move or at least get a roommate and split the cost with someone.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I really hope it works out for you. I pay $1408 for a 3 Bedroom 3 Bathroom apartment in the suburbs of New Orleans and my wife and I split the cost. I hear you guys in Cali is paying 2K-3K a month for 1 Bedroom 1 bathroom apartments. I'm just saying man there are other places in the country that isn't like that.
> Put the money you save during this experiment into an account and move or at least get a roommate and split the cost with someone.


That's the plan. A Toyota Sienna has unbelievable amount of storage. Look at that. A Little box full of stuff like coffer, sugar, snacks and water can even fit inside the car next to me, under the dash. My laptop can stay on the dash, who cares. Mattress, pillow and clothes and books can go on top of the Van. I will keep things covered nicely and I should be fine. I will keep things neat and tidy. When there is a will, there is away.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Anyways, I am not paying a single cent on rent. I could do better things with that money, like pay for a bootcamp. Rent is a waste of money.


Man, you must be a millennial. You should have bought a home because you're right, renting your whole life is a waste of money. Marry a rich woman or move to a less expensive area that suits your needs. Here's a thought, get a haircut and get a real job kid!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


You're 26 and considering this?

Uber is so addictive that it disrupts a normal sense of wellness. You've been working so much that you don't see the value of having a home.

Look to be a roommate. You would be an ideal one for someone who never wants their roommate there.

Ah, just catching up. You already live in a shared house.

You have to look at the simple economics of San Francisco. You can make 1/3 less and cut your expenses in more than half living somewhere else. Get the heck out of there.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

There is a very old saying. You can't put an old head onto a young body.
People have to learn through trails and tribulation. The OP has years to burns and grow so if this is what he needs to do all anyone should be doing is been supportive to the OP choices in life. Either that or pay his rent for him.

It quite tame to what I know some people do in their 20s like joining the French Foreign Legion on a 5 year contract for a bit of adventure and a 1 in 10 chance of dying. Can save a lot of money that way too in the legion & walk away with a french euro passport at the end of it too "if you served honorably."

The sense of adventure & hardship is always better to get out of the system in the younger years then trying to do that in ur 40s-50s because then it really time to be looking after the family and planning stable retirement.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Join a cheap health club for shower facilities. Find a laundromat with drop off service. Don't eat in your car. Don't let your smell build up in the car. When you park to sleep do it in places where it's legal or at least you won't get harassed.

When the weather is warm and I run out of destination mode far from home I sleep where I'm at.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Do you have any idea how much it hurts when every month I pay $1200 cash to my landlord? And that is before the tax. That could be equal to some of you guys' mortgage. Can you imagine how hard I have to work to earn that? It is not going towards a tax write off, and it is not going towards a mortgage. I am a poor guy, just think about it for a moment.
> My decision is final. Thanks again for all the helpful information. I will do my homework tonight. And before I make the purchase of the Van, I will go homeless for a week in my existing Camry. Who knows, maybe I will not need a Van.


I pay $1400 in NH for a 1 bedroom apartment; in 2013 it was $700
Id love to pay $1200.
Aren't you in California? You know where the minimum wage isn't $7.50/hr.

that's why I quit Uber full time and got a real job with a steady paycheck.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> Do you have any idea how much it hurts when every month I pay $1200 cash to my landlord? And that is before the tax. That could be equal to some of you guys' mortgage. Can you imagine how hard I have to work to earn that? It is not going towards a tax write off, and it is not going towards a mortgage. I am a poor guy, just think about it for a moment.
> My decision is final. Thanks again for all the helpful information. I will do my homework tonight. And before I make the purchase of the Van, I will go homeless for a week in my existing Camry. Who knows, maybe I will not need a Van.


$1200 seems awfully low for that area. Everyone thinks the Midwest is super cheap. We now have many rents starting at $1200. My old apartment is starting at $1050/mo and nothing is fancy about it. A studio apartment, not even downtown. and not far from me goes for $975. People are moving to less expensive areas, but then driving up the prices.

When you add the extra expenses you will pay, you may not even be saving that much. You noted you'd be eating out daily, that adds up, along with a storage unit, PO Box and a gym membership.

In addition to looking for a room for rent, look at being an apartment handyman. You may get reduced rent for doing that. There are so many options you can look at. I just worry for anyone's sanity and safety for living in their vehicle.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> And I eat out all the time.


Seriously? Then maybe the rent payment isn't your biggest problem. If paying rent seems like a waste of money (which I agree it is) how much worse is it to spend more in a week eating out than you would for a month doing your own cooking?



Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to ...


These are red flag words.

You've demonstrated your ability to think creatively by exploring options that eliminate a hefty low-value expense like rent. Don't stop now. The decision to go mobile is just the first of many decisions. Now you need to keep an open mind while you evaluate specific plans to make the whole thing work. Every rock-solid "final decision" you make in the very early stages of the planning process is more likely to be an impediment to success than a brilliant intuition. This is the time to generate as many options as possible. Seek out those videos by people doing the exact same thing you're contemplating. You'll learn about numerous variations.

Do as much real-life experimentation as you can before you lock yourself into a course of action. Whatever you're driving now, try this: Load it up with a realistic representation of the types of things you think you would need to live mobile. Since your car is smaller than what you hope to use for the real thing, you can adjust the quantities down to make it more realistic. Commit yourself to 100% living out of your car for one week. Figure out places where you can spend the night and see what you learn. See if you can find places during the day where you could get away with preparing a meal without drawing attention. Experience transitioning from living/sleeping to Ubering. How long does it take? How easy would it be if it was raining? Try changing your clothes in the car.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> $1200 seems awfully low for that area. Everyone thinks the Midwest is super cheap. We now have many rents starting at $1200. My old apartment is starting at $1050/mo and nothing is fancy about it. A studio apartment, not even downtown. and not far from me goes for $975. People are moving to less expensive areas, but then driving up the prices.
> 
> When you add the extra expenses you will pay, you may not even be saving that much. You noted you'd be eating out daily, that adds up, along with a storage unit, PO Box and a gym membership.
> 
> In addition to looking for a room for rent, look at being an apartment handyman. You may get reduced rent for doing that. There are so many options you can look at. I just worry for anyone's sanity and safety for living in their vehicle.


His home can't be that nice if he's considering living in his van to become an Uber Master.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I pay $3400/mo excluding utilities/water/garbage/sewer for 495 sq.ft. 1 bed room apt. in the east bay.


You are getting boned!
I am looking at the available apartment in my building in downtown SF:
$3,250
1 Beds / 1 Bath 
670 sq. ft.
Utilities - PG&E only.



Bonmot said:


> Try changing your clothes in the car


...without being arrested for indecent exposure.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not sure what you budget is and market but I used to know someone that bought and old RV for something like $5000 and lived in there for a while.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> And then in a year move to a part in the country where you don't have to pay an arm and a leg to live in an apartment


This seems to be the best idea.

The numbers in this thread are crazy for someone like me who lives in the Midwest. I have a mortgage payment, including insurance and taxes, of just over $1,100 a month. That is building equity in a five-bedroom, two bathroom home on about half an acre, 2,800 square feet, with a three car garage. The last time I paid rent was when I moved here 15 years ago for a new job, during the nine months it took to sell my home in Michigan. I don't recall how much the rent was for a one-bedroom apartment downtown, but I would guess about $350 a month. More now, of course.

It seems Uber and Lyft driver pay cannot possibly support someone driving full time on either coast. Here the rides are fewer, and I doubt anyone could live on full time rideshare pay. However, my brother-in-law quit his job managing a PetSmart store to drive full time in Milwaukee, and it seems to be working.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> You are getting boned!
> I am looking at the available apartment in my building in downtown SF:
> $3,250
> 1 Beds / 1 Bath
> ...


You could not pay me to live in SF. I don't even take pax there. I worked in SF until I retired and hated everyday of it for the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Have you ever thought about investing your time in school with student loans and getting a job that supplements your career choice?
For instance get student loans for nursing and while in school working as a phlebotomist at a plasma place? Just one example...

Why anyone in their 20s is living on the streets when you have all kinds of valuable ways to invest your time for your future is puzzling...

Before you live on the streets I suggest speaking with a career counselor at a community college.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Just imagine if you lived in the Midwest and magically showed up in San Francisco, and made like $2000 a week and then vanished back to the Midwest. Do that twice a month, and you end up with $4000. 
That's just magic. But my plan is pretty close to it. Just live in the damn car.



Jay Dean said:


> Have you ever thought about investing your time in school with student loans and getting a job that supplements your career choice?
> For instance get student loans for nursing and while in school working as a phlebotomist at a plasma place? Just one example...
> 
> Why anyone in their 20s is living on the streets when you have all kinds of valuable ways to invest your time for your future is puzzling...
> ...


I need $11,000 for a bootcamp, UC Berkeley Bootcamp on Cyber Security.
Sorry lanords, I won't fall victim to you anymore.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> Just imagine if you lived in the Midwest and magically showed up in San Francisco, and made like $2000 a week and then vanished back to the Midwest. Do that twice a month, and you end up with $4000.
> That's just magic. But my plan is pretty close to it. Just live in the damn car.
> 
> 
> ...


You can't get student loans to work towards your future?

Honestly, to me it seems you have way too much built up anger over something out of your control..being mad at the landlords in the most expensive city in America is counter productive. My advice and not trying to sound righteous here, but only focus on what you can control and advance for your future, you won't be "winning" by not paying rent..Living in your car sucks, I had to do it for a week and it was the most miserable experience in my life. Anyways best of luck and experience is only way you will explore your goals and happiness no matter what people suggest.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


1st Get a 24 hour access climate controlled storage unit. You will be in need of a location for all of your "things" when you downsize. 
This is serious, you have no room in the vehicle for your wardrobe (1 weeks worth of clothing plus one day of Laundry clothes).
You have no room in the vehicle for your bedroll/pillows etc.
You have no room in the vehicle for cooking supplies while you are driving nor for your non perishable food.

2nd Get your head checked. If you are not able to get a CDL-A license due to health or criminal background then you can skip this step. Seriously, why would you want to live in something as small as a van making Uber wages. As you are obviously single and have no children or pets why would you not just get a job driving over the road making substantially more money with less overhead (driving a company truck the company you drive for pays ALL expenses related to the truck).

3rd Get a really good gym membership at a gym with multiple locations that have 24 hour access. Because you will need to move your location on a nightly basis. Most cities ban living in a vehicle full time and you will be on the cops radar pretty quick just from being parked in the same place every night.

4th This one is so important that most people never realize it is necessary. You need some way of providing your living space with cool/warm air that is not going to require running the vehicle. If you get a vehicle that has a large enough storage area under where passengers would store their luggage for airport trips, you need to look into having a professional installation of several deep cycle batteries with a charging system that works off of the vehicle when it is running. This requires a better, sometimes multiple, alternator than comes installed from the factory. You will also need to confirm you can make said modifications legally if you are financing this.

5th Get a bank loan for the vehicle as you should never be paying that much for buying a vehicle for commercial use.

6th Get the heck out of here with this nonsense as you have obviously put zero thought into it.
Seriously, look into getting hired on with a company like Swift or one of the other major trucking companies. CDL-A licensed drivers make really good money with little to no real overhead as a company driver. Bank your extra income into a small Credit Union with an account that requires physically signing a withdrawal slip (no debit card). OTR Trucking companies do split direct deposits so you should be able to bank at least 300.00 a week or more out of your income while still having your cellphone and food spending available from your primary direct deposit account. 300.00 a week (which is really low considering you have no other real expenses coming out of an average check of 750.00 a week) nets you 15,000 a year into that account. 3 years driving OTR and you have the down payment to buy your own truck and then you are making real money.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> How are you going to run XL with a mattress and cooler in the third row?
> 
> Think man think.


Easy Peasy.

1 vehicle with stow away seating.

1 12v low profile Refrigerator

1 air mattress with 12v pump.

During his shift the Fridge will fit in one of the 4 Stow away areas most mini vans have.

The mattress is easily rolled up and stored in the other stow away area.

There's actually a bunch of room in today's mini vans.

My wife has a 2019 Chrysler Pacifica that has a bunch of hidden storage areas that would be perfect for this.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

It would be better to get a hybrid wagon with a roof rack and use one of those storage pods for your personal belongings.


Pax_Buster said:


> Do you have any idea how much it hurts when every month I pay $1200 cash to my landlord? And that is before the tax. That could be equal to some of you guys' mortgage. Can you imagine how hard I have to work to earn that? It is not going towards a tax write off, and it is not going towards a mortgage. I am a poor guy, just think about it for a moment.
> My decision is final. Thanks again for all the helpful information. I will do my homework tonight. And before I make the purchase of the Van, I will go homeless for a week in my existing Camry. Who knows, maybe I will not need a Van.


You can usually rent a room in a house for $600 or less.

You'd rather live in a minivan than have roomates?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You kill me talking about your rent. I pay $3400/mo excluding utilities/water/garbage/sewer for 495 sq.ft. 1 bed room apt. in the east bay. I would love to pay $1200 mo. I can't figure how you can possibly be paying that amount in Sausalito, thats prime area.


Umm yeah you need to move . F $3400. That would cover all my bills and give a huge chunk of change.... And I own a 4 bedroom home... W 2300 sq. Ft.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Iann said:


> Easy Peasy.
> 
> 1 vehicle with stow away seating.
> 
> ...


I love you, brother!!! Thanks


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> How are you going to run XL with a mattress and cooler in the third row?
> 
> Think man think.


I'm assuming inflatable , a cooler won't fit if someone has a lot of luggage

And how you gonna keep it plugged to a 12v while in a stow away?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am also one head on collision away from losing my life on 101. It happened many many many times last year. It can happen to me as well. What should I do? Should I stop driving? I have already been in multiple accidents, obviously not my fault.
> 
> Uber and landlords are the ones that I hate the most and I'm getting rid of one for the moment.


You do know that you are a casualty of the liberal politics in CA?

The solution is to defect. (Or become homeless) Move to AZ or NM.

Its a sanctuary state. They allow illegals because they need homeless ppl to do the work. They have driven out the middle class. If you can't compete with five latinos sharing a room in a sketchy zip, then you have no business being there.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

My gym shoes, wet towel and gym clothes go in these. Very effective at keeping funk inside until you get to the laundry. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M592OZZ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> You do know that you are a casualty of the liberal politics in CA?
> 
> The solution is to defect. (Or become homeless) Move to AZ or NM.
> 
> Its a sanctuary state. They allow illegals because they need homeless ppl to do the work. They have driven out the middle class. If you can't compete with five latinos sharing a room in a sketchy zip, then you have no business being there.


This is a ridiculous and political mule.

This guy ( or gal) is choosing to move from a low rent property into a vehicular abode.

This is a poor choice issue ( a Publican stance) not a bad Gubermint issue.

The choice is presented in that manner as well.

Build your straw man walls on Dem territory lest you lose 2what little political cred you have


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> You can't get student loans to work towards your future?
> 
> Honestly, to me it seems you have way too much built up anger over something out of your control..being mad at the landlords in the most expensive city in America is counter productive. My advice and not trying to sound righteous here, but only focus on what you can control and advance for your future, you won't be "winning" by not paying rent..Living in your car sucks, I had to do it for a week and it was the most miserable experience in my life. Anyways best of luck and experience is only way you will explore your goals and happiness no matter what people suggest.


Student loans are a horrible choice. You'll acquire a ton of debt with no guarantee of any job. The only good thing about the 6 years I spent getting my last two degrees is that I have no debt, because they were not a golden ticket. The "college is a golden ticket" myth needs to die. Way too many people in my generation are buried in student debt loan and underemployed in the same jobs they worked before they went to college.

Any field of study that new graduates are in high demand for today, won't likely be in high demand when you graduate. And half of the supposedly high demand fields, like engineering, are not really in such high demand. Companies report to the government an absence of qualified workers so they can bring in people they know overseas on a Visa. They do not seek fresh college grads, but they want a guy with 10 years of experience in some very specific thing... you know, the exact set of experience that their guy in Asia has.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Student loans are a horrible choice. You'll acquire a ton of debt with no guarantee of any job. The only good thing about the 6 years I spent getting my last two degrees is that I have no debt, because they were not a golden ticket. The "college is a golden ticket" myth needs to die. Way too many people in my generation are buried in student debt loan and underemployed in the same jobs they worked before they went to college.
> 
> Any field of study that new graduates are in high demand for today, won't likely be in high demand when you graduate.


You can apply having a degree to many jobs, having an education is still way better than living on the street, and can easily open doorways to other jobs regardless if the degree applies to the particular profession chosen, the key is finding a profession that will stay around (which there are many that are and will). Absolutely ridiculous idea for you to think education does not contribute to getting a better job and since he is in 20s, it's far superior of an option than living in his car homeless driving Uber. Some people just do not know how to apply themselves, clearly.

To the OP, at least speak to professionals about the career market, not negative Uber drivers lol 
Or live on the street like everyone seems to suggest doing lol &#128514;

Pretty sure the healthcare industry would be in tears laughing at these posts. IMO making great money as a nurse sounds way better than being a homeless negative Uber driver living in his car that makes excuses for failure. Would definitely be worth the student loan investment.

Bigger question, how long are you going to live in your car? You just going to Rip Van Winkle Uber driver until you get "lucky" somehow?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I used to nap in my car a lot, a plug in hybrid like the Pacifica will let you get free heat leaving it on plugged in and around here there are free places to park plugin EVs.

On the other hand the Pacifica isn't large like a lot of vans that are easily converted to live-in vehicles like the ProMaster. There are companies that specialize in converting larger vans to live-in if you're going to finance anyway.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> You can apply having a degree to many jobs, having an education is still way better than living on the street, the key is finding a profession that will stay around. Absolutely ridiculous idea for you to think education does not contribute to getting a better job and since he is in 20s it's far superior an option than living in his car homeless driving Uber. Some people just don't know how to apply themselves, clearly.


I am guessing you are at least 50? Because that sounds like the sort of thing my parents and teachers used to say. That's old generation thinking IMO.

I got my BS in Mechanical Engineering at 22. I got my Masters at around 27. Currently I'm 30, and I drive for Uber for a living. I personally feel having a degree listed on my resume is a bad thing for lower end jobs, and best to omit from the resume unless you are applying for something in the same field. But I find that Uber is at least on par with most of the lower end jobs also. Getting a high end bay area tech job after getting a degree, I'll grant, is more likely than becoming a professional athlete after playing college sports. But I personally would never recommend any person waste any money on a degree in the hopes of getting a high paying job because it is a gamble.

One job that hired me knowing I had a BS put me under the supervision of a guy who had only a GED, and I got the impression I would not have been hired at all had they known I had an MS. On another low end job that hired me, they pretty much assumed I wouldn't be a long term employee because of my degree and I think that basically killed any chance of promotions. And they were right, I was a short timer who was going to split if I found a better offer.

I wasted most of my twenties going to school, and it looks like I'll probably waste a lot of time in my thirties doing the same, going further down that rabbit hole, except I no longer care much if it leads to a good job. Even if it does one day, I'll bet if I spent the same amount of time driving for Uber as I spent in all those years going to college, I'm not going to be ahead having gone to college. Going to college is basically like working a full time job with 30 hours of overtime each week, without getting paid. Even worse if you have to pay for tuition.

IMO, only go to college if you can do so WITHOUT DEBT, and because you are fascinated by the subject. That way when it doesn't lead to a job like old people always promise, you won't feel like you swallowed a bitter pill and threw away years of your life.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I am guessing you are at least 50? Because that sounds like the sort of thing my parents and teachers used to say. That's old generation thinking IMO.
> 
> I got my BS in Mechanical Engineering at 22. I got my Masters at around 27. Currently I'm 30, and I drive for Uber for a living. I personally feel having a degree listed on my resume is a bad thing for lower end jobs, and best to omit from the resume unless you are applying for something in the same field. But I find that Uber is at least on par with most of the lower end jobs also. Getting a high end bay area tech job after getting a degree, I'll grant, is more likely than becoming a professional athlete after playing college sports. But I personally would never recommend any person waste any money on a degree in the hopes of getting a high paying job because it is a gamble.
> 
> ...


Again, the OP needs to be smart and pursue a career that is going to stick around. Not rocket science. Sorry your career didn't pan out, you can still apply your education to a new field if the bitterness hasn't overcome you yet. Nobody in their 20s or 30s should give up and just be an Uber driver.

For instance I bet you could get a surgical tech certificate/degree (or another in healthcare in a couple years making 25-30hr..seems like a no brainer to me if 30. Anyways I am not here to judge, sometimes you just have to take a deep breath and re-invent yourself..Uber is not the answer, that I think most everyone will agree on.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I have no knowledge of how to do what you're doing, but I do have some "life" input to add (as have countless others).

-You're young! If your choice is to live out of your car, go for it! The "What if" question will haunt you if you don't do it.
-If you do this, DO NOT take on extra debt! (if you can avoid it). Get a cheaper vehicle, do NOT take on extra debt! ($600/month for a car is not being financially smart)
-DO NOT be cell phone company loyal! There are all kinds of places offering "free this" or "free that" if you switch, look into it.
-You said you eat out all the time. QUIT DOING IT! Learn to cook simple stuff on your own. This, in the long run, will save you a ton of money!
-If your current rent is that high, move to another market! Sure, the cheaper the housing, the less dense the market, but that could be a good thing as well. Again, you're young and mobile, don't feel like you're locked into one place.
-Maybe I missed it in another post, but is your full time income only U/L? If so, GTF out of that area! If not, see if the place you work will transfer you elsewhere or move within the company.

It seems to me your decisions are financially based, which is great! But you need to look at ALL your finances if this is the case, not just rent. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Get a gym membership for showers and a locker. You can get a P.O. Box for your mail.


Nope you can't get a USPS post office box without an address. Seems weird but it's the truth. Go to UPS you can get a real street address post office box there it's not cheap.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> This is a ridiculous and political mule.
> 
> This guy ( or gal) is choosing to move from a low rent property into a vehicular abode.
> 
> ...


There are very few people on this site who can offer stimulating debate, so I resort to humor. When someone takes it seriously that makes it even funnier.


----------



## Whoomp there it is (Sep 27, 2015)

It's clear you made up your mind and want to try living in your van to save some money. Here's a next level idea for you. You said it's a large van so rent out some of the extra space for sleeping to some other dude or dudette. Now instead of paying the landlord you'll be getting paid as the Vanlord and collecting that extra money. If you collect enough to pay the loan then you are living completely free. If you don't like your room mate simply drive away. No need for eviction notice.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Sky is the limit. 


Whoomp there it is said:


> It's clear you made up your mind and want to try living in your van to save some money. Here's a next level idea for you. You said it's a large van so rent out some of the extra space for sleeping to some other dude or dudette. Now instead of paying the landlord you'll be getting paid as the Vanlord and collecting that extra money. If you collect enough to pay the loan then you are living completely free. If you don't like your room mate simply drive away. No need for eviction notice.


Sky is the limit. Keep the new ideas rolling in :thumbup:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Does one hire a maid, or a car wash attendant to tidy things up?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Student loans are a horrible choice. You'll acquire a ton of debt with no guarantee of any job. The only good thing about the 6 years I spent getting my last two degrees is that I have no debt, because they were not a golden ticket. The "college is a golden ticket" myth needs to die. Way too many people in my generation are buried in student debt loan and underemployed in the same jobs they worked before they went to college.
> 
> Any field of study that new graduates are in high demand for today, won't likely be in high demand when you graduate. And half of the supposedly high demand fields, like engineering, are not really in such high demand. Companies report to the government an absence of qualified workers so they can bring in people they know overseas on a Visa. They do not seek fresh college grads, but they want a guy with 10 years of experience in some very specific thing... you know, the exact set of experience that their guy in Asia has.


Really, cuz my kid graduates in Aerospace Engineering in May and just took a job in Dallas making 150k plus benefits... Those 5yrs were such a waste.... Ohhhh and no debt cuz he had full ride academic scholarships...because he was raised to succeed.

Poor choices equal poor results..... It's definitely not the fault of the industry...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

In San Diego we have parking lots for people living in cars. In by 10pm out by 6am, but it's legal.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I am guessing you are at least 50? Because that sounds like the sort of thing my parents and teachers used to say. That's old generation thinking IMO.
> 
> I got my BS in Mechanical Engineering at 22. I got my Masters at around 27. Currently I'm 30, and I drive for Uber for a living. I personally feel having a degree listed on my resume is a bad thing for lower end jobs, and best to omit from the resume unless you are applying for something in the same field. But I find that Uber is at least on par with most of the lower end jobs also. Getting a high end bay area tech job after getting a degree, I'll grant, is more likely than becoming a professional athlete after playing college sports. But I personally would never recommend any person waste any money on a degree in the hopes of getting a high paying job because it is a gamble.
> 
> ...


Ya, except it depends on what kind of degree you get.

$$ is wasted but not if you know what you want to do in finance-like get into pe. You only can do so if you go to an Ivy League or the usual top schools and drop an arm and leg in tuition.

but for the usual every day job it is a toss. Some don't care, some do (the school you go to more then the degree in some cases).

for me, I don't see myself doing that, so it's okay to go to a cheap school that work will pay for.

but that also means my opportunities are limited. But that's ok. Most people's are more limited then mine.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Really, cuz my kid graduates in Aerospace Engineering in May and just took a job in Dallas making 150k plus benefits... Those 5yrs were such a waste.... Ohhhh and no debt cuz he had full ride academic scholarships...because he was raised to succeed.
> 
> Poor choices equal poor results..... It's definitely not the fault of the industry...


Congrats for your kid. I never said no one will ever get a good job. I said it is a risk to take on student loan. Statistically, roughly half of graduates with a STEM degree do not work in STEM.

Going to college when you have a full academic ride, the only risk is your time. Without a full ride, you risk being saddled with incredible debt that you might be paying back for most of your life.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

20,144 trips so far. When I look back, I don't feel great. I should have done a bootcamp couple of years ago. I hope by the time I reach 30,000 trips, I am out of this nightmare. It is not too late. Lesson learnt.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

You can use street address plus box # in most post offices.
I do it for selling on eBay

It ends up like this..

John Doe
40 Whatever Street $# 789
City, State, Zip

When you open the PO box you can bring this form pre-filled out, but some PO's don't even care about the form anymore
https://www.usps.com/pobox/customer-agreement-for-premium-po-box-service-enhancements.pdf
It's actually very nice to have


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

If you are homeless and living in your car I would say join Planet Fitness $10 a month you can take showers there then hit on a older divorced person and move in to their house. Just sayin'


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Congrats for your kid. I never said no one will ever get a good job. I said it is a risk to take on student loan. Statistically, roughly half of graduates with a STEM degree do not work in STEM.
> 
> Going to college when you have a full academic ride, the only risk is your time. Without a full ride, you risk being saddled with incredible debt that you might be paying back for most of your life.


I think you have a pessimistic view.

Something like 98% of comp sci grads find placement in field.

Mech e...maybe not so much. But many of them defect to software.

If you can program you will find work.

Other stem fields like bio and chem require advanced degrees. Many of them teach in HS or college. It's a job.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't see why anyone would want to do this when you can sublet a place with utilities included for $500-$600/mo. If that's not an option in SF then shouldn't be living in SF.

Also, this might be off topic, but isn't it possible to camp somewhere long-term?



Amos69 said:


> Respectfully
> 
> $1,000 to $1200 a month is 90's era rates in most large city regions. Moving forward, changing locales to someplace like Detroit or Arkansas might bring your expectations of housing costs more in line with reality.
> 
> ...


No its not. In many suburban/urban areas in flyover states you can still find $600/mo apts.

Friends of mine here live in a duplex that's $600/mo. 10 miles outside Atlanta

When I was graduating college 10 years ago the 1st apt I looked at was $600/mo. Not a bad apt either or in a bad area.

$1000+/mo for an apt is insane. Landlords/etc keep pushing for it, but its stupid. All new apt developments I see are high rent. Wages have not even gone up since the "90's" to go along with it. Most jobs you can find don't even pay $1000/mo. Work as a cashier or something somewhere and you're lucky to take home $50/day.

Best options to avoid paying such high rent, is to sublet somewhere, get roommates, etc. Save money and put it towards getting a house. Friend of mine pays like $500/mo mortgage payments.

Edit: catching up, $1200/mo for a shared room in a house is nuts. I can't even rent out my entire 1500 sq ft 3 bedroom 2 bath house for that much :roflmao:. I'd be expecting like $700-$800/mo renting it out. I guess do what you have to do. I'd be abandoning SF, I hate sleeping in a vehicle. Nothing like having a sore neck/back all day.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Congrats for your kid. I never said no one will ever get a good job. I said it is a risk to take on student loan. Statistically, roughly half of graduates with a STEM degree do not work in STEM.
> 
> Going to college when you have a full academic ride, the only risk is your time. Without a full ride, you risk being saddled with incredible debt that you might be paying back for most of your life.


It's not on a risky, it's f****** stupid. I went to Junior College for 2 years. Got my card punched. Hughes Aerospace and Cardinal Health paid for my BS.

I paid for books and my ID card at LACC.
The rest was gratis.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> This seems to be the best idea.
> 
> The numbers in this thread are crazy for someone like me who lives in the Midwest. I have a mortgage payment, including insurance and taxes, of just over $1,100 a month. That is building equity in a five-bedroom, two bathroom home on about half an acre, 2,800 square feet, with a three car garage. The last time I paid rent was when I moved here 15 years ago for a new job, during the nine months it took to sell my home in Michigan. I don't recall how much the rent was for a one-bedroom apartment downtown, but I would guess about $350 a month. More now, of course.
> 
> It seems Uber and Lyft driver pay cannot possibly support someone driving full time on either coast. Here the rides are fewer, and I doubt anyone could live on full time rideshare pay. However, my brother-in-law quit his job managing a PetSmart store to drive full time in Milwaukee, and it seems to be working.


Your area in the Midwest is a smaller community, so homes are much more inexpensive. Mke isn't cheap anymore. Just condos here downtown (Third Ward) are going for $650,000-$900,000, when they once were $200,000.

Homes in places like Bayview are now double the price they once were. A pax told me she rented a duplex in Bayview for years. Her landlord was offered $500,000 for his property, so he sold it. Just crazy how much COL is up here. And there's no way I could've done Uber full-time in a smaller market.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I don't see why anyone would want to do this when you can sublet a place with utilities included for $500-$600/mo. If that's not an option in SF then shouldn't be living in SF.
> 
> Also, this might be off topic, but isn't it possible to camp somewhere long-term?
> 
> ...


*Yes, sorry to say it but yes it is.*
I mentioned that in really depressed areas that the cost of living is much lower, BUT the earnings potentials are generally commiserate.

The world is moving on and so is time. No way to turn it back. Catch up or get run over.

No one h's to get run over. People choose to step in front of oncoming trains.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It a freedom of choice to study whatever the heart desires and sometimes what the heart desires isn't in tune with reality. Anyone to blame for the choices one makes? No. That the cost of having freedoms and choices in life. You live with those choices that you make in life and move on. 

It is entirely up to the person on what they study & most schools teach that still. Know what you are getting into and know ur competition. If you can't compete then find something else that you can compete in. Spending 5-10 years on a useless piece of paper in a job that you are never going to get isn't smart. However spending 5-10 years studying and working towards a dream job you know you have a high probably of getting is that "golden ticket."

People discouraging others not to even try because it a "waste of time" is just bitter & resentful of the choices made in his or her life. Some fields and jobs you can't even touch or have that "edge" without formal education. Other times you need that formal education to get the licenses to even practice you can't just learn it yourself in the backyard. For one you can't get insurance for that backyard practice. 

No one owes anyone anything and the world doesn't owe anyone a job. Just because you spent a decade in school doesn't automatically makes you the best candidate for said job. Thinking the world owes you something is just been entitled & if that piece of paper cost you a million dollars & you got nothing for it... That on you too as no one forced you with a gun to your head to study. Taking ownership of one choices in life and been responsible for those choices is the 1st step in making ones life better. No one can do that for you.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> -You said you eat out all the time. QUIT DOING IT! Learn to cook simple stuff on your own. This, in the long run, will save you a ton of money!


lol like he'll be able to do that while living in a minivan  . This is one thing where his costs will skyrocket. I learned this lesson well at my first job in my field just out of school. Working 50+ hours for the first time, I stopped cooking for myself. $10/meal out, 3x a day, 30 days in a month is like $900/mo.



Whoomp there it is said:


> It's clear you made up your mind and want to try living in your van to save some money. Here's a next level idea for you. You said it's a large van so rent out some of the extra space for sleeping to some other dude or dudette. Now instead of paying the landlord you'll be getting paid as the Vanlord and collecting that extra money. If you collect enough to pay the loan then you are living completely free. If you don't like your room mate simply drive away. No need for eviction notice.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: And charging more/less for big spoon/little spoon will sure save on heating :thumbup:


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

Get a trailer home if you are tired of paying high rent and living with others. I seen $75000 trailer homes in your expensive area. Financing those would be around 300 a month.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Have you considered buying a tiny home?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Dude your car is gonna smell really bad with you living in there. And how are you planning on hiding everything in there without someone realizing you are living in it? If you are really planning on doing this, you need to be Johnny on the Spot with deodorizers and little trees. 

All its gonna take is one ******** to contact lyft or uber and tell them driver is living in his car for it to be a potential problem. I actually dont know if this is prohibited, come to think of it probably isnt, but it would be hard to imagine your rating going up after this, it will likely go down.

Just shower every day, handle the smell, be well rested, and hide everything very well and be consistent and sure this is possible. Put your dirty laundry in either an air tight sealed garbage back or put them in the storage unit. Its obviously not ideal but its far from impossible.

Gym membership and PO Box will obviously be necessary as have been stated multiple times already. Stock up on deoderant, cologne, little trees, and razors. Get a storage unit obviously. You are gonna be spending a ton of money on food, maybe even look into using those fast food coupons they send people in the mail.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

I didn't know if I should put this here or not but here goes. I have been living in and RV for about four years now. I do it as a retirement thing and also to keep my cost down. It is a small RV but I have a place to cook,shower,sleep ,watch TV etc. This is my story. Moving into the RV is the first set of videos so scroll down. You should think about an RV much more than a van for your purposes.
https://www.youtube.com/c/BlaneysChannel


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

So when you like a girl and go to meet her parents how do think mom and dad will react upon learning that you live in a car? 

The travel trailer is an excellent idea.


----------



## Kazerun (Oct 31, 2016)

Damn don't you all have driving to do?


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Nope you can't get a USPS post office box without an address. Seems weird but it's the truth. Go to UPS you can get a real street address post office box there it's not cheap.


You can have a PO Box without a physical address. If you sign up for the PO Box before you move out of your current place, that's no problem; use that address. If you don't have an address, use a friend's. If you don't have a friend, make one up. The USPS is not going to go there to confirm. They're not going to mail anything to your home address. I can't remember if I had to have a physical address when I signed up for my box, but I do know that after 12 years having one, never needed to actually have a physical address to renew.



goobered said:


> Have you considered buying a tiny home?


I live in a "not-so-tiny" home. 300 sq. ft. instead of 100. The hard part is finding a place to put it. You either have to buy some land or be able to make a deal with a friend or family member to put it on their property. But even if you own your own land it doesn't mean you will automatically be permitted to live in a tiny house. Most municipalities have zoning restrictions that prevent long-term habitation in a "temporary" dwelling. Building permits usually require certain minimums to allow an actual residence to be built. These include minimum square footage far in excess of a tiny or even not-so-tiny home. They'll require water and sewer or septic. Oftentimes, using a tiny home (built on a trailer bed to get around the "habitation" codes), or even in an RV or camper to live will require a degree of stealth and the hope that the town code enforcer won't "take an interest" or a nosy neighbor doesn't rat you out. It's often easier to pull this off the more rural the area is, but the closer you get to suburban areas the more restrictive and thus risky this approach is.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

observer said:


> Google stealth car camping.
> 
> A lot of what they use applies to
> 
> ...


youtube has a "ton of stuff"


----------



## livery_dude (Jan 31, 2020)

Everything will affect your work day with driving. You're literally living in the place where you work without any real reprieve. When your shift is over you'll be home and you'll always be home in this case. Renting a room is probably the most cost effective thing to do in preserving your sanity. You'll find that you spend more time running from place to place to go to the bathroom, to showering, to getting something to eat, checking your mail....etc. when all of these things could've been done in one place. I think it's much easier to assess what you're making and find out what cost cutting measures you can take and go from there. But you'll end up wasting more time and being more frustrated living in your van than if you took the time to find a roommate or some other suitable arrangement.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Ya'll just leave the young man alone to make his own decisions. Who are you (we) to be telling him he will not like it? We don't know his tastes. He asked for advice, not critiques. Maybe he'll love living his car, maybe he won't. So what? Some of you like living in a big city, some do not. So what? 

Some of the people on this thread have given life advice, which is great. Some on this thread have given criticism, why? Why do you feel so compelled to give criticism to someone who asked for advice? The only way he'll figure out if he likes it or not is if he actually does it! 

I say go for it! Follow your gut! If it works, great! If not, at least you know you tried it, right? Take the advice given, forget the criticism. You'll find your way. One day, you'll be able to pass along what you've learned to others. Go for it, be safe, and HAVE FUN!


----------



## livery_dude (Jan 31, 2020)

Coyotex said:


> Ya'll just leave the young man alone to make his own decisions. Who are you (we) to be telling him he will not like it? We don't know his tastes. He asked for advice, not critiques. Maybe he'll love living his car, maybe he won't. So what? Some of you like living in a big city, some do not. So what?
> 
> Some of the people on this thread have given life advice, which is great. Some on this thread have given criticism, why? Why do you feel so compelled to give criticism to someone who asked for advice? The only way he'll figure out if he likes it or not is if he actually does it!
> 
> I say go for it! Follow your gut! If it works, great! If not, at least you know you tried it, right? Take the advice given, forget the criticism. You'll find your way. One day, you'll be able to pass along what you've learned to others. Go for it, be safe, and HAVE FUN!


He literally asked for advice on living in a car in the *Advice* section of the forums. So, I think whatever people suggest to him is fair game....along with the useless critiques.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


First, do not buy a new vehicle. Get a used one for not more than a third of the cost new. yes, you can get them financed. if possible, buy direct from private party on FB marketplace or craigslist, and get it financed. if you buy form dealer, financing is easier, but the exact same car will cost you at least 20% more form dealer than from private party.

second if you still want a new one, then read that post about the dude who lost 9k as gap insurance wouldn't cover him as he was doing rideshare. that is critical. i'm not sure if you get gap insurance with rideshare endorsement. Anyone knows?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I didn't know if I should put this here or not but here goes. I have been living in and RV for about four years now. I do it as a retirement thing and also to keep my cost down. It is a small RV but I have a place to cook,shower,sleep ,watch TV etc. This is my story. Moving into the RV is the first set of videos so scroll down. You should think about an RV much more than a van for your purposes.
> https://www.youtube.com/c/BlaneysChannel


That's cool. I was watching YouTube videos last year of people doing that. There's a big community of people who do that.

The big difference is as you noted you have a shower and bathroom. Plus you can stand and move around one. My friend and her husband had a really nice RV with a microwave and dishwasher. It was almost as big as my condo.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> Exactly, and that is the idea.
> There is a 7 Eleven close to where I live, and I have known these guys for more than 3 years. The owner knows me. Let me talk to him tomorrow, and see if they can take care of my mail and give me a little spot where I can park my car and sleep.
> I need a spot from 11:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m.
> Once in a while I could treat myself a cheap motel.
> ...


7/11 owner, will not agree to let you sleep on his property. if you get robbed or attacked, he could be held liable, and his insurance will give him a tough time, for knowingly letting someone sleep on his property, on a regular basis (ocassionally is ok).


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Ya'll just leave the young man alone to make his own decisions. Who are you (we) to be telling him he will not like it? We don't know his tastes. He asked for advice, not critiques. Maybe he'll love living his car, maybe he won't. So what? Some of you like living in a big city, some do not. So what?
> 
> Some of the people on this thread have given life advice, which is great. Some on this thread have given criticism, why? Why do you feel so compelled to give criticism to someone who asked for advice?


I didn't call him derogatory names, but yes I did suggest he look at other options and think about it. It's to make him see all sides, not just the cost saving, which won't be that much. Living in a car can be dangerous. I think it's fair to not just point the positives but to give the side of what could happen.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated.


I was suspended last week because some totally random pax during a perfectly normal trip called Uber and said that I was under the influence, just so she could get a free ride.

You don't have to "do anything" to be suspended or deactivated.

Back on topic, why not get a mortgage on a nice starter home? Way better investment, you're still throwing away money leasing a van.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


PO Box, Storage Unit, Large plastic container with a weeks worth of clothes and stuff. Get a motel room every 4days to get cleaned up, and sleep on a real bed. I did that for six months.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Invisible said:


> That's cool. I was watching YouTube videos of last year of people doing that. There's a big community of people who do that.
> 
> The big difference is as you noted you have a shower and bathroom. Plus you can stand and move around one. My friend and he met husband had a really nice RV with a microwave and dishwasher. It was almost as big as my condo.


Many people in LA live in motorhomes.

I've owned a couple and I've been thinking of buying another motorhome, converting an old Uhaul van in to a stealth van or just using my Prius for long term travel.

One problem with motorhomes is that they need to be parked somewhere. All the motorhomes I've seen that are lived in are parked in industrial areas. There is no way neighbors in a residential area would put up with someone parking a motorhome on their street. They are hard to miss.

A person may be able to find a small business owner to allow them to park overnight in exchange for keeping an eye out on the place but that's not likely to happen in SF because of the lack of parking. Moving to a city farther out would increase the likelihood of finding a place but would increase the costs and time of driving back and forth. There is always a risk to the property owner for allowing someone to stay on their property.

The Mhome would also have to be insured and registered. Some maintenance is required. The toilet tanks have to be dumped occasionally. Water, propane and electricity provided somehow.

They are long, bulky and slow to drive around, did I mention they are slow?

With a Mhome you now have two vehicles for which to find parking.

Motorhomes are OK if you have a place to keep them.

I've ruled them out for my use and am still considering the stealth Uhaul or Prius options. But I'm only going to live in them for a couple weeks to a couple months at a time and not full time.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I've not lived in my car but it can work. I drove coast to coast long haul when I was in my mid 20s and would be from home 6-8 weeks at a time. Usually got a motel room once a week. There's thousands of truck drivers that live in there truck with no home. If you visit a truck stop you'll find all you need to do this like inverters for 110v power, cooking items everything you'll need and many travelers use truck stops for over night parking


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That's cool. I was watching YouTube videos last year of people doing that. There's a big community of people who do that.
> 
> The big difference is as you noted you have a shower and bathroom. Plus you can stand and move around one. My friend and her husband had a really nice RV with a microwave and dishwasher. It was almost as big as my condo.


I'm a single guy so I don't need much space. I'm the dishwasher but I have everything else I need. This is why I was suggesting this to the poster,I live really,really cheaply.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

observer said:


> Many people in LA live in motorhomes.
> 
> I've owned a couple and I've been thinking of buying another motorhome, converting an old Uhaul van in to a stealth van or just using my Prius for long term travel.
> 
> ...


Some have converted old school busses to motor homess. They looked completely different and were really nice. My friend's was probably considered a MH since it was longer. I thought of doing the RV living when I'm older. Our fairgrounds here have year round RV parking in one section. Some of the RV's now are ridiculously expensive, though.



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I'm a single guy so I don't need much space. I'm the dishwasher but I have everything else I need. This is why I was suggesting this to the poster,I live really,really cheaply.


I think that's a great suggestion.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

observer said:


> Many people in LA live in motorhomes.
> 
> I've owned a couple and I've been thinking of buying another motorhome, converting an old Uhaul van in to a stealth van or just using my Prius for long term travel.
> 
> ...


I don't look around for parking. I always stay where I have water and power. My RV is just a house on wheels. I pay lot rent in an RV park just like people pay to stay in an apartment. It is much less money though. I have the yearly rate where I am now and pay about $525 a month for everything. This is on a river with docks and everything on Tampa Bay. I'm moving back to Central Alabama next month and my rent is only going to be $325 a month. This is cheap living. I'm not having to drive to some gym to take a shower or a restaurant to eat.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

I understand your frustration at futility of Rent. (Especially Room rentals. At one time--a Novato Owner/Live-In Landlord that i was forced to rent room from--informed me after my first week living there that 'Washer & Dryer in home were NOT part of Rent." WTF?)

As noted at least 7x earlier: DO NOT FINANCE. Instead, ***PAY CASH**** for almost oldest model Rideshare allows for market you will drive in. WHY?

1. Not having a HOMELESS MORTGAGE.
2. Min. allowable ModelYr req'd for your local market (+1-2 Yrs.). Gives you 2+yrs of U/L use before van out-of-bounds.
3. Get Best (most expensive) insurance so IF someone crashes your work vehicle (& Home) you get Replacement Value coverage & a Vehicle Rental Coverage Rider. (Good Insurance company will pay you cost to replace you loss--even if you paid only 55% of KBB b/c you found on Craigslist) The Rental Vehicle rider will give you transportation should something happen to your ride.
4. Sure you already have it--but if not, buy AAA membership w/Max miles. Better yet, ask Auto Insurer about their roadside assistance.
5. Always represent your private mailbox as an apartment. (Even when They say "Computer tells me your apt. is a mailbox.") Just keep saying "Wow, computers are wrong? It's where i rest my head at night!"
6. If you want to let the Cop "Win" you can tell him you have a PMB but your Real address is: _______ (Insert address of Homeless Shelter that is in next County over.--This address is perfect default back-up physical address that works anywhere) That way when your 'Real Address' is too far the 5-O who is rousting you from your night's sleeping/parking spot they can't really follow you to your "Apt." 
7. If something happens like it did to Benjamin M. (False Complain->Unfair Deactivation) two posts above, then you can look for a job without having to take work b/c you have a van payment due.

I looked for you and there are Over 1/2 Dozen Toyota Sienna Vans for less than $6,100. IF you find one & Toyota Dealership blesses it (change oil w/42pt. Insepction) i bet any Seller would gladly take $5700 CASH. Don't be scared by over 100k miles, its a Toyota

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/search...e=6100&min_auto_year=2008&auto_title_status=1
I


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I don't look around for parking. I always stay where I have water and power. My RV is just a house on wheels. I pay lot rent in an RV park just like people pay to stay in an apartment. It is much less money though. I have the yearly rate where I am now and pay about $525 a month for everything. This is on a river with docks and everything on Tampa Bay. I'm moving back to Central Alabama next month and my rent is only going to be $325 a month. This is cheap living. I'm not having to drive to some gym to take a shower or a restaurant to eat.


The problem for the OP is that he is in SF. I don't think there's a single RV park within 30 miles, probably more. Even those that are close are probably fairly expensive.

I don't plan on staying in one place more than a couple days or so. I'm kinda leaning to my Prius more and more because of the gas savings and its just going to be me. I can take what I save in gas and use the money for hotel rooms.

Mhomes on the go suck up gas or diesel at a pretty good rate.


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

How about the fact that you put all your eggs in one basket with a company that will deactivate you for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Choosing to be homeless doesn't seem very logical.


If you choose to be homeless you're not homeless


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> 3. Get Best (most expensive) insurance so IF someone crashes your work vehicle (& Home) you get Replacement Value coverage & a Vehicle Rental Coverage Rider. (Good Insurance company will pay you cost to replace you loss--even if you paid only 55% of KBB b/c you found on Craigslist) The Rental Vehicle rider will give you transportation should something happen to your ride.
> 4. Sure you already have it--but if not, buy AAA membership w/Max miles. Better yet, ask Auto Insurer about their roadside assistance.
> I


I never thought of these two points. Great stuff! Great advice!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fuges said:


> If you choose to be homeless you're not homeless


BUT!!! If you choose to be homeless you are walking such a fine line from disaster. This poster has already said he has lots of accidents. He is probably already that close to being deactivated. One accident and he could lose his income and housing . No income no roof to sleep under.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> BUT!!! If you choose to be homeless you are walking such a fine line from disaster. This poster has already said he has lots of accidents. He is probably already that close to being deactivated. One accident and he could lose his income and housing . No income no roof to sleep under.


Yeah, but they are a different list of valid concerns unrelated to his choice to make his home his van (different than being homeless).


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

This thread makes me sad. There has to be a better option than choosing to be homeless. If there's not then this country is majorly f up.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Over 20,000 trips and now talking about living in your car.

See the connection. Get out of this ASAP. It is bringing you down.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> Ya'll just leave the young man alone to make his own decisions. Who are you (we) to be telling him he will not like it? We don't know his tastes. He asked for advice, not critiques. Maybe he'll love living his car, maybe he won't. So what? Some of you like living in a big city, some do not. So what?
> 
> Some of the people on this thread have given life advice, which is great. Some on this thread have given criticism, why? Why do you feel so compelled to give criticism to someone who asked for advice? The only way he'll figure out if he likes it or not is if he actually does it!
> 
> I say go for it! Follow your gut! If it works, great! If not, at least you know you tried it, right? Take the advice given, forget the criticism. You'll find your way. One day, you'll be able to pass along what you've learned to others. Go for it, be safe, and HAVE FUN!


Just when you think you have seen everything ridiculous in life some stranger advocates having "FUN" being on the street hahahah Jesus I stoop low, but I appear to have no self respect anymore if I am participating in a discussion that says this...wow. I guess I did it to myself in life, well you do live and learn lol


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Don't do this. You are one* false *claim away from deactivation.

I don't see an issue as you want to live in your car to save money.
I see an issue on using Uber as the only mean of income.


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

Wal marts tend to be very friendly to people living in their vehicles in their parking lot. Just don't park close to store, 24 hour stores you have access to bathrooms, and quick clean ups. and food/drinks when you need it. you may have to purchase a small storage trailer. you don't want to keep everything in your van.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

While it is something to consider, you should think about a roommate or being someone else's if you don't want to deal with collecting, not paying, evicting, etc. If you have friends or family nearby offer to pay rent for a room, basement, garage, or if they might want to move in with you.

In my personal opinion, would strongly look into buying into a coop, although you don't actually own the unit, you have a more interest in the unit/complex compared to traditional renting, the maintenance charges usually offer tax advantages, and given the specific market, it/your shares could appreciate but these things may vary but overall it can be relatively inexpensive.

If your ok with a van/car than a studio or small one bed should suffice. It varies by state, region and complex but the typical downside is the screening requirements. Usually need to meet certain credit and income targets and possibly background, etc. The complex could also get into financial trouble and Bankruptcy which could cost you your investment or higher maintenance costs but look into the ones with strong financials and operating record, a local realtor can help you with this.

Also need to factor the new car payment, the auto insurance, whether you now need full coverage or not, PO Box cost, gym membership, etc.

Just to give an example, I have a friend who lives in one of the most expensive counties in the county but was able to find a very well run and maintained coop, with lots of amenities, where the maintenance only costs about $500-$600 a month, think he paid around $35k for a smaller studio and actually took out financing, 10%-20% down, it varies. On average that's roughly the same as what it would cost to come up with a couple months security and first month and is nearly half in some cases of what the rent costs in the same area for a similar type of living unit. Not saying that will be the case for everyone or everywhere but it's worth looking into.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't need any sympathy. I am perfectly fine. Rideshare is not as great as it used to be. But even now I make decent money. I can afford a place to live. BUT I DON'T WANT TO WASTE MY MONEY ON RENT. I HAVE WASTED ENOUGH ALREADY. $50,000 wasted on rent in three years. I know where it went. It went to the landlord's mortgage. Nope, not anymore.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You're younger so if it doesn't work out like you planned, then it's easier to bounce back. 

Maybe look into renting a parking spot you can sleep in? 

In Portland you could get away with sleeping at the Airport Queue. 

The newer minivans are really nice with tons of storage. 
Decent gas mileage for their size at 26 mpg or go for a Hybrid for even better mileage. 

If you have a storage locker you most likely won't be carrying around dirty clothes to funk up the place. 

Some of the negative Nancy's here are telling you not to because they are afraid of trying things out of there comfort zones. 

If I were in my 20's without any dependants I would give it a go.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I know people may be giving some funny responses, but I find none of this funny at all. If the OP should happen to live in the area, they are free to stay with me. I understand there are things that people must do, but living in one's vehicle shouldn't be one of them and besides that, there are so many risks to doing this.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Not that I know but am now curious, does living in your car violate a health code somehow per region? Especially as a for hire taxi...?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I was pretty clear with my question. Some of the stuff posted in reply was really not asked for.
But thanks anyways.


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

Well I'll add my .02$. I live in the midwest and you can find 1 and 2 bedroom apts under 1,000. Some under 700$. Of course these arent perfect, but better than living in a car. Super nice 1 bedrooms in the area (underground parking, brand new buildings) are going for about $1200. Jobs are good and plentiful and gas is under $2.20. Having lived in the bay area long ago, living there is a lifestyle and the weather is phenomenal and would be a hard place to leave. However, I would never move back. I visit friends out that way often and take a look at real estate and it makes coming home better. I understand your situation and you have to choose whats best for you. At least give the car thing a few months try before giving up your current place. Again just my .02$ and dad advice....


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> I was pretty clear with my question. Some of the stuff posted in reply was really not asked for.
> But thanks anyways.


This forum isn't here for just you, each post can explore ideas...but thanks for only thinking about yourself lol


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Seems like you made up your mind on this major move in life and more power to you... odds are not in your favor on this working out the way you hope but if it does you can come back to a group of strangers you don't know and laugh at their negativity!

One thing you should consider is a closed rooftop carrier vs. a open one...










Something like this will keep your worldly possessions dry and a little more secure..


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I know people may be giving some funny responses, but I find none of this funny at all. If the OP should happen to live in the area, they are free to stay with me. I understand there are things that people must do, but living in one's vehicle shouldn't be one of them and besides that, there are so many risks to doing this.


You would let a complete stranger live with you? Just asking not mocking you etc


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Last night I slept in my Camry. I was so tired I fell asleep like a baby. With just a pillow. A soft pillow and mattress and a big minivan will do wonders. I am convinced that I will have no problems. Tonight my landlord is getting a notice. Can't wait to get my hands on my deposit.
Thanks everybody


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


Just join your local YMCA for showers, etc. Get a P.O. Box, ( I wouldn't rely on a third party for mail ). You're good to go. Get a hot plate, refrig, etc. I've done it, and it's not an easy life. I need space, personally, so what I did was........

Or, do like me, buy a used manufactured home in a park. I paid $20k cash for mine, 10 years ago, the space rent's rent-controlled, and has been $650 for the last 10 years, I have 2 bedrooms, washer dryer, 1200 sq ft, and access to 2 swimming pools.

Much better solution, and I split that rent with my brother. Don't know if you can find one now for $20k, though, I bought when it was a buyer's market. I am in a seniors only park ( where the space rent is cheaper ) and in San Diego, the used ones like mine are now going for about $60k. But, if you live in a cheaper state, that's an idea. Unless, of course, you live in a tornado region. Not a good idea.

also, if you get in an accident with the van, and it needs body work, have money set aside for motels, about a week's worth is enough, just in case.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Just when you think you have seen everything ridiculous in life some stranger advocates having "FUN" being on the street hahahah Jesus I stoop low, but I appear to have no self respect anymore if I am participating in a discussion that says this...wow. I guess I did it to myself in life, well you do live and learn lol


Some people would consider this an adventure, I know I would.

The OP seems to have made a decision to do this and is not actually being forced to do so. The good thing is he's thinking ahead and planning what he will need now, before he actually does it.

Someday he'll be able to look back and say "I can't believe I did that" and have stories to tell his children.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> Last night I slept in my Camry. I was so tired I fell asleep like a baby. With just a pillow. A soft pillow and mattress and a big minivan will do wonders. I am convinced that I will have no problems. Tonight my landlord is getting a notice. Can't wait to get my hands on my deposit.
> Thanks everybody


That is awesome, if you have time you should blog it each day, I for one am curious in length what types of challenges you face be it trespassing warnings or random people coming to your car etc and also the overall progress you make by doing this adventure! Can be a fun story to follow if you take a few minutes each day to document living in your car. Best of luck


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> That is awesome, if you have time you should blog it each day, I for one am curious in length what types of challenges you face be it trespassing warnings or random people coming to your car etc and also the overall progress you make by doing this adventure! Can be a fun story to follow if you take a few minutes each day to document living in your car. Best of luck


Oh yeah, thinking of starting a YouTube channel. Stay tuned. I will have a home which moves. It will move to wherever I want it. Yosimite, Lake tahoe, Bear Mountain...... I will be giving rides all over California baby!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

observer said:


> Some people would consider this an adventure, I know I would.
> 
> The OP seems to have made a decision to do this and is not actually being forced to do so. The good thing is he's thinking ahead and planning what he will need now, before he actually does it.
> 
> Someday he'll be able to look back and say "I can't believe I did that" and have stories to tell his children.


I have just seen to many nasty things happen on the streets to see this as any type of "adventure" but working in news I was previewed to that more than your average person. I could see going state park to state park as an adventure, but living in your car in a dense city..as an Uber driver lol sounds like a nightmare to me, we each have our own ideas of what fun is.

Still, it has me re-thinking taking an Uber again from anyone that drives a minivan..it automatically just makes me think of BO now in my head lol


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

In the next 4 weeks I will go crazy, I'll be working 90 hour weeks. There is no rent due, so whatever money I make plus my deposit that I'm getting and the money that I will get from my Camry, all will go towards a good solid downpayment on a minivan. 
My $20,000 savings will be safe.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

You're 26 and young. Why not get an education...


----------



## Justea (Mar 9, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


As far as mail you could get a virtual mail box. For like $10 a month.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Since your 99.9% convinced sleeping curbside is going to be 'Easy', just a couple more experiential learning nuggets:

1. You mentioned mattress. Consider Thermarest Z-Lite folding travel pad. (Amazon; $15) Folds accordion-style to hide, yet comfy. 
2. DO utilize the cargo-carrier type setup pic above post. Think about some cheap motion-detection lights to attach to underside of cargo box. Car thieves who want to check-out your interior will RAPIDLY leave when LED lights pop-on. 
3. ----Speaking of Car Thieves, its easy to forget to Lock-all your doors prior to sleep. You will never forget once you scare/surprise one of these low-life's WHILE they are attempting to jimmy your lock & steal your Home with You in it! 
4. Think about & Plan for WHO you will call to Bail You Out of Jail. (for sleeping in your car) Sure the charges will be as Fake as a Pax Poor Service complaint---and just like with U/L your & the Truth will NOT MATTER. Your Outbound call from the County Jail will need to be to a landline phone. No Cell Phone calls. (Right! Think grandparents or Church/Community group?)
5. Whoever will be agree to receive your phone call at 3:45AM will need to have access to probably $5,000 cash or extra 25% if Credit Card. Gonna be tough to find a Bondsman who would take such a small Bond, but thats a diff. problem.

6. At night Stay in the City vs. burbs of SF. Big City problems means your less of target then in Marin Co. or Walnut Creek for example.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Since your 99.9% convinced sleeping curbside is going to be 'Easy', just a couple more experiential learning nuggets:
> 
> 1. You mentioned mattress. Consider Thermarest Z-Lite folding travel pad. (Amazon; $15) Folds accordion-style to hide, yet comfy.
> 2. DO utilize the cargo-carrier type setup pic above post. Think about some cheap motion-detection lights to attach to underside of cargo box. Car thieves who want to check-out your interior will RAPIDLY leave when LED lights pop-on.
> ...


4 for sure as a worry, I know I had a ton of problems I basically had to stay moving every few hours. Basically just took naps for a week, it was miserable..not sure if California is more relaxed about someone sleeping in their car for a decent 4 or 5 hours or more...sure wasn't that way in Texas lol

Also had to stay away from any type of patterns where I went to rest, was a real challenge.

If he invests to drive to a state park each day with camp fee that could be very awesome and doable IMO

Just like any job we are familiar with, cops know who regularly is on the beet, I had a warrant check at least 3 times resting in my car for the week, and car searched once, not saying it will happen but be prepared to be checked out often by police. They made it very clear I wasn't welcomed to do this long term.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

John oceans said:


> You're 26 and young. Why not get an education...


I mentioned gym many times, that means I'm into working out. I also mentioned library, that should give you an idea that I am into something.

I'm saying this again. My rent and utilities cost me $1,300 a month. That is $10,400 in 8 months. That is not going towards a mortgage, not towards an investment, and not towards a tax write-off. It is being wasted. It is as if putting all that money on fire. I have already put $50,000 on fire. Not anymore.
Please don't feel bad for me. I can afford to burn another $50,000 in the next 3 years, but I'm choosing not to.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


Wow, that is the epitome of desperation. At 26 you sure have extremely low expectations.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Bay Area police officers are sleeping in their cars. They can't afford the high rent, and their commute is 85 miles lol.

https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea...housing-crisis-response-Barracks-14364939.php


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

I knew someone who tried doing that. Well did it for 5 months. He gained a ton of weight from all the fast food and junk food. Always had issues with uninterrupted sleep. His minivan was always a mess. Even though they are big, not alot of storage for clothes. His van smelled even though he wasnt a dirty person. I'm not sure where you live but climate can be a factor too. Too hot or too cold. He was also bored to death at times. Also, and this is a biggie, if you are legally drunk and sleeping in your vehicle you can get a DUI even if you're not driving. It didnt happen to him but on one of the many times the cops woke him up to see wha was going on the warned him about that.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> Bay Area police officers are sleeping in their cars. They can't afford the high rent, and their commute is 85 miles lol.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea...housing-crisis-response-Barracks-14364939.php


When I worked in the Bay Area I commuted from Los Angeles three days a week.

Sometimes I would leave the office in Hayward at the same time the manager in LA left and I would still beat him home. My commute was drive from Hayward to OAK. Flight from OAK to LGB. Short drive home.

We used to laugh about it all the time.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

What made him stop was just never getting uninterrupted sleep


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

goobered said:


> This thread makes me sad. There has to be a better option than choosing to be homeless. If there's not then this country is majorly f up.


Nah this is just San Francisco/California madness. Have to be crazy to rather be homeless in CA than rent somewhere else


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I mentioned gym many times, that means I'm into working out. I also mentioned library, that should give you an idea that I am into something.
> 
> I'm saying this again. My rent and utilities cost me $1,300 a month. That is $10,400 in 8 months. That is not going towards a mortgage, not towards an investment, and not towards a tax write-off. It is being wasted. It is as if putting all that money on fire. I have already put $50,000 on fire. Not anymore.
> Please don't feel bad for me. I can afford to burn another $50,000 in the next 3 years, but I'm choosing not to.


It's called life. Who the **** would give up three years of there life to live in a van and drive uber while having the most frugal and segregratedn a lifestyle to date.

You will not even get a mortgage with 30000 in uber earnings. Only lost years of your life.

Go work in the oil patch and stay in work camps. Save every penny and dollar for a couple years and actually have money to show for your sacrifice. 20,000 to live in extremely crappy conditions is not worth it...


----------



## unoriginal (Mar 15, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> 4 for sure as a worry, I know I had a ton of problems I basically had to stay moving every few hours. Basically just took naps for a week, it was miserable..not sure if California is more relaxed about someone sleeping in their car for a decent 4 or 5 hours or more...sure wasn't that way in Texas lol


Here in San Diego some non profits have set up overnight parking areas for people in vans and campers that have been run out of the local neighborhoods, especially along the coastal areas:

https://www.jfssd.org/our-services/adults-families/safe-parking-program/safe-parking-north-county/https://www.dreamsforchange.org/category/safe-parking-program/
The OP might look for places like that to avoid getting woken up every few hours and told to move on.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

how would people , cops, know you are someone sleeping in a car rather than just a car parked up overnight, say outside the gym you are a member of.

I assume you'd have tinted windows and no one could really see inside.

like it's just a car parked there man..

me, I used to drive out of perth to some state park 50k's north and down a dirt track, in after dark and out near first light, while i was looking for a job on the mines.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

I know someone who's been living out of her car since a few years now. She keeps her clothes and supplies in the trunk, keeps a cheap gym membership for showers, gets her washing done at the laundromat, gets her mail at her parents' home, eats out almost always and keeps a comforter and a pillow on her rear-seat.
The only drawback is that she can only do UberEats - which gives her just enough cash for her daily needs incl. gas and maintenance.



yogi bear said:


> how would people , cops, know you are someone sleeping in a car rather than just a car parked up overnight, say outside the gym you are a member of.


Just your breath will fog up the windows. And the cops use flashlights to peek inside cars parked on public and private parking areas.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> "*There are levels of survival we are prepared to accept*."


One of my favourite lines from The Matrix

The parking lots of places that are open 24 hours might be a good place to sleep without being bothered; especially if the lot has allot of car there overnight. But don't go to the same place every night. Do a rotation of at least 5 places; preferably more.

Another possibility is to find a parking spot you pay for on a monthly basis. I know this what you're trying to get away from; however, it's way cheaper than rent, and no one can shoo you away from it; you're paying for it.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

Get a can of Ozium at Wal-Mart for 5 bucks. You can keep your car smelling nice with it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

yogi bear said:


> how would people , cops, know you are someone sleeping in a car rather than just a car parked up overnight, say outside the gym you are a member of.
> 
> I assume you'd have tinted windows and no one could really see inside.
> 
> ...


You would be surprised how many people call 311/911 and report a suspicious car..I have done police ride alongs as a photog and cops stay very busy responding to people's requests to investigate cars parked in their neighborhoods...trust me, nobody likes a stranger just parked in their surroundings.

Also I am on nextdoor.com and all the time I see posts of "suspicious vehicle" as well.

As for businesses, security guards document license plates in the overnight on patrol and if still there after certain amount of time/usually over a couple days they are towed/property management is informed/police are called to see if car is stolen etc..look next time you enter private property you will see tow signs, usually by entrances as you drive in.

There is a reason you don't see cars out of place when you go to shop (at least in Texas) lol it doesn't take long for businesses to figure out what is "off"

Walmart is an exception but even then the parking lot is still private property, I imagine it is used as a place for travelers to rest, not some long term homeless solution..I really don't know, but I know Walmart security knows if someone is a regular, that much I am sure of lol that is if they are doing their actual job lol


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> One of my favourite lines from The Matrix


It is one of the best quotes ever.
In my book it is only second to Hitchcock's "You never know, when a dead rabbit might come in handy".


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> Bay Area police officers are sleeping in their cars. They can't afford the high rent, and their commute is 85 miles lol.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea...housing-crisis-response-Barracks-14364939.php


You know the housing market has seriously gone bonkers when even cops have to live out of their cars.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> You know the housing market has seriously gone bonkers when even cops have to live out of their cars.


Luckily Texas has their priorities at least straight enough so cops can have a decent pay to match housing prices and make it doable. I'm sure most of the country is that way as well, California is a whole other level of weird and not in the good way...


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> You know the housing market has seriously gone bonkers when even cops have to live out of their cars.


The other day I drove around SF State, and I was surprised to see a lot of old RVs parked all over the place. Turns out, that a lot of students live in them, because rent is completely out of control.
Even tech scum and banksters are now crying about the cost of living in SF and Bay Area.
I am fortunate to live in a rent controlled apartment, and my worst fear is losing it. I almost lost it once, when I got screwed by a company, I've done a project for. I sued them and eventually got paid, but I almost got evicted. That got me extra pay for emotional distress and punitive damages.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Just throwing this out here. 
I have a friend who bought a cheap old houseboat and parked it year-round at the harbour. Boat cost a few grand and $2000 to winterize (we live on one of the Great Lakes so a bubbler system is a must along with decent insulation and heating)

Slip fees by the year were WAY less than rental prices and hydro/parking was inclusive (most slips in the harbours are powered). He had this thing set up like the ultimate man-cave (I was admittedly jealous as I think all of our friends). In a few years, he had more than enough to throw down a down payment on a house (by still living frugally).


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Luckily Texas has their priorities at least straight enough so cops can have a decent pay to match housing prices and make it doable. I'm sure most of the country is that way as well, California is a whole other level of weird and not in the good way...


Bay Area cops are paid very well, but the cost of living here has become ridiculous.
If you don't own a home by now or do not have a rent controlled apartment, you are royally boned.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Judgeetox said:


> Just throwing this out here.
> I have a friend who bought a cheap old houseboat and parked it year-round at the harbour. Boat cost a few grand and $2000 to winterize (we live on one of the Great Lakes so a bubbler system is a must along with decent insulation and heating)
> 
> Slip fees by the year were WAY less than rental prices and hydro/parking was inclusive (most slips in the harbours are powered). He had this thing set up like the ultimate man-cave (I was admittedly jealous as I think all of our friends). In a few years, he had more than enough to throw down a down payment on a house (by still living frugally).


Isn't it wild that once something is on water it is all "ok" hahaha..reminds me of a story I heard I think it was in Illinois...you were not allowed to gamble unless it was a boat on water, so these guys made a pond and put a boat on it lol! Can't remember the story..sorry not to detail thread. But yeah if it's a house on water it's all magically taken care of in peoples eyes and no longer homeless, you are a rich retiree type enjoying life lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


Rent a room for $500 or less per month, car note no more than $200/month. It only cost $100 more than living out of that minivan if that &#128580;

If you get a hybrid instead of a van to sleep in, you will recoup that $100 in a week.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

If you are asking advice from homeless people, you need to evaluate your life.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you finance a brand new van to drive rideshare you deserve to live in a van
> DOWN BT THE RIVER!!!!


Dumbest comment the day.

He sacrifices his rented place to get this brand new van and save money. You don't get it ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Dumbest comment the day.
> 
> He sacrifices his rented place to get this brand new van and save money. You don't get it ?


I don't get it, I will always have a place and a bed before a car no matter what lol but that's me and I get 8 hours or more of solid quiet sleep a night without someone creeping around at any second. Not to say it's not some people's thing to live that way, but my priority has always been place first, car second.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> $1200 is for a small room in a shared house. Do you really think I can afford a one bedroom? Really?
> I could move further away for less rent, but I don't want the commute. I used to live in Sausalito. But now I live in SF. Anyways, I am not paying a single cent on rent. I could do better things with that money, like pay for a bootcamp. Rent is a waste of money.
> I have no problem with those who pay rent. But I won't. Uber and Lyft are already taking advantage of me. I won't let a landlord do that to me. I don't want to deal with the first month, last month and deposit bullshit. Sorry for my language.


If you live by yourself, living in your van is a great idea.
If you drive for Uber/Lyft for a living it's even better idea than a great idea. The generated income goes back to maintaining the car.

You can save money and use it for other things. No utilities, not worry about cleaning.

Eating much Better food with the money you save.

Gym membership is a must. Preferably 24 hrs Fitness.

Storage: Public Storage or Extra Space. Don't save anything. Sell everything and just have the basic necessities in the storage.

Air mattress is better as you can flatten it in the morning.

Get a blanket and cover your self at night.

Dark tint in the back would be nice.

I don't know where is the best place to sleep but if you can find a 24 hour Fitness with free parking, that would be wonderful. Keep your trade dresses on, in case they report to the police on you, you can just say you are driving and just taking a break. But it's best to cover the glasses and stay in legal areas such as 24 hrs Fitness. It's illegal for you to sleep on the street.

Portable toilet can simply be a fabric softener plastic bottle at a one dollar store.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> I don't know where is the best place to sleep but if you can find a 24 hour Fitness with free parking, that would be wonderful. Keep your trade dresses on, in case they report to the police on you, you can just say you are driving and just taking a break. But it's best to cover the glasses and stay in legal areas such as 24 hrs Fitness.
> 
> Portable toilet can simply be a fabric softener plastic bottle at a one dollar store.


Right because none of the personal trainers or overnight desk clerk will notice someone living in their car..or the huge amount of AM people that workout starting at 4am? LOL dude..think.

You MAY get away with it once but the whole staff will be aware you are sleeping in your car..

I just don't know how people "think" people can't see someone sleeping in their car lol unbelievable


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you finance a brand new van to drive rideshare you deserve to live in a van
> DOWN BT THE RIVER!!!!





UberLAguy said:


> Dumbest comment the day.
> 
> He sacrifices his rented place to get this brand new van and save money. You don't get it ?


If I was gonna live in a van ide get a
2 year old one and save the $15,000
Dont you get it? Oh yea you live
IN A VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER !!!!


----------



## Blackcar37 (Sep 23, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


See if your nearby airport has a 24hr rideshare lot. Many do & you can sleep there. Walmart is good if you want to save $$ as fast food gets costly. Prepared salads are a good lunch for only $4. Use the gym membership to do cardio and stretch for a couple of hours per day.. sitting in a car to long is not healthy and a good workout will keep you feeling energized physically and strong mentally. Avoid drinking alcohol..book a nice hotel room once in a while to feel normal and watch tv for a few hours. Get laid..etc.. it will keep you focused. Lastly, set a target to get a cheap place to live even if it's just a clean room..good luck


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Walmart is an exception but even then the parking lot is still private property, I imagine it is used as a place for travelers to rest, not some long term homeless solution..I really don't know, but I know Walmart security knows if someone is a regular, that much I am sure of lol that is if they are doing their actual job lol


I can confirm there are a few people that live in their cars at 2 different walmarts and 1 home depot around where I live. Despite official policy forbidding it at some of these places, it does not appear that these places care enough to make them leave. They park far from the store entrances, in nearly the same spot, and always seem to be there. Personally, I change it up. If I'm sleeping in my car, I will be in a different parking lot each night, unless I'm in an area that is particularly or explicitly approving.



TampaGuy said:


> If you are asking advice from homeless people, you need to evaluate your life.


Everyone on a different life path than you has some wisdom that you do not Also, as someone earlier on this thread stated, you are not homeless if you live in your car. Your car is your home.



Blackcar37 said:


> Avoid drinking alcohol.


Yes. Being intoxicated while being in a car is generally DUI, even if you are just sleeping in your car. That's a good way to be arrested by police instead of just getting asked to move along when they shine their lights into your window and bang on the glass with their flashlight to roust you.



> book a nice hotel room once in a while to feel normal and watch tv for a few hours. Get laid..etc..


Sounds like a great idea, but most of the hotel rooms I've seen listed for sale did not include free prostitution services.



Blackcar37 said:


> See if your nearby airport has a 24hr rideshare lot. Many do & you can sleep there.


Yes, this is a good place to sleep, probably. I have slept in the rideshare lot many times. Well, practically every time I'm there. At my lot I'll even keep my app on like a good ant. The next request is going to be a long nap away, anyway.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Yeah and what happens when Uber deactivates you and the car gets repoed? If you want to live in your car get a full time job.
> 
> and I would never want to sleep in a car that carries dirty strangers around all day. Have fun getting Wuhaned.


I would say don't keep your personal items in a vehicle you use for rideshare it would be germ ridden and you'll have to adjust your belongings often so pax's dont see it.Your best bet would be buy a vehicle that you could set up for sleep only $1500 -$2,000 or so and rotate it around the area you want to reside. When you want to sleep park your rideshare vehicle near it.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If I was gonna live in a van ide get a
> 2 year old one and save the $15,000
> Dont you get it? Oh yea you live
> IN A VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER !!!!


Another Dumb and Dumber guy here.

If I was living in a van, I would buy a $1000 junk car.

If I was living in a van and drive for Lyft And Uber, I'd better drive a brand new van. Why not ? I don't have to worry about repair because it's under warranty. Hyundai and some manufacturer has a 10year 100000 miles warranty for brand new cars.

Don't you get it ?



Jay Dean said:


> Right because none of the personal trainers or overnight desk clerk will notice someone living in their car..or the huge amount of AM people that workout starting at 4am? LOL dude..think.
> 
> You MAY get away with it once but the whole staff will be aware you are sleeping in your car..
> 
> I just don't know how people "think" people can't see someone sleeping in their car lol unbelievable


It's like you could go a shine a light through the tinted glass on any car at will.

They don't even have enough staff at night, sometimes the guy at the front has to go around doing other things, leaving the front desk empty.

Unbelievable these people who think they are so smart. I bet this guy doesn't even know what the gym is.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Another Dumb and Dumber guy here.
> 
> If I was living in a van, I would buy a $1000 junk car.
> 
> ...


The 24hr fitness I go to has security that comes all the time...the staff are aware if people are sleeping in their car...absolutely the worst advice I think I have ever heard on this forum.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> The 24hr fitness I go to has security that comes all the time...the staff are aware if people are sleeping in their car...absolutely the worst advice I think I have ever heard on this forum.


The 24 hour Fitness I go to has a security guy in a small EV going around and round at night. He never cares. He doesn't shine a light to see through the tinted glass. People coming in and out all night. He is too lazy to keep track of who is who. He makes and round and stop and plays with his phone, and another around every 30 minutes.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> The 24 hour Fitness I go to has a security guy in a small EV going around and round at night. He never cares. He doesn't shine a light to see through the tinted glass. People coming in and out all night. He is too lazy to keep track of who is who. He makes and round and stop and plays with his phone, and another around every 30 minutes.


Unbelievable..the manager and all the staff notice someone sleeping in their car, I can't even discuss how stupid of an idea you are trying to pitch is.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Unbelievable..the manager and all the staff notice someone sleeping in their car, I can't even discuss how stupid of an idea you are trying to pitch is.


Stupidity comes from assumptions (ass u me)

I have done this many times when I am too tired to go home at night. Experience speaks the truth.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Stupidity comes from assumptions (ass u me)
> 
> I have done this many times when I am too tired to go home at night. Experience speaks the truth.


I used to work out at 4am the night guy sees the same cars and who comes in to work out, you are clearly getting lucky by lazy and incompetent staff because someone sleeping in a parking lot sticks out like a sore thumb ANY time day or night.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Here in California, every 24hr fitness I go to, there is only one guy at the front desk at night, and he is not even a manager.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Here in California, every 24hr fitness I go to, there is only one guy at the front desk at night, and he is not even a manager.


Here the people "talk" to each other the security guard and night desk person speak about what they have 8 hours to look at overnight lol and gollygee someone sleeping in the car is just about the only thing to bring up lol I'm done talking about this moronic idea ...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


Reduce your capital outlay or your sacrifices are not getting a good ROI


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Judgeetox said:


> Just throwing this out here.
> I have a friend who bought a cheap old houseboat and parked it year-round at the harbour. Boat cost a few grand and $2000 to winterize (we live on one of the Great Lakes so a bubbler system is a must along with decent insulation and heating)
> 
> Slip fees by the year were WAY less than rental prices and hydro/parking was inclusive (most slips in the harbours are powered). He had this thing set up like the ultimate man-cave (I was admittedly jealous as I think all of our friends). In a few years, he had more than enough to throw down a down payment on a house (by still living frugally).


I had a friend that did this, it wasn't cheap. His slip fee was as much as renting a 3 bedroom home in a very nice area of Long Beach.

Around here, as I'm sure is the case in SF, there are waiting lists years long for slips.

Boats, in my friends case a yacht, also need maintenance to stay afloat. IIRC he had to have a diver come out occasionally to clean off the barnacles.

They aren't easy to move around either, some need a couple people. In my friends case he needed a crew of eight. It was nice but it was also old.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Do you have any idea how much it hurts when every month I pay $1200 cash to my landlord? And that is before the tax. That could be equal to some of you guys' mortgage. Can you imagine how hard I have to work to earn that? It is not going towards a tax write off, and it is not going towards a mortgage. I am a poor guy, just think about it for a moment.
> My decision is final. Thanks again for all the helpful information. I will do my homework tonight. And before I make the purchase of the Van, I will go homeless for a week in my existing Camry. Who knows, maybe I will not need a Van.


It hurts half as much as my $2400



Pax_Buster said:


> Oh no, I am not in a hurry. I will keep looking. I am used to buying used cars. I was just giving an example. A used 2017 or 2018 will be fine too. I will keep looking.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


Get an AC voltage converter and with the right van your can fit a tiny twin air mattress you blow up at nite


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

There is a whole sub-sect of people that do this. They are called Van dwellers. I've watched a few of their videos on YT. If you are interested in going this route your best bet is to watch some of these videos. they go into a lot of detail on how to Van dweller successfully.

The one I used to watch occasionally was a girl called Hobo Ahle because she was hot and I couldn't believe a cute young girl would resort to that kind of lifestyle. But, shurg, to each their own. Check out her channel. She goes into a lot of detail about that kind of lifestyle and what it takle to do it. She has since changed her channel to a different name. Here's the link;

Alexandria Tejas


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

Your reasoning ; surface level seems to make sense. However the people I know who have lived in a car did it as an only option a last resort. Like what others have said, try it out for a month or 2 to see if it logically works.
While rent is expensive there is a reason why having a home is important. Everyone has listed that; going to the bathroom, taking showers, room temperature, comfort of a bed, having a kitchen to cook food which is healthier than takeout, protection/safety. The list goes on. Trust me there is frustration that the establishment capitalizes on the need for shelter but you are not unique to this. This is a problem that everyone faces.PS I have had a mortgage and have had to pay rent, I dont see the benefit of owning especially these days. Its evil how much housing costs but it’s necessary.
Also think about the side effects; 
YOUR PHYSICAL AND MENTAL HEALTH 
That’s the most important thing than saving/shaving costs. 
It will be pointless to save if you start to get sick or get limb problems that will shortlive your life because of living in a car when you could have easily rented a room.
What would have been the point then? You are working to stay alive...that includes having a roof (house/apt/room) over your head. Not a car.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

livery_dude said:


> Everything will affect your work day with driving. You're literally living in the place where you work without any real reprieve. When your shift is over you'll be home and you'll always be home in this case. Renting a room is probably the most cost effective thing to do in preserving your sanity. You'll find that you spend more time running from place to place to go to the bathroom, to showering, to getting something to eat, checking your mail....etc. when all of these things could've been done in one place. I think it's much easier to assess what you're making and find out what cost cutting measures you can take and go from there. But you'll end up wasting more time and being more frustrated living in your van than if you took the time to find a roommate or some other suitable arrangement.


I wonder if he loses his mileage deduction ?

after all, a savvy investigator maydetermine the OP just has a lot of houseguests!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Phila-mena said:


> Your reasoning ; surface level seems to make sense. However the people I know who have lived in a car did it as an only option a last resort. Like what others have said, try it out for a month or 2 to see if it logically works.
> While rent is expensive there is a reason why having a home is important. Everyone has listed that; going to the bathroom, taking showers, room temperature, comfort of a bed, having a kitchen to cook food which is healthier than takeout, protection/safety. The list goes on. Trust me there is frustration that the establishment capitalizes on the need for shelter but you are not unique to this. This is a problem that everyone faces.PS I have had a mortgage and have had to pay rent, I dont see the benefit of owning especially these days. Its evil how much housing costs but it's necessary.
> Also think about the side effects;
> YOUR PHYSICAL AND MENTAL HEALTH
> ...


Sorry, not meant to pick on you, but I see a lot of obsolete ideas here.

"Having a roof over your head". That was the day when you didn't have to pay $3400/month for a one bedroom apartment, before AirBNB, before Uber/Lyft.

"Cooking at home is healthier than eating out." Again, that was before many green restaurants.

Thanks for pointing out owning is not in fashion anymore.

Even getting married and raise a family these days are beginning to fade.


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

Iann said:


> Easy Peasy.
> 
> 1 vehicle with stow away seating.
> 
> ...


The amount of work one needs to do to live in a car!!!

At this point I would look for a room to rent...


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


Used may be more economical because once you drive it off the lot it's value depreciates and with uber and left you will put a ton of miles on it and still be on the hook for a bank loan when it reaches 200,000 miles I honestly would recommend used take a look at some sites seUsed may be more economical because once you drive it off the lot it's value depreciates and with uber and left you will put a ton of miles on it and still be on the hook for a bank loan when it reaches 200,000 miles I honestly would recommend used .


----------



## Willwilldriveyouinsane (Jun 25, 2019)

Anytime fitness is hands down the best of all gyms for living in your car. 

They're open 24 hours to its members and have a nice and clean personal bathroom with shower. 

Get oil changes more often if you're going to idle your car.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Chrysler Pacifica has a hybrid model if you plan on buying new.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Over 20,000 trips and now talking about living in your car.
> 
> See the connection. Get out of this ASAP. It is bringing you down.


Hmmmmm...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> You might be taking advantage of yourself. You are one drunk A hole from being fired from either or both companies. You are planning to be one really shifty RS driver from being without your rig or a place to sleep besides the nearest homeless shelter. That exuberant ant that is excited to get that $4 ping is looking at his phone while he plows into you at 35 MPH. Car In shop for three weeks and off RS for that time too.
> 
> Whacha gunna do?


Living in a vehicle in a state that is not second amendment friendly is lunacy.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> You would let a complete stranger live with you? Just asking not mocking you etc


Airbnb generation


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> "*There are levels of survival we are prepared to accept*."
> 
> So that's where the homeless come from!


Dont knock it. I've been doing the car sleep thing for a while now, its not so bad. Especially in the bay. Everyone is doing it. It's becoming a THING nowadays.


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> Sorry, not meant to pick on you, but I see a lot of obsolete ideas here.
> 
> "Having a roof over your head". That was the day when you didn't have to pay $3400/month for a one bedroom apartment, before AirBNB, before Uber/Lyft.
> 
> ...


Um the "green" restaurants are at least $10-$15 a meal... Making the same thing at home is $2-5 max...If you eat out every day thats minimum $70 a week assuming that you can live on that food without getting hungry a few hours later.

Also why are you stating the most expensive options?

Airbnb makes a markup on the rent! As a landlord who used Airbnb I know. I would charge Airbnb $1400 for a room but a person direct from Craigslist would be $700 a month including utilities. I personally hate Airbnb because they're a company that profits from people's desperate need for housing.

Also local small businesses/landlords are not all greedy. They make their rent cheaper compete with the big real estate companies...

So, Are you saying ALL housing options are $3k a month? Or you're too stuck with the idea to avoid rent? Like many have said, if you need to shit at 3am are you fine with driving to your toilet?

Its also a free country, with 50 states. Move states if where you're living is too expensive! Im not going to force living in NYC if there are places in the rest of the country where the cost of housing is more manageable...Why do you think Gentrification is a thing???
People move for a reason. Looks like you have strong reason.

Yes I agree don't get married or have a family because guess what? Even if the rent is 3k a month your child needs to have decent housing!! So you will need to figure out how to ensure your kid "had a roof over your head and food whenever he needs it!" 
You wouldn't want to compromise a child's life because your priorities are off!

Some people who have done it, have done it out of desperation! Not when there have been options!

housing is expensive but at the end of the day it's needed.

Im a lefty and against the establishment but this form of rebellion is ridiculous and its more importantly self inflicted pain...

Good Luck!


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

Sorry I don’t have time to read 11 pages, so if you’ve already answered this, I apologize.
Is anything keeping you in SF?

If not, why stay? I live in the suburbs of a medium-large Midwest city. You can rent a decent 2 bedroom apartment in a clean walkable neighborhood for $750. $500 if you’re willing to be in a tougher neighborhood.

My point is, your quality of life here would be far better than your quality of life living out of a van in SF, at perhaps the same total cost.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

If you hate paying rent then DO NOT buy a brand new car. That's an even dumber financial decision. 2019 or older would be a much wiser decision than anything brand new.
If you have $20,000 already saved buy a trailer (mobile home) or the cheapest house and become the landlord. Rent the other bedroom(s) to help pay your mortgage. Move out of SF if this is not possible...rideshare is available almost everywhere
If this takes you living out of your car for a while to save some more money then go ahead and do it. Cut back on any extra expenses you have. Switch to the cheapest cell phone plan, don't buy any new clothes unless absolutely necessary, don't eat as much fast food (it's terrible and not as cheap as you think), switch insurance if you get a cheaper quote, cut your hair yourself, pay off any credit cards first, etc.
Good luck out there and hopefully you don't get in any at fault accidents or become deactivated


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

SWside said:


> Sorry I don't have time to read 11 pages, so if you've already answered this, I apologize.
> Is anything keeping you in SF?
> 
> If not, why stay? I live in the suburbs of a medium-large Midwest city. You can rent a decent 2 bedroom apartment in a clean walkable neighborhood for $750. $500 if you're willing to be in a tougher neighborhood.
> ...


He is 26, he doesn't want to live in the suburbs. He wants to take Cyber Security course at UC Berkeley.

Enough reasons .

I wish when I was 26 I was intelligent enough to do this.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I mentioned gym many times, that means I'm into working out. I also mentioned library, that should give you an idea that I am into something.
> 
> I'm saying this again. My rent and utilities cost me $1,300 a month. That is $10,400 in 8 months. That is not going towards a mortgage, not towards an investment, and not towards a tax write-off. It is being wasted. It is as if putting all that money on fire. I have already put $50,000 on fire. Not anymore.
> Please don't feel bad for me. I can afford to burn another $50,000 in the next 3 years, but I'm choosing not to.


The point several people are trying to make is, not to tell you to throw money away on rent, but invest it in something other than a brand new van. Buying any vehicle brand new is a waste of money just like paying rent. Have you looked at the total cost you will be paying with interest and insurance, plus the depreciation that happens as soon as you drive it off the lot? You will be burning money in a much worse way than paying rent, and if you miss a payment or two, you lose everything.

It is much, much harder to recover from any kind of hardship if you don't have a solid home to live in. What happens if you become seriously ill or injured? When you are young, it seems like you can take all sorts of chances with life. The fragility of your own body hasn't caught up with you yet. Living in a vehicle is going to put a lot of stress on your body. You don't know what I mean right now, but it will catch up with you sooner or later. There may come a time when you can't work because of it, and you will fall behind on earning money and making that van payment.

My advice is, find a less expensive place to live. No matter how you plan on doing it. Even if you insist on living in a van, do it in a less expensive place, and buy a used van. Ideally do it near family. Do it where you can get financial aid from a hospital if you need it.

Your sense of proportion is skewed from living in such an expensive area. It makes no sense to "save" money on rent while making such a high payment on a vehicle. You are still throwing money away on that payment. You're not making an investment the same way you would on a house payment. You'll use that van up doing rideshare before you ever finish making payments on it.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Living in a vehicle in a state that is not second amendment friendly is lunacy.


^This. My dad was a trucker. He had to draw a weapon plenty of times to defend himself. If he was in a place where you couldn't use a gun, he had to get more creative.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I would look into a one year old car, but most importantly it should qualify for Uber Comfort. This will expand your client base for good riders.

If buying used, 
May I suggest a 2017 Acura MDX that would qualify for, Uber XL and Comfort, and Lyft XL Lyft Lux, Lux Black, Lux SUV.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Judgeetox said:


> Just throwing this out here.
> I have a friend who bought a cheap old houseboat and parked it year-round at the harbour. Boat cost a few grand and $2000 to winterize (we live on one of the Great Lakes so a bubbler system is a must along with decent insulation and heating)
> 
> Slip fees by the year were WAY less than rental prices and hydro/parking was inclusive (most slips in the harbours are powered). He had this thing set up like the ultimate man-cave (I was admittedly jealous as I think all of our friends). In a few years, he had more than enough to throw down a down payment on a house (by still living frugally).


This reminded me of a retired couple that I know in Paris who sold their condo to buy a barge moored on the river Seine right across from the Notre-Dame cathedral. They refurbished the barge for their own living and also set up a 'honeymoon suite' offering a B&B alternative for newly married couples. Last I heard, business was booming and they were considering the purchase of a 2nd barge.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

You absolutely should NEVER buy a brand new car. It loses 20% of its value the second you drive it off the lot. Cars in general are one the the worst financial purchases you can make, regardless of buying new or used. But with the way our society is set up you basically have to have one. The best you can do is to minimize the damage. Always buy 2 to 3 years old. What you want are the cars coming off their 2 year lease terms. Almost all dealer offer a certified pre-own plan. This will keep the car under warranty for up to 7 years and 100k miles and you'll pay a fraction of what that car cost new.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

observer said:


> I had a friend that did this, it wasn't cheap. His slip fee was as much as renting a 3 bedroom home in a very nice area of Long Beach.
> 
> Around here, as I'm sure is the case in SF, there are waiting lists years long for slips.
> 
> ...


Well a central location like LB will definitely cost an arm/leg for a slip, as well as a larger ocean worthy hull since most harbours require the boat to be mobile....I was suggesting a slip on a small lake, but I understand that freshwater lakes are few and far between in California.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> He is 26, he doesn't want to live in the suburbs. He wants to take Cyber Security course at UC Berkeley.
> 
> Enough reasons .
> 
> I wish when I was 26 I was intelligent enough to do this.


Thanks, that's the plan. $1,300 monthly rent is a huge burden on me. Once it is taken care of, I will be free. I don't have alot of stuff. I have a laptop, some books and some shorts, jeans and t shirts. I will sleep in my car, work out and shower gem and study in the library. It is a simple plan. Weather in SF is mild and nights cold. I will be fine in a car. I work out and take shower everyday. My car will smell fine. I eat very healthy too. I always carry apples in my car. Healthy food is cheap. I can make a cold and healthy sandwich in my car. It is not a big deal. 
I am healthy. I am 5,10 and weigh 170. And I only drink when I take a vacation, and moderately.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Thanks, that's the plan. $1,300 monthly rent is a huge burden on me. Once it is taken care of, I will be free. I don't have alot of stuff. I have a laptop, some books and some shorts, jeans and t shirts. I will sleep in my car, work out and shower gem and study in the library. It is a simple plan. Weather in SF is mild and nights cold. I will be fine in a car. I work out and take shower everyday. My car will smell fine. I eat very healthy too. I always carry apples in my car. Healthy food is cheap. I can make a cold and healthy sandwich in my car. It is not a big deal.
> I am healthy. I am 5,10 and weigh 170. And I only drink when I take a vacation, and moderately.


If you're young healthy and fit, get a real job with benefits. The job market is booming. There are millions of jobs for anyone halfway intelligent.

Meet a girl. Move in together. Split expenses. Or meet a woman who can "sponsor" you, meaning you can stay at her place. Try Bumble, Hinge or Tinder. Yes, you may find yourself going through a series of emotional and exploitive relationships but they will be nothing compared to the no lube prison rape you are surrendering to with your Uber dependency.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> If you're young healthy and fit, get a real job with benefits. The job market is booming. There are millions of jobs for anyone halfway intelligent.
> 
> Meet a girl. Move in together. Split expenses. Or meet a woman who can "sponsor" you, meaning you can stay at her place. Try Bumble, Hinge or Tinder. Yes, you may find yourself going through a series of emotional and exploitive relationships but they will be nothing compared to the no lube prison rape you are surrendering to with your Uber dependency.


OK give me a job!if you can't, then shut up. I'm sacrificing right now so that I can get a better job. I am trying.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> OK give me a job!if you can't, then shut up. I'm sacrificing right now so that I can get a better job. I am trying.


It's good you're trying but you're not trying hard enough. More than 59,000 fulltime jobs listed for SF on Indeed.com. Just walk down the street and look for help wanted signs in stores. The jobs are out there. And they're better than digging a hole with Uber. 
https://www.indeed.com/m/jobs?sameL=1&q=full+time&l=San+Francisco,+CA&from=searchOnSerp


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> Thanks, that's the plan. $1,300 monthly rent is a huge burden on me. Once it is taken care of, I will be free. I don't have alot of stuff. I have a laptop, some books and some shorts, jeans and t shirts. I will sleep in my car, work out and shower gem and study in the library. It is a simple plan. Weather in SF is mild and nights cold. I will be fine in a car. I work out and take shower everyday. My car will smell fine. I eat very healthy too. I always carry apples in my car. Healthy food is cheap. I can make a cold and healthy sandwich in my car. It is not a big deal.
> I am healthy. I am 5,10 and weigh 170. And I only drink when I take a vacation, and moderately.


YOur car will smell like yourself & your food in no time, add to it a piss bucket and your rating will rock. I think even sharing your unit just for the purpose of a having a roof is a better idea; if you end up in a car you need a disability parking permit to avoid a lot of bullshit.


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

Justea said:


> As far as mail you could get a virtual mail box. For like $10 a month.


These alternatives are adding up! Cant you see hes trying to save? The cost of your mailbox is included in your rent...


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I mentioned gym many times, that means I'm into working out. I also mentioned library, that should give you an idea that I am into something.
> 
> I'm saying this again. My rent and utilities cost me $1,300 a month. That is $10,400 in 8 months. That is not going towards a mortgage, not towards an investment, and not towards a tax write-off. It is being wasted. It is as if putting all that money on fire. I have already put $50,000 on fire. Not anymore.
> Please don't feel bad for me. I can afford to burn another $50,000 in the next 3 years, but I'm choosing not to.


Wow you really want to save. Sounds like you should never rent for the rest of your life and if you do buy and put some money down on a house let us know... Let me estimate the potentially cheapest house in CA at 400k (I have no clue how much they cost). With interest your actual payments, over assuming 30 years will be 600-700k for the house. Not factoring Maintenance costs which average nationally at $300 a month on the cheap side. Oh and I think the tax break for owning a house doesn't exist anymore?

Guys we're all doomed! Stop paying rent and stop buying houses! They're not necessary and it's a lifetime of money lost!

Question if you're going to have 20k in savings from living in your car why not buy a tiny house? You'll already be living in compressed space and used to it. Plus it's trendy which most gen Zs and us fellow millennials love.

Or do you not like the idea of living in a house?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Phila-mena said:


> Wow you really want to save. Sounds like you should never rent for the rest of your life and if you do buy and put some money down on a house let us know... Let me estimate the potentially cheapest house in CA at 400k (I have no clue how much they cost). With interest your actual payments, over assuming 30 years will be 600-700k for the house. Not factoring Maintenance costs which average nationally at $300 a month on the cheap side. Oh and I think the tax break for owning a house doesn't exist anymore?
> 
> Guys we're all doomed! Stop paying rent and stop buying houses! They're not necessary and it's a lifetime of money lost!
> 
> ...


He lives in SF and doesn't want to move. $20k will buy him a lawnmower shed in someone's backyard. The cheapest house in SF is $600,000 so he would need $120k down payment and a reliable source of income to finance the remaining $480k loan just to buy this pitiful dump. 
https://m.sfgate.com/realestate/article/Take-a-look-at-the-cheapest-house-in-San-14429488.php


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> He lives in SF and doesn't want to move. $20k will buy him a lawnmower shed in someone's backyard. The cheapest house in SF is $600,000 so he would need $120k down payment and a reliable source of income to finance the remaining $480k loan just to buy this pitiful dump.
> https://m.sfgate.com/realestate/article/Take-a-look-at-the-cheapest-house-in-San-14429488.php


Yikes &#128556; I see what you mean. Still he has an alternative to living in his car.

Have you see the tool sheds being built lately for 20K? Might as well call them a mini house. It will fix at least half the problems of living in a car, plumbing can be a skill he can pick up and even get a job that way...

If SFO is that expensive and not working for you why fight the Gods/Allah/Buddah/the Universe?

I think no matter who you're worshipping Or Not; theyre ALL saying you should move...I don't know if they're saying you should live in a car.

Perhaps he worships one particular God who insists living in a car is the solution...

What I do know about SFO is that the job market is one of the strongest in the country. Im sure if he got a job in addition to ridesharing...I can see that reason to NOT move for that reason.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> an exception but even then the parking lot is still private property, I imagine it is used as a place for travelers to rest, not some long term homeless solution..I really don't know, but I know Walmart security knows if someone is a regular, that much I am sure of lol that is if they are doing their actual job lol


Most parking lots at shopping malls are randomly patrolled and a lone vehicle or two at 4:00 AM certainly stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've never been homeless, I've never lived in a car. I have camped out quite a bit over the years, using tents and RVs.

For anyone that wants to live in their car, even for a short period of time, they should google the term "boondocking" to find resources that may come in handy. Walmart is well known among boondockers as being boondocking and/or RV parking friendly.

Some municipalities, on the other hand, prohibit boondocking or anything similar to living in a car, because some NIMBY jerks went out of their way to hobble with the free market and use the power of the police state to interfere with the free travel of people, and their commercial relationships with others. This is shameful and un-American, IMAO.

Here's a few links from the top of a quick search:

https://boondocking.org/
https://freecampsites.net/what-is-boondocking/
https://roadslesstraveled.us/boondocking/
https://www.boondockerswelcome.com/
https://www.campendium.com/camping/boondocking-101/
And for giggles and grins, check out the "Homeless Firefighter" on YouTube. He's funny, in a very dry sort of way, and has been living in a pickup truck for a couple of years, banking tons of cash:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-v_BxiiJevUHtghBqhbvpw
While you're at it, search for "living in a car" on YouTube. You're not alone. Plenty of others have gone before you and have documented their experiences.

A few years ago, right after the 2008-09 housing crisis, a LOT of people that lost their homes found new ways to find affordable housing, including tiny houses, RVs, travel trailers, car rooftop tents (or custom popups), as well as a few that piqued my interest who moved off land to live in houseboats, trawlers, and sailboats. You can spend days reading and watching videos about how they did it.

There's a lot who have stayed in these alternative housing arrangements, and some whom have found ways to live off-grid for a tiny fraction of what the rest of us pay to live in the big city, in a traditional house, condo, or apartment.

One thing you might want to consider is finding someone with an unused garage to park in when you need sleep. Perhaps someone who has a detached garage that's in their back yard or on their alley, where you can get some additional security, privacy, weather protection, and avoid entanglement with the local constabulary. Having a place to put some extra stuff helps so that your car isn't fullf of your personal gear while driving rideshare.

I've rented private garages to park extra cars for less than what it costs to rent a car-sized storage unit (say $40-50 per month). If you look further out of town, you may find a farmer/rancher that will let you park in a barn or under a carport for almost nothing. I've rented out a spot on my back pasture to a guy that needed to park an RV for a month during harvest. Even let him hook up his water and electricity. He paid cash and we had no issues. He found us by asking the postmaster if anyone had pasture for rent, and she sent them to our house because she knew I had land available that was not in use.

One more idea worth floating: Consider house sitting. Some folks will pay you to stay in their house while they are on a long vacation, extended sabbatical, or lengthy work trip. They may require you to get their mail, water some plants, keep an eye on the lawn service, look after their pets, etc. Having someone that's there who turns lights on and off and keeps the mailbox empty is security, and that extra security has value.

That will give you a place to park, as well as the facilities of traditional housing. You might need to post a surety bond (less than $100 per year), depending on where you live and the applicable laws, but these arrangements exist all over the globe. YMMV


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Here is a good start:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAj7O3LCDbkIR54hAn6Zz7A


----------



## uberworm (Jan 12, 2015)

I would buy suv which can tow some smaller size RV


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> If you're young healthy and fit, get a real job with benefits. The job market is booming. There are millions of jobs for anyone halfway intelligent.
> 
> Meet a girl. Move in together. Split expenses. Or meet a woman who can "sponsor" you, meaning you can stay at her place. Try Bumble, Hinge or Tinder. Yes, you may find yourself going through a series of emotional and exploitive relationships but they will be nothing compared to the no lube prison rape you are surrendering to with your Uber dependency.


Im currently living in my vehiclw with my stuff in a 24hour facility. And ive learned the arnt of taking a bath using the tap water from the bathroom sink and the drain in the middle of the floor. But every so often when i want a real bath ive hit up ppl on tindr and those type of apps and if they wanted to hang out i would tell them im sweaty and if they let me shower at their place then we can hang. And ive meet some cool ppl. But when you are in a situation you have to get creative and use all the resources available even if it seems far fetched and crazy bc living in a car is not the norm so you cant think in a normal way you gotta think way outside the box....


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

"They were there looking for people who had the talent to think outside the box. It never occurred to them that, if everyone had to think outside the box, maybe it was the box that needed fixing."- Malcom Gladwell 
https://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/05/books/review/the-gladwell-effect.html
Sleeping on street OR driving for Uber is neither, BUT that is just my opinion


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Does renting a No-Tell Room get you further (wink wink) on Tindr? 

---Solves your 'Get laid' Checklist item (from earlier post)
and this way you can skip the Pimps in the lobby on the way to your every 4th night Oasis. (aka Cheap Ho-tel)


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Everyone I knew in their 20s when I was 20 wanted to get a eurorail pass and travel all through Europe..now it’s apparently cool to drive strangers around town instead for an adventure..not knocking it, just very different times and expectations of “adventure” you worked and took a couple months off to see the world not worked just to see the streets etc eff it I guess I am getting old.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

after watching all these crime documentaries on netflix, id be petrified living in a van late at night no witnesses, a punk could see an easy robbery.....find a room for rent is the cheapest


----------



## RidingClean (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m 29 and like where your heads at. I grinded with Uber and Lyft full time for like 2 years. When you do it that much, it’s like you might as well just sleep somewhere and you have your spots where you like to eat. Especially if you don’t have a family, I like the idea. I’d do it for like a year, save $10,000+ on rent and go from there. In order to keep from going crazy, you just have to see the upside and not think it’s some permanent move. I could do a lot with a years rent! Don’t sweat the haters. A lot of rideshare people are retired or only do it real part time. If you’re a journeyman, this Job supports that lifestyle plain and simple. I’d also vote for a cheaper car/van. $600/month is steep! I’d never buy a new car to rideshare with.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

What will you do when a rider pukes in your van/house to conclude a long night of driving? Hotel for the night?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Phila-mena said:


> Wow you really want to save. Sounds like you should never rent for the rest of your life and if you do buy and put some money down on a house let us know... Let me estimate the potentially cheapest house in CA at 400k (I have no clue how much they cost). With interest your actual payments, over assuming 30 years will be 600-700k for the house. Not factoring Maintenance costs which average nationally at $300 a month on the cheap side. Oh and I think the tax break for owning a house doesn't exist anymore?
> 
> Guys we're all doomed! Stop paying rent and stop buying houses! They're not necessary and it's a lifetime of money lost!
> 
> ...


This shack with a demolition permit just sold for almost 2M.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abc7news.com/amp/5298629


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Imagine how much money you could save by cooking your own food instead of eating outside ...


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Syn said:


> Imagine how much money you could save by cooking your own food instead of eating outside ...


Cooking your own food,wasting gas driving to the supermarket, wasting time to shop for raw food and time to prepare, wasting utilities like gas and electricity, is it worth it ?

Save that 4 hours a day, put that to work to make $80.

Some people have a roof over their head, they pay mucho money for the cost of a home, and the cost of running/maintaining a home.

Some people do not have a roof over their head, but the time they save allows them to work 12-14 hours a day.

You could have a roof over your head and work 14 hours a day, but you need to hire a care taker to cook and clean for u


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I was pretty clear with my question. Some of the stuff posted in reply was really not asked for.
> But thanks anyways.


That's because you asked what kind of sauce you should put on the shoe you are eating. People are going to talk about the shoe and why you're eating it and whether anyone should be eating shoes.

Forum members are going to be skeptical about car living because some have tried it, and those who haven't done it are well aware of the downsides.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Cooking your own food,wasting gas driving to the supermarket, wasting time to shop for raw food and time to prepare, wasting utilities like gas and electricity, is it worth it ?
> 
> Save that 4 hours a day, put that to work to make $80.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you got 4 hours per day ... Do shopping once per week or every other week - I usually do it during football games (or during other sporting events) since driving is slow and stores are near empty. It takes maybe 2 hours per week (or every other weeks). It takes less than 30 minutes to prepare a cooked meal - if you make a larger one you don't even need to cook daily.

If you eat outside, you won't spent all that time driving. You will use gas driving to a restaurant, you will use time too driving to a restaurant and waiting for somebody else to cook you food ...


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


Sort of not what you're asking but if you are in a situation where uber isn't able to pay you enough to live in a place, instead of stepping down from a house, perhaps think about stepping up to a better job? Go to school or get into an apprenticeship. You see, the things that you speak of that are so burdensome, those are called life. And there is a reason work is revered to as "making a living" right now, clearly, you're not making a living. You have said it, you're a slave to two apps. I'm guessing you have no social life, never intend on starting a family, etc, etc. the stigma alone of being homeless should make you question seriously about what you are actually thinking about doing on purpose. At some point you will decide you want to be able to have a TV and Netflix. At some point you will start to want to have friends over for a bbq or invite a woman to you house. You will find it much harder to get into a place when your last place of residence was your van. Your van! And for what? To drive for uber and Lyft? That means at 26 years old you have already peaked in life. There is no Uber driver supervisor, no insurance, no retirement, and frankly, no pride in this gig. It's one step up from being a male prostitute. So why make any sacrifice for it? Uber is only going to pay less and less, making it harder and harder for you to get out of this situation. Think about acquiring a skill or even moving to a state with cheaper cost of "living" and live your life to the fullest!


----------



## Johnjoe87 (Jul 10, 2018)

I think sleeping in a van is a great idea and you can Save some cash for a down payment on a house... at least a house you won’t be throwing your money away... good luck


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey I am not gonna knock the guy. If the OP wants to try living in a car, let him. There is something to be said for living a minimalist lifestyle. I know I couldn't do it. I am 6'1" and weigh 230. I wouldn't last 2 days trying to sleep in a car. I need to be able to stretch out when sleeping. I could probably go longer in a full sized van. But for how long? A week? A month? 3? Maybe I could do that for a little while, but the prospect of living years in a van is just depressing. But that's just me. Maybe OP is different.

My advice? Give it a shot. Only you can decide if it worth it or not and you'll never know that until you give it a go.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> If I was living in a van and drive for Lyft And Uber, I'd better drive a brand new van. Why not ? I don't have to worry about repair because it's under warranty. Hyundai and some manufacturer has a 10year 100000 miles warranty for brand new cars.


If you drive full time - that bumper to bumper warranty will be gone after 8 months. True, Hyundai has 10 year or 100,000 miles engine and transmission warranty (so approximately 2 to 2.5 years for a full time Uber driver), but Hyundai doesn't make minivans.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Make sure you have an exit strategy. Also, do you plan to give up dating for an entire year while you live in your van, down by the river?

what is your savings goal? When you reach $15,000 in the bank are you going to pay off your van and get a real place to live?

have you considered the depreciation on your vehicle versus the rent you’re not paying?

A $43,000 van with 200,000 miles three years later, might be worth $7000. Using that example, you are depreciating $1000 a month.
I like the previous posters idea of buying two separate vehicles, both used, one to live in and one to use for RS.

overall, I think it’s awesome that you’re willing to try this, best of luck on which ever way you go.

Please return with updates often, this could be a great ongoing story.


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

I've done this. I lived in my car for a year and a half but I wasn't doing any ride-share at the time. What others have said is what my experience was. Get a gym membership with a shower. A post office box too. Libraries are a good place to hide out when you need to get out of the car.

I agree with others who say get a slightly used vehicle. You need to get a vehicle loan before you lose your permanent residence. They probably wont give you a loan with just a P.O. box.

The biggest problem I had was with the cops. They don't tolerate living in a car (at least in their town). Most of the time they just told me to leave but some hassled me pretty good. Never got arrested but was threatened with vagrancy.

Your going to need some kind of window curtains to hide from them. Check Amazon. Also, if they see a light coming from inside your car in the dark hours you will get an unwelcome visit. I found highway truck stops to be a good hiding place.

I actually had a 12v TV that I could watch with antenna. If you have an unlimited data plan you can get a tablet and watch Netflix and YouTube. I don't know what Uber would do if they found out. Don't tell anybody!

Good luck.


----------



## kjacobi (Jul 2, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


Get a PO box!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

PoorAssUberDriver said:


> Sort of not what you're asking but if you are in a situation where uber isn't able to pay you enough to live in a place, instead of stepping down from a house, perhaps think about stepping up to a better job? Go to school or get into an apprenticeship. You see, the things that you speak of that are so burdensome, those are called life. And there is a reason work is revered to as "making a living" right now, clearly, you're not making a living. You have said it, you're a slave to two apps. I'm guessing you have no social life, never intend on starting a family, etc, etc. the stigma alone of being homeless should make you question seriously about what you are actually thinking about doing on purpose. At some point you will decide you want to be able to have a TV and Netflix. At some point you will start to want to have friends over for a bbq or invite a woman to you house. You will find it much harder to get into a place when your last place of residence was your van. Your van! And for what? To drive for uber and Lyft? That means at 26 years old you have already peaked in life. There is no Uber driver supervisor, no insurance, no retirement, and frankly, no pride in this gig. It's one step up from being a male prostitute. So why make any sacrifice for it? Uber is only going to pay less and less, making it harder and harder for you to get out of this situation. Think about acquiring a skill or even moving to a state with cheaper cost of "living" and live your life to the fullest!


There is something to be said for the freedom of Uber and Lyft. Having no supervisor is a good thing, not a bad thing. As for Insurance, retirement, etc., it really just comes down to not enough money, period. If your job pays enough you don't need those things from the job because you can buy it for yourself.



Brianod said:


> I don't know what Uber would do if they found out. Don't tell anybody!


I don't know why they should care.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Syn said:


> If you drive full time - that bumper to bumper warranty will be gone after 8 months. True, Hyundai has 10 year or 100,000 miles engine and transmission warranty (so approximately 2 to 2.5 years for a full time Uber driver), but Hyundai doesn't make minivans.


Kia Sedona. Kia is owned by Hyundai.

Once the warranty is out, sell the car, or keep on driving.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Once the warranty is out, sell the car, or keep on driving.


Kias have notoriously low resale value. If he sold it after few years he would still owe so much more to the bank than the car is worth. Kias are also not extremely reliable in the long run so if he's driving full time and putting 60,000-80,000 miles per year, Sedona will break down much earlier than its paid off. So either way - he's screwed.
Whichever van he buys brand new it won't be under warranty for too long. Even Sedona and his 100,000 miles warranty will expire after few years tops.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Syn said:


> Not sure where you got 4 hours per day ... Do shopping once per week or every other week - I usually do it during football games (or during other sporting events) since driving is slow and stores are near empty. It takes maybe 2 hours per week (or every other weeks). It takes less than 30 minutes to prepare a cooked meal - if you make a larger one you don't even need to cook daily.
> 
> If you eat outside, you won't spent all that time driving. You will use gas driving to a restaurant, you will use time too driving to a restaurant and waiting for somebody else to cook you food ...


How healthy is it to eat food left in the fridge for a week ?

When I drive, 7 days out 7 days, at lunch time and dinner time I am 45 minutes away.

I rest my case.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> How healthy is it to eat food left in the fridge for a week ?


You think that food at the typical restaurant that costs you 3 times more money is fresher than that? LOL

I mean, its your life, do whatever makes you happy ... I just find it ironic that you feel that cooking food by yourself is waste of time, yet waiting for somebody else to cook your food at the restaurant is not ...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Make sure you have an exit strategy. Also, do you plan to give up dating for an entire year while you live in your van, down by the river?


Seems like I live in a different world than most people. Do most people really date EVERY year? It is so much work.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


We need location so we can understand this reasoning. Are you in a nice warm state?

If so you could easily get a trailer or mobile home
In a small little town.

Also you need to think about the future. If our jobs are taken by self driving cars in a few years how are you going to make the payments


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

Bonmot said:


> Seriously? Then maybe the rent payment isn't your biggest problem. If paying rent seems like a waste of money (which I agree it is) how much worse is it to spend more in a week eating out than you would for a month doing your own cooking?
> 
> These are red flag words.
> 
> ...


I agree with trying this out temporarily. I have lots of thoughts on this subject/post:
1. I want to mirror someone else's comment about how nice and helpful everyone is being to you. That's pretty much unheard of on here, especially for the length of this thread.
2. I am a 52/f and lived in my Camry (not by choice) while driving U/L for 9 mos in Texas (Nov-July). Not easy to stay cool/warm and phone charged. Also not easy to find a safe place. My windows were limo tinted, though, and I slept in a Walmart parking lot with lots of truckers and other car sleepers.
3. My son is well-educated and in his 20's and hates spending $$ on rent. Thinks it is ridiculous. I think you are too young to have really thought this out and are making this somewhat irrational/uninformed/untested decision on principle alone.
4. This is not practical for a life choice. If you're between places, found yourself suddenly kicked out of your apartment, leaving an abusive relationship, lost your job, etc., this is a plausible temporary "only option" solution.

I'm not being critical at all and having done this myself, the advice you've been given is good. But as a mother, I can hear my son making all of your points and wish you would try this for a week or so to try it out.

Good luck! I will be looking to see what you decided to do!



Trafficat said:


> Seems like I live in a different world than most people. Do most people really date EVERY year? It is so much work.


We must live in the same world. I haven't dated in 5 years and been divorced for 25. Life is too short!


----------



## Travis2288 (Nov 10, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> My biggest trouble is finding out where you can take a nap and not get bothered. Public property is increasingly hostile to car sleepers with anti-vagrancy laws. Even where there is no law against it, the police seem to mercilessly harass car sleepers... and a lot of corporations like Walmart that used to welcome it do not any more. There are some places that still allow it but it takes some trial and error and/or research to find out. Personally, I find I can be a little more invisible with a sedan than an SUV. But I know of a few places in my town, one public street, and two parking lots, where I can take a nap in my SUV without being bothered because these particular places are apparently a refuge for car sleepers and RVs
> 
> I've got a blanket and a sleeping bag in both cars, which is quite necessary on frigid Tahoe and Reno nights.
> 
> ...


Sleep in the waiting lot at the airport.


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> There is something to be said for the freedom of Uber and Lyft. Having no supervisor is a good thing, not a bad thing. As for Insurance, retirement, etc., it really just comes down to not enough money, period. If your job pays enough you don't need those things from the job because you can buy it for yourself.
> 
> I don't know why they should care.


I'm not sure that makes much sense. First, the supervisor quote was an attempt at explaining there is no room for growth in this industry. No pay raises, no promotions, only slowly dwindling pay until one day there is no more work because robot cars are doing the job. Second, I believe you may have missed the point about benefits as uber neither provides them or pays enough to buy them yourself. Uber works great as it was intended, a side hustle. Other than that you make barely minimum wage after expenses, let's be real here. Everyone says "oh, I make 20-25 an hour!" Then why are so many people protesting pay and trying to unionize? Because after gas, wear and tear on car, car payment, insurance you're not making much. Uber is indeed great for the flexibility but to become homeless so that you can live and work in your van? To me, that's ridiculous. And at 26, there are a ton more ways he can be utilizing his time to bring himself up out of poverty rather than resign himself to it.


----------



## Travis2288 (Nov 10, 2019)

Some ppl dont do well with being ordered around and some people dont get that there is no "right" way only preferences. I'm on the side of I like running my own life. I dont need someone to have all the power in my stability. How many times have you heard of someone dedicating their life to a company get canned. As for retirement look into what's called an IRA it's a 401k for 1099 employees. Also think about something like sales. I sale health insurance and real estate I have no college degree and I spent a total of two weeks and two day in classes to get these licenses. It's fairly inexpensive too. You get to control your hours and etc not to mention you can get health insurance through yourself and it's just as cheap as company insurance. The ok only difference is you will get paid three to four times as much as working for uber and the expenses will be much lower in gas and tolls etc.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Syn said:


> You think that food at the typical restaurant that costs you 3 times more money is fresher than that? LOL
> 
> I mean, its your life, do whatever makes you happy ... I just find it ironic that you feel that cooking food by yourself is waste of time, yet waiting for somebody else to cook your food at the restaurant is not ... :wink:


Waiting for 5 minutes vs 30 minutes cooking at home ? And 30 minutes driving home + 30 minutes driving back out twice a day vs driving 5 minutes to a local restaurant and move on with Ubering immediately after the meal ?

What are you talking about ?

Or in the case of Souplantation ( Sweet Tomatoes), all you can eat greens and soups freshly made daily, they guarantee the vegetables to be within 24 hours harvested to the table?



Travis2288 said:


> Some ppl dont do well with being ordered around and some people dont get that there is no "right" way only preferences. I'm on the side of I like running my own life. I dont need someone to have all the power in my stability. How many times have you heard of someone dedicating their life to a company get canned. As for retirement look into what's called an IRA it's a 401k for 1099 employees. Also think about something like sales. I sale health insurance and real estate I have no college degree and I spent a total of two weeks and two day in classes to get these licenses. It's fairly inexpensive too. You get to control your hours and etc not to mention you can get health insurance through yourself and it's just as cheap as company insurance. The ok only difference is you will get paid three to four times as much as working for uber and the expenses will be much lower in gas and tolls etc.


Selling health insurance and real estate, you don't get work all the time.

It's like driving Uber Black and wait for a ping all day long.

You probably get a deal once a month.

If it's that easy, everyone will be out selling health insurance and real estate instead of driving for Uber.


----------



## Travis2288 (Nov 10, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Waiting for 5 minutes vs 30 minutes cooking at home ? And 30 minutes driving home + 30 minutes driving back out twice a day vs driving 5 minutes to a local restaurant and move on with Ubering immediately after the meal ?
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> ...


Which is why uber is there on the back burner for slow weekends this is my point. Also one sale a month is at least 5000$ and alot less time consuming but I guarantee if you are putting 80 hrs in a week you are getting more than one sale a month. For the record the average home sales for 150000 to 300000 depending on where you live so an average sale will make between 7500-12000 and I know you're not making that with uber. But by all mean it's your life I was just trying to help.



UberLAguy said:


> Waiting for 5 minutes vs 30 minutes cooking at home ? And 30 minutes driving home + 30 minutes driving back out twice a day vs driving 5 minutes to a local restaurant and move on with Ubering immediately after the meal ?
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> ...


Also I'd like to note that by selling both health insurance and real estate you are expanding your market greatly so slow season in summer for health is busy season for real estate while busy season in winter for health insurance is slow for real estate. It's about how you play your hand dude to sat if it was that easy everyone would do it is ridiculous btw these days it seems everyone is trying to sale real estate and also if you think driving 80 hrs a week is easy maybe this is the job for you I never said anything in life was easy I'm just saying your wasting alot of hard work by putting 80 hrs in with uber a week. Do u want life to be easy?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Travis2288 said:


> Which is why uber is there on the back burner for slow weekends this is my point. Also one sale a month is at least 5000$ and alot less time consuming but I guarantee if you are putting 80 hrs in a week you are getting more than one sale a month. For the record the average home sales for 150000 to 300000 depending on where you live so an average sale will make between 7500-12000 and I know you're not making that with uber. But by all mean it's your life I was just trying to help.


I know a lot of people with real estate license who are not renewing their licenses, even in a hot market. Why? They can not make a sale for six months and they think it's not worth it, and too many real estate salesperson out there . As I said, if it takes two weeks for a license, everyone should have one. I know at least twenty people in my circle having this license. 19/20 brags about selling 100s a year . Then one day you see them quitting. :smiles:


----------



## Travis2288 (Nov 10, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I know a lot of people with real estate license who are not renewing their licenses, even in a hot market. Why? I can not make a sale for six months and they think it's not worth it, and too many real estate salesperson out there . As I said, if it takes two weeks for a license, everyone should have one. I know at least twenty people in my circle having this license. 19/20 brags about selling 100s a year . Then one day you see them quiting. :smiles:


For some it might take longer than two week but no longer than 4 months I just said I got mine in two weeks on an online course I'm not a super smart being either I'm just dedicated and it's like I said if someone wants to run their own life they have to have that drive to have other avenues for money during slow periods which goes back to my last post about slow times of the year and then there is uber on the side another thing I said is it's a preference if you like working for corporate than great it's your thing but many uber drivers do it for the freedom so I was just putting ideas that work for me in my life experiences for others to note if they want freedom but dont want to drive 80 hrs a week to make a decent living. So again I say there is no "right" way only preference. My preference is having several services available throughout the year and some ppl might not have thought about that may e one wouldn't know a slow period for one business is pickup period for another so this is informative stuff I'm giving to the ones that want to work for themselves and if that's not you than okay go work for corporate but I dont see y u get your rocks off by dogging ppl who like to have the freedom of working for themselves and pushing corporate on everyone the fact is it just doesn't work for some ppl and in fact my way might work alot better for some and considering this particular person said that he in fact doesn't like working for corporate makes me think he would lean towards more much way than yours so thanks for your input bud but I'm sorry to say you dont seem to get the point of what I'm saying and you have a one directional mindset


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Waiting for 5 minutes vs 30 minutes cooking at home ? And 30 minutes driving home + 30 minutes driving back out twice a day vs driving 5 minutes to a local restaurant and move on with Ubering immediately after the meal ?
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> Or in the case of Souplantation ( Sweet Tomatoes), all you can eat greens and soups freshly made daily, they guarantee the vegetables to be within 24 hours harvested to the table?


Why do you need to drive 30 min back and forth? Just cook meals the night before when you're home anyways & bring them with you the next day when you start driving


----------



## Travis2288 (Nov 10, 2019)

Syn said:


> Why do you need to drive 30 min back and forth? Just cook meals the night before when you're home anyways & bring them with you the next day when you start driving


This guy is just trolling everything he sees on here he has major negative vibes in everything he says or thinks


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Travis2288 said:


> This guy is just trolling everything he sees on here he has major negative vibes in everything he says or thinks


Are you talking about me ?

Am I not advocating this idea of what the op is proposing ?



Syn said:


> Why do you need to drive 30 min back and forth? Just cook meals the night before when you're home anyways & bring them with you the next day when you start driving


Sorry, I don't do this . I need a hot fresh meal. Yeah, 30 minutes of extra driving a day will suffice.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Uber pays more than other low paying jobs. And I go to a restaurant and owner is a friend. I get any kind of food for 10 bucks. The amount of time that I will be spending on cooking, I can make $50 in that time, so it is not worth it. Getting a van soon!!!!

Uber on

20,201 trips as of now.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello,
A dodge caravan or any minivan with middle and rear stow n go will be fine for this living.

A good sleeping bag. Potty incase of number 2 at night. You may end up just doing delivery rather than carry people. Well that's was what I was comfortable with. you will also need stealth window covers so noone sees inside when you are packed at Walmart at night to sleep.

There is a lot of info you can get on this subject. Please visit and join this group on facebook. (Living in a van)
You can also view how to videos on the group's youtube (living in a van) 
I chose the dodge minivan because of the stow and go capacity you can use to store some of your stuff.

A lot of folks are comfortably doing this &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; me too



Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


Hello,
A dodge caravan or any minivan with middle and rear stow n go will be fine for this living.

A good sleeping bag. Potty incase of number 2 at night. You may end up just doing delivery rather than carry people. Well that's was what I was comfortable with. you will also need stealth window covers so noone sees inside when you are packed at Walmart at night to sleep.

There is a lot of info you can get on this subject. Please visit and join this group on facebook. (Living in a van)
You can also view how to videos on the group's youtube (living in a van)
I chose the dodge minivan because of the stow and go capacity you can use to store some of your stuff.

A lot of folks are comfortably doing this &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; me too


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey thanks to all the positive and optimistic guys/gals. Appreciate it.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Take some time off throughout the week. An idea is to go to a multiplex movie theater. Go see a movie, time it right and when that movie ends, go to another movie in the same plex! lol Yes, you can make money driving instead of going to a movie, but I'm saying take some time off throughout the week to help clear your head and change environments every so often! Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> Take some time off throughout the week. An idea is to go to a multiplex movie theater. Go see a movie, time it right and when that movie ends, go to another movie in the same plex! lol Yes, you can make money driving instead of going to a movie, but I'm saying take some time off throughout the week to help clear your head and change environments every so often! Good luck! Keep us posted!


Yes I was going to mention Regal unlimited membership. Or AMC membership


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

We drivers will have some rough times ahead due to this Corona virus. I will go homeless in my Camry for a couple of months. My lease is ending on April 15th. I am preparing myself. I donated some of my clothes to homeless today. I didn't have much anyways.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Rather than settle for the sad homeless life of a full time Uber driver living in your car, you might as well take chances. 

Rob banks, supermarkets, and jewelry stores. With your Uber driving skills, you'll be able to make fast getaways. You'll score $1000s every week with very little effort. You'll be able to vacation in Europe and rob banks there too while on vacation. 

If you get caught, you go to prison but you'll receive free shelter, food, clothing, gym membership, and varied entertainment options. It's better than sleeping in your car.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I personally know someone who drives a very beautiful E class for Uber and he sleeps in the driver's seat every night. He has done it for 3-5 years. "just recline the seat" he said, and he has been talking me into doing the same. Of course he has gym membership, movie membership, a storage unit, and he eats out everyday.

He told me he now enjoys a lot of freedom. The main reason is that he does not want to have to go home every night. And that to him, is freedom. He drives until he drops. He rests and sleeps whenever, even during the day when he is tired. If he does not need to drive for money, he goes on vacation. Making 6-8 thousands a month allows him a great degree of financial freedom too. Because of little stress, he enjoys driving customers more than most drivers, his attitude shows and he gets tipped a lot.

He dates some beautiful girls and he does not tell them he is homeless. He always go to their place whenever possible. The freedom allows him to make extra money for the time he saved (vs having a roof over his head), so he can take his girlfriends out to better restaurants.

When he goes overseas for a month, he doesn't have to worry about paying mortgage or rent for the month he is away.

I keep thinking about buying a used Tesla Model X and do the same as he is doing. I do have a good gym membership. Very tempting I tell you.

That's why I know a lot about this, cause I have been doing my research too. And my good friend is a fine example.

Edit: He has in the trunk: 5 sets of clothes to change out daily. Disposable underwears that he wears for two days each.( It's about 12 dollars at Walmart for a bag that lasts him a month. ) He does laundry every month. Of course he has hygiene stuff like tooth brush, toothpaste, soap, shampoo, etc. all travel size. Electric shavers as well as some razors. Towel. And a Blanket, thin type. All of these are in backpacks.

He has carwash subscription so he does not need any cleaning products for the car. The car wash place is a chain that has several locations.


Small pillows for his back, neck, and his bottom. These pillows are always in his driver's seat.

And I think that's it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberdamsel said:


> Hello,
> A dodge caravan or any minivan with middle and rear stow n go will be fine for this living.
> 
> A good sleeping bag. Potty incase of number 2 at night. You may end up just doing delivery rather than carry people. Well that's was what I was comfortable with. you will also need stealth window covers so noone sees inside when you are packed at Walmart at night to sleep.
> ...


Always get Dodge vans checked out by a good mechanic. They have an engine problem with bearings IIRC. Costs couple thousand bux to fix.


----------



## Jimnmel (May 25, 2019)

Are you going to go out to eat twice a day every day? You are better off finding someone that is also looking to save on rent (should be plenty of those) and rent a room in a house or something with a kitchen.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Jimnmel said:


> Are you going to go out to eat twice a day every day? You are better off finding someone that is also looking to save on rent (should be plenty of those) and rent a room in a house or something with a kitchen.


Myself, I have a free room, but i am home every other night as I am beginning to practice having the freedom of not having to go home at the end of the day.

That room will be rented out for my extra income once I have the guts to take the leap into this homeless life. Haha.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Do you have any idea how much it hurts when every month I pay $1200 cash to my landlord? And that is before the tax. That could be equal to some of you guys' mortgage. Can you imagine how hard I have to work to earn that? It is not going towards a tax write off, and it is not going towards a mortgage. I am a poor guy, just think about it for a moment.
> My decision is final. Thanks again for all the helpful information. I will do my homework tonight. And before I make the purchase of the Van, I will go homeless for a week in my existing Camry. Who knows, maybe I will not need a Van.


If you're paying $1200 in rent for a 1BR apartment? Plus utilities of $100 or so? Then renting a room in your area I would guess should go for about $400 or so. And that rent usually covers everything - utilities, cable/internet, etc. Just something to think about. I guesstimate those #s based on where I live a 1BR apt is $2000, and rooms rent for around $600-$800.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I been doing this for 3 years and have saved about 30k and paid all my credit card off and all 3 of my car notes and built my credit to nearly 800...i say sleep at the air port uber lot if possible...get a gym membership and I'll say rent a climate controlled storage unit just so you can have a place to have some alone time....im very satisfied with how I'm living and one day soon I may buy a piece of land and build a tiny home on it....but I'll never give any bank promise of 1500 plus a month for a 30 years mortgage...but it's very hard to date while living like this...so sat some money aside for asian "massages" once or twice a month


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

@UberLAguy I don't get the disposable underwear thing. If he's doing laundry anyways why not wash the underwear and reuse as well?

Unless you're referring to adult diapers...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I personally know someone who drives a very beautiful E class for Uber and he sleeps in the driver's seat every night. He has done it for 3-5 years. "just recline the seat" he said, and he has been talking me into doing the same. Of course he has gym membership, movie membership, a storage unit, and he eats out everyday.
> 
> He told me he now enjoys a lot of freedom. The main reason is that he does not want to have to go home every night. And that to him, is freedom. He drives until he drops. He rests and sleeps whenever, even during the day when he is tired. If he does not need to drive for money, he goes on vacation. Making 6-8 thousands a month allows him a great degree of financial freedom too. Because of little stress, he enjoys driving customers more than most drivers, his attitude shows and he gets tipped a lot.
> 
> ...


I been doing this for 3 plus years...its a beautiful freedom...i fly to Miami and vacation..i have a 300 ft climate control storage unit set up like a living room...its a fun time sometimes...but to be honest at times it's depressing...my family don't know I live like this...they still think I have my big home with the picket fence....just shows how close we are...they haven't visited me in 10 years which is why I knew I could get away with living like this....the hardest part about this is if you catch a stomach virus....finding a "clean" bathroom once a day is a easy challenge but finding one 10x a day when your stomach is bubbling is a hard challenge

in


Sick Duck said:


> @UberLAguy I don't get the disposable underwear thing. If he's doing laundry anyways why not wash the underwear and reuse as well?
> 
> Unless you're referring to adult diapers...


i went commando since doing this


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Sick Duck said:


> @UberLAguy I don't get the disposable underwear thing. If he's doing laundry anyways why not wash the underwear and reuse as well?
> 
> Unless you're referring to adult diapers...


He said he doesn't like to keep dirty underwear in the backpacks, and the DISPOSABLEs are cheap enough, and they are comfortable. They are similar materials to the adult diapers, but it's more like an underwear. I am also guessing that sometimes he couldn't run fast enough to the restroom, haha.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I been doing this for 3 plus years...its a beautiful freedom...i fly to Miami and vacation..i have a 300 ft climate control storage unit set up like a living room...its a fun time sometimes...but to be honest at times it's depressing...my family don't know I live like this...they still think I have my big home with the picket fence....just shows how close we are...they haven't visited me in 10 years which is why I knew I could get away with living like this....the hardest part about this is if you catch a stomach virus....finding a "clean" bathroom once a day is a easy challenge but finding one 10x a day when your stomach is bubbling is a hard challenge
> 
> in
> i went commando since doing this


If you have problems with stomach, I guess you can just station in front of 24hr fitness and just go in and out. Take a break from driving.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> He said he doesn't like to keep dirty underwear in the backpacks, and the DISPOSABLEs are cheap enough, and they are comfortable. They are similar materials to the adult diapers, but it's more like an underwear. I am also guessing that sometimes he couldn't run fast enough to the restroom, haha.
> 
> 
> If you have problems with stomach, I guess you can just station in front of 24hr fitness and just go in and out. Take a break from driving.


It's not a current problem but a problem that will arise at some point



Bobbyk5487 said:


> It's not a current problem but a problem that will arise at some point


Yeah I posted up out side of planet fitness in those times


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I would move with the weather if possible to adjust my market. I don't know if it IS possible, but living in a car in Houston in winter would be fine. Summer is untenable. 85 at midnight and 99% humidity is not conducive to sleep. You'd have to run the car 24/7 to not be stinky and miserable. And of course in the north you have the opposite problem.

I would say if I were young and had no pets I could see doing it. But finding weather I could sleep in happily would be my biggest worry. 

I wouldn't buy a brand new vehicle though.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> I never do anything to get deactivated.


O.K., gonna stop reading this thread now.

But I have to comment on this statement. Countless drivers have been cut loose for NO good reason.

All it takes is a baseless complaint from a pax and you can be gone.

No justice, no union, no debate.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> Oh no, I am not in a hurry. I will keep looking. I am used to buying used cars. I was just giving an example. A used 2017 or 2018 will be fine too. I will keep looking.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


If you're trying to save money eating out all the time is a really bad idea no matter where you're living.

I take food with me if I'm driving, and my lunch at my regular job. It's rarely anything that needs to be microwaved. Crackers and cheese and a small yogurt and apple was yesterday's. Some days it's a sandwich and chips and fruit. Hummus and chips sometimes. I also take sliced up bell peppers/carrots/celery. Celery and apple slices with peanut butter works for me. Salad (put the dressing, croutons, added nuts etc in separate containers) is a staple. I have a bowl I mix it up in.

I make iced coffee myself and take it to work or to drive. I do have a cooler with the reusable "ice" packs. In winter I do take hot coffee in a thermos.

I'm not very social and I get constant requests interrupting me if I eat at my work so I usually go and sit in my car for lunch. Funny thing is now with coronavirus my job is recommending we don't use the cafeteria and only meet in small groups. Sometimes being antisocial is good.

I've really only been doing food delivery the last few months, so no one has been in my car much.

Where would you do dishes? Or will it be disposable? Or you will just eat out?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


I don't believe Uber will allow you to drive a van. You may want to check that out.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would move with the weather if possible to adjust my market. I don't know if it IS possible, but living in a car in Houston in winter would be fine. Summer is untenable. 85 at midnight and 99% humidity is not conducive to sleep. You'd have to run the car 24/7 to not be stinky and miserable. And of course in the north you have the opposite problem.
> 
> I would say if I were young and had no pets I could see doing it. But finding weather I could sleep in happily would be my biggest worry.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a brand new vehicle though.


Get your car tinted well to block the Sun out during the day. Get an EV, then at night just charge the car at the EV station and run the the AC at the same time . (Ok I am just kidding here, but if you can do it with an EV, that is great.)


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you're trying to save money eating out all the time is a really bad idea no matter where you're living.
> 
> I take food with me if I'm driving, and my lunch at my regular job. It's rarely anything that needs to be microwaved. Crackers and cheese and a small yogurt and apple was yesterday's. Some days it's a sandwich and chips and fruit. Hummus and chips sometimes. I also take sliced up bell peppers/carrots/celery. Celery and apple slices with peanut butter works for me. Salad (put the dressing, croutons, added nuts etc in separate containers) is a staple. I have a bowl I mix it up in.
> 
> ...


This here will cook and heat your food...you can cook a entire chicken with this thing...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you're trying to save money eating out all the time is a really bad idea no matter where you're living.
> 
> I take food with me if I'm driving, and my lunch at my regular job. It's rarely anything that needs to be microwaved. Crackers and cheese and a small yogurt and apple was yesterday's. Some days it's a sandwich and chips and fruit. Hummus and chips sometimes. I also take sliced up bell peppers/carrots/celery. Celery and apple slices with peanut butter works for me. Salad (put the dressing, croutons, added nuts etc in separate containers) is a staple. I have a bowl I mix it up in.
> 
> ...


I've been giving this some thought for quite a while. Not so much for living as much as for traveling.

A Prius is perfect for sleeping in bad weather because you could turn on either the heater or AC and the car would turn on by itself as needed throughout the night.

Whichever vehicle is used, a carbon monoxide detector should immediately be bought and installed inside the vehicle.

I've read many stories of people dying because of carbon monoxide from the tailpipe.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I don’t know how anyone talking about living in their car can seriously discuss deactivation as a mere hypothetical. Even temporary deactivation is a near-certainty. One car wreck and you are temporarily done with Uber (and without a “home” for weeks). One bad passenger and you are crippled financially with no immediate alternatives.

Any money saved by not having to pay rent or a mortgage can be wiped out instantly by a personal disaster.

And driving to pay an expensive car loan enslaves you to the gig companies. Some of these issues apply to capitalism in general as a working class laborer, but these problems are exacerbated by not having a home.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Just a thought. But if you're insisting on ditching a regular home. Then how about a small towable RV instead. That would at least give space to cook, store things out of your car, a better sleep, bathroom, etc.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't know how anyone talking about living in their car can seriously discuss deactivation as a mere hypothetical. Even temporary deactivation is a near-certainty. One car wreck and you are temporarily done with Uber (and without a "home" for weeks). One bad passenger and you are crippled financially with no immediate alternatives.
> 
> Any money saved by not having to pay rent or a mortgage can be wiped out instantly by a personal disaster.
> 
> And driving to pay an expensive car loan enslaves you to the gig companies. Some of these issues apply to capitalism in general as a working class laborer, but these problems are exacerbated by not having a home.


You got it backward. If you save money, not having a monthly payment could help you to survive in the long run. If deactivated, you still have Lyft, Postmates, GrubHub, DoorDash, InstaCart, Amazon Flex, etc.

But you are right about the car wreck.

So having a good full coverage insurance is important. Very important.

Having substantial saving is also important.

Perhaps a backup plan in the case of a car wreck ?



Elland Rd said:


> Just a thought. But if you're insisting on ditching a regular home. Then how about a small towable RV instead. That would at least give space to cook, store things out of your car, a better sleep, bathroom, etc.


He abandon his room of $1200/month to have freedom then take on more burden of a RV ?

I think a storage unit is good enough. And we discussed enough here about cooking.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> You got it backward. If you save money, not having a monthly payment could help you to survive in the long run. If deactivated, you still have Lyft, Postmates, GrubHub, DoorDash, InstaCart, Amazon Flex, etc.
> 
> But you are right about the car wreck.
> 
> ...


Substantial savings is something we can agree on. It helps with all problems that can be solved with cash payments.

It's not that living in a car is the worst thing in the world. I am getting outfitted for car camping (for vacationing, not for life). It's that the negatives outweigh the positives for almost everyone. You can show me one person it works well enough for and I can show you thousands who would be driven to despair if they had to do it for any length of time.

It also makes building a family or certain kinds of close relationships nearly impossible, and virtually opts you out of a lot of things people like to do. The dating example earlier mentioned some guy who had to lie about his homelessness to impress women, and talk them into sleeping elsewhere. You _can_ do that, but few people would choose that over the alternative, especially long-term.

I don't think there should be any shame in voluntary homelessness, but I do question the values and decision-making processes of anyone who becomes voluntarily homeless. I watched an Uber driver do this on YouTube and it ruined him. It is not a recipe for happiness for most people. I want to see people thriving, not merely surviving. Permanent shelter and access to communities are necessary components of thriving.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> He abandon his room of $1200/month to have freedom then take on more burden of a RV ?
> 
> I think a storage unit is good enough. And we discussed enough here about cooking.


I was thinking an RV would be a one off cost, as opposed to rent. (Although I've never owned one).

TBH I'm not recommending anything, as I don't know his situation well enough.

If it were me though, I'd consider moving to an area that isn't $1200 A month long before considering anything else.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Anyone considering this should definitely not underestimate the consequences of being in an accident. I was rear ended by a drunk driver November 15th last year. Even though the other guy was at fault and he had insurance THEY STILL HAVE NOT COMPLETED REPAIRS TO MY CAR. It been almost 6 months and the car is still at the shop. Imagine if that was my home and I had no home for 6 months and counting?????


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> But you are right about the car wreck.
> 
> So having a good full coverage insurance is important.


Or have enough money in the bank to buy a car. Plenty of Uber qualified used cars can be had under $5K. My XL car cost me $10K.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> Anyone considering this should definitely not underestimate the consequences of being in an accident. I was rear ended by a drunk driver November 15th last year. Even though the other guy was at fault and he had insurance THEY STILL HAVE NOT COMPLETED REPAIRS TO MY CAR. It been almost 6 months and the car is still at the shop. Imagine if that was my home and I had no home for 6 months and counting?????


This is an important point. The chance of a permanent home becoming unlivable exists, but is remote compared to the chance of a car being driven 200+ miles per day commercially getting crashed into. The chance of it needing to be repaired overnight or for days at a time _at some point_ is pretty likely, as well.

Living out of one's car generally precludes having a backup car, which a lot of people have or could have if they own or rent a residence with parking. Having a backup car seems pretty useful if you pay your bills exclusively with your time and a car doing gig driving work.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't know how anyone talking about living in their car can seriously discuss deactivation as a mere hypothetical. Even temporary deactivation is a near-certainty. One car wreck and you are temporarily done with Uber (and without a "home" for weeks). One bad passenger and you are crippled financially with no immediate alternatives.
> 
> Any money saved by not having to pay rent or a mortgage can be wiped out instantly by a personal disaster.
> 
> And driving to pay an expensive car loan enslaves you to the gig companies. Some of these issues apply to capitalism in general as a working class laborer, but these problems are exacerbated by not having a home.


You are very doom and gloom....you don't automatically lose your car because uber deactivate you...you simply get another job...



waldowainthrop said:


> This is an important point. The chance of a permanent home becoming unlivable exists, but is remote compared to the chance of a car being driven 200+ miles per day commercially getting crashed into. The chance of it needing to be repaired overnight or for days at a time _at some point_ is pretty likely, as well.
> 
> Living out of one's car generally precludes having a backup car, which a lot of people have or could have if they own or rent a residence with parking. Having a backup car seems pretty useful if you pay your bills exclusively with your time and a car doing gig driving work.


Yeah I have 3 cars actually...one is down now I simply hopped into the other one...i have had my cars parked at the same hotel parking lot for years undetected...i simply move them around every few weeks


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You are very doom and gloom....you don't automatically lose your car because uber deactivate you...you simply get another job...


Advocating for people living in a home rather than a car isn't really "doom and gloom". What you call pessimism, I call pragmatism.

The scenario outlined in this thread is doing 100% car-based gig work while living out of the same _single_ car. You know Uber deactivates you indefinitely while your car is reported as damaged? So no car, no home, no car-based gig until you replace the car. The options left are living on the street (☠) or out of a hotel (&#128176 while all of the car-based gigs are temporarily impossible, so no income either. I wouldn't want to set myself up for failure like that.

There are better arguments for living out of a car doing laptop-based contract knowledge work than doing car-based gig work.

Maybe if you have more than one car, you can save money on home rent, but a lot of that savings would have to go into contingency planning for a lot of people. Also, registering and insuring multiple cars isn't cheap. If someone wants to be frugal, there are easier ways to do it than living precariously. Like: living with multiple people, making your own food, having a job or business with lower overhead, moving somewhere cheaper, getting sent to prison.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Advocating for people living in a home rather than a car isn't really "doom and gloom". What you call pessimism, I call pragmatism.
> 
> The scenario outlined in this thread is doing 100% car-based gig work while living out of the same _single_ car. You know Uber deactivates you indefinitely while your car is reported as damaged? So no car, no home, no car-based gig until you replace the car. The options left are living on the street (☠) or out of a hotel (&#128176 while all of the car-based gigs are temporarily impossible, so no income either. I wouldn't want to set myself up for failure like that.
> 
> There are better arguments for living out of a car doing laptop-based contract knowledge work than doing car-based gig work.


A house is over rated and grossly over priced...especially if you have no kids...a car better shelter than A lot of people have across the world...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> A house is over rated and *grossly over priced*...especially if you have no kids...a car better shelter than A lot of people have across the world...


It depends where you live. I don't think houses are over-priced if you live in a place where the appreciation over time will lead to a net increase in wealth.

The problem is gross generalizations that involve the word "all" (or have it implied). Most people who live out of a car will suffer from it long-term compared to the alternatives (even if it works well enough for you). Many people (but not all) who own a home will do better financially than if they had rented instead. If you look at the significant wealth in this country, you will find it concentrated in the hands of people who can afford appreciating investments like homes and sustainable businesses. I actually wish it weren't this way, but it is.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I am guessing you are at least 50? Because that sounds like the sort of thing my parents and teachers used to say. That's old generation thinking IMO.
> 
> I got my BS in Mechanical Engineering at 22. I got my Masters at around 27. Currently I'm 30, and I drive for Uber for a living. I personally feel having a degree listed on my resume is a bad thing for lower end jobs, and best to omit from the resume unless you are applying for something in the same field. But I find that Uber is at least on par with most of the lower end jobs also. Getting a high end bay area tech job after getting a degree, I'll grant, is more likely than becoming a professional athlete after playing college sports. But I personally would never recommend any person waste any money on a degree in the hopes of getting a high paying job because it is a gamble.
> 
> ...


 I'm 54 and I have a degree. If I'd known 30 years ago what I know now I'd be an electrician.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> It depends where you live. I don't think houses are over-priced if you live in a place where the appreciation over time will lead to a net increase in wealth.
> 
> The problem is gross generalizations that involve the word "all" (or have it implied). Most people who live out of a car will suffer from it long-term compared to the alternatives (even if it works well enough for you). Many people (but not all) who own a home will do better financially than if they had rented instead. If you look at the significant wealth in this country, you will find it concentrated in the hands of people who can afford appreciating investments like homes and sustainable businesses. I actually wish it weren't this way, but it is.


Economically, the car is still better than renting. You don't gain appreciating investments by renting. Renting is burning money for good for a place to stay. You need a car anyway to drive for this gig. It doesn't cost any more to live in it than it does to drive in it. The only good economic arguments I see for renting in this thread is eating out vs home-cooking. But I don't necessarily see eating at restaurants as 100% necessary if you live in your car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Really, cuz my kid graduates in Aerospace Engineering in May and just took a job in Dallas making 150k plus benefits... Those 5yrs were such a waste.... Ohhhh and no debt cuz he had full ride academic scholarships...because he was raised to succeed.
> 
> Poor choices equal poor results..... It's definitely not the fault of the industry...


I know someone who won over $1 million in a lottery. Doesn't mean buying lottery tickets is a good investment.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Car is still better than renting. You don't gain appreciating investments by renting. Renting is burning money for good for a place to stay. You need a car anyway to drive for this gig. It doesn't cost any more to live in it than it does to drive in it. The only good economic arguments I see for renting in this thread is eating out vs home-cooking. But I don't necessarily see eating at restaurants as 100% necessary if you live in your car.


Yeah, you can cook for yourself if you camp from a car, as long as you are resourceful. A portable gas stove only costs $60-120.

But you are leaving out all of the other negative consequences of not having a proper home, maybe because you value these consequences less? I know for me personally, I am physically and mentally up for living out of a car, but as far as my lifestyle (giving up my dog, partner, valuable possessions which wouldn't survive the transition?), I would be emotionally and financially destroyed. I would personally have to be on the brink of suicide to choose to live in a car, and even then it would only "save" me a few hundred dollars a month at most. This would hold for a lot of people. I'm nearly 100% bought into living with a roof over my head, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Economically, the car is still better than renting. You don't gain appreciating investments by renting. Renting is burning money for good for a place to stay. You need a car anyway to drive for this gig. It doesn't cost any more to live in it than it does to drive in it. The only good economic arguments I see for renting in this thread is eating out vs home-cooking. But I don't necessarily see eating at restaurants as 100% necessary if you live in your car.


I have a product called a road pro stove...i can cook home cooked meals from my car and warm it back up...i keep a small cooler to store my food....i rigged my road pro up to run directly to the battery because it may be too much to plug into a small cars cigarett lighter....im thinking of mass producing my modified version and resale them


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> It depends where you live. I don't think houses are over-priced if you live in a place where the appreciation over time will lead to a net increase in wealth.
> 
> The problem is gross generalizations that involve the word "all" (or have it implied). Most people who live out of a car will suffer from it long-term compared to the alternatives (even if it works well enough for you). Many people (but not all) who own a home will do better financially than if they had rented instead. If you look at the significant wealth in this country, you will find it concentrated in the hands of people who can afford appreciating investments like homes and sustainable businesses. I actually wish it weren't this way, but it is.


I have a college friend who bought homes before the previous real estate crash, and pretty much lost everything, many years of his working life went caput. It's going to happen again soon or later.

People who owns home and not greedy are doing well right, most of them are couples, with kids, they have no life except working their butts off and take care of the kids whenever they could.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I have a college friends who bought homes before the previous real estate crash, and pretty much lost everything, many years of his working life went caput. It's going to happen again soon or later.
> 
> People who owns home and not greedy are doing well right, most of them are couples, with kids, they have no life except working their butts off and take care of the kids whenever they could.


Couples without kids in the same circumstances can do even better, I believe. The grind you are talking about is intrinsic to all working class people in a capitalist society. Even doctors and lawyers are working class if they live according to their next paychecks. Almost all of us in this society are working class.

I am not a real estate booster. Anyone can fail
miserably by buying the wrong home. But when I look at _successful_ older folks, many of them bought into the home thing at one point and benefitted beyond all reason. For all the people who got chewed up by recessions, there are many examples of others who invested wisely in the long-term.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Economically, the car is still better than renting. You don't gain appreciating investments by renting. Renting is burning money for good for a place to stay. You need a car anyway to drive for this gig. It doesn't cost any more to live in it than it does to drive in it. The only good economic arguments I see for renting in this thread is eating out vs home-cooking. But I don't necessarily see eating at restaurants as 100% necessary if you live in your car.


It's nicer to eat out and not having to carry stuff in the trunk that would raise suspicion when your passengers need trunk space for luggages.

I keep reading people talk about rent a room so you can have a kitchen. For full time driver, you don't want to be disrrupted to have to go home every night. Trust me. The time you save is so worth it, believe me. That extra income pays for a nice meal at the restaurant.



waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, you can cook for yourself if you camp from a car, as long as you are resourceful. A portable gas stove only costs $60-120.
> 
> But you are leaving out all of the other negative consequences of not having a proper home, maybe because you value these consequences less? I know for me personally, I am physically and mentally up for living out of a car, but as far as my lifestyle (giving up my dog, partner, valuable possessions which wouldn't survive the transition?), I would be emotionally and financially destroyed. I would personally have to be on the brink of suicide to choose to live in a car, and even then it would only "save" me a few hundred dollars a month at most. This would hold for a lot of people. I'm nearly 100% bought into living with a roof over my head, and I'm fine with that.


The concept of having a home is getting more and more obsolete, from a different angle.



waldowainthrop said:


> Couples without kids in the same circumstances can do even better, I believe. The grind you are talking about is intrinsic to all working class people in a capitalist society. Even doctors and lawyers are working class if they live according to their next paychecks. Almost all of us in this society are working class.
> 
> I am not a real estate booster. Anyone can fail
> miserably by buying the wrong home. But when I look at _successful_ older folks, many of them bought into the home thing at one point and benefitted beyond all reason. For all the people who got chewed up by recessions, there are many examples of others who invested wisely in the long-term.


Sure, if you can become a doctor, lawyer, engineer, whatever, by all means buy a home.

But if you choose driving Uber as your career, living without a home isn't so bad.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> It's nicer to eat out and not having to carry stuff in the trunk that would raise suspicion when your passengers need trunk space for luggages.
> 
> I keep reading people talk about rent a room so you can have a kitchen. For full time driver, you don't want to be disrrupted to have to go home every night. Trust me. The time you save is so worth it, believe me. That extra income pays for a nice meal at the restaurant.
> 
> ...


Road pro stove is the answer...i cook entire chickens in this thing and heat water to wash my face


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Road pro stove is the answer...i cook entire chickens in this thing and heat water to wash my face


Can you just buy a chicken at Costco or Walmart for $5? How much could we save cooking it ourselves ? I would need to go to 24 hour Fitness to wash myself, and they are all over, if I choose this life style.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Road pro stove is the answer...i cook entire chickens in this thing and heat water to wash my face


Can you boil noodes/rice in that thing?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Can you just buy a chicken at Costco or Walmart for $5? How much could we save cooking it ourselves ? I would need to go to 24 hour Fitness to wash myself, and they are all over, if I choose this life style.


Those pre cooked chickens are ok but they have a ton of salt and other crap added to them...it got to the point I would lose all my energy after eating them....but I don't have that problem when I cook my own meat....energy level and health is the most important part of this gig



Trafficat said:


> Can you boil noodes/rice in that thing?


It'll cook anything...its a warmer a steamer and a boiler...i cook whole pototas and whole chickens... It's only $30 but that version don't work well in small car...i modify them to hook directly to your battery and they work perfect...itll cook a chicken or steak in about 45 mins to a hour



Trafficat said:


> Can you boil noodes/rice in that thing?


I'm actually cooking some rice and warming some chicken and egg whites right now


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Those pre cooked chickens are ok but they have a ton of salt and other crap added to them...it got to the point I would lose all my energy after eating them....but I don't have that problem when I cook my own meat....energy level and health is the most important part of this gig
> 
> 
> It'll cook anything...its a warmer a steamer and a boiler...i cook whole pototas and whole chickens... It's only $30 but that version don't work well in small car...i modify them to hook directly to your battery and they work perfect...itll cook a chicken or steak in about 45 mins to a hour
> ...


I like what you said about energy level. I noticed that after a meal at a restaurant that get really sleepy. And I think is partly because my sugar level test it's at borderline for diabetes so I consider myself having diabetes, and I am taking metformin right now. But this sleepiness after a meal is really bothersome. Could also be because I don't have enough sleep, maybe.

But again if it takes 45 minutes to an hour to cook something then I don't think it is something that I want to explore.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> I like what you said about energy level. I noticed that after a meal at a restaurant that get really sleepy. And I think is partly because my sugar level test it's at borderline for diabetes so I consider myself having diabetes, and I am taking metformin right now. But this sleepiness after a meal is really bothersome. Could also be because I don't have enough sleep, maybe.


Restaurants often use unhealthy partially hydrogenated oils in their cooking. Super hard to digest.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Restaurants often use unhealthy partially hydrogenated oils in their cooking. Super hard to digest.


Even if I eat at the healthy Souplantation, a buffet with a lot of raw green veggies and soup, I get sleepy. The 45 minutes to cook something I would rather use it to eat while reading on the phone.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I like what you said about energy level. I noticed that after a meal at a restaurant that get really sleepy. And I think is partly because my sugar level test it's at borderline for diabetes so I consider myself having diabetes, and I am taking metformin right now. But this sleepiness after a meal is really bothersome. Could also be because I don't have enough sleep, maybe.
> 
> But again if it takes 45 minutes to an hour to cook something then I don't think it is something that I want to explore.


Process foods are actually full of known poison...that causes everything from diabetes to cancer...most things you eat from a restaurant is processed...after 2 years of eating restaurant food I was 50 pounds heavier and would go into almost a coma after ever meal...it was really affecting my bottom line...now that I cook my own food im energetic until 1 or 2 am....and how long does it take to cook any meal 45 mins sounds reasonable to me



UberLAguy said:


> Even if I eat at the healthy Souplantation, a buffet with a lot of raw green veggies and soup, I get sleepy. The 45 minutes to cook something I would rather use it to eat while reading on the phone.


You really over thinking it...a pack of leg quarters take 45 min...but you buy that on Monday and can eat on it threw at least Wednesday....warming it up with some pre cooked rice is only 10 mins....so it's not like everyday you have to wait 45 mins to eat...i just sat time aside or I put it on before I sleep....nowadays I sat the box out side beside my car to keep the smell out...but it's nothing complicated about it...unless you make it complicated...you can also make your own tea and coffee with this


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

mbd said:


> PO Box will cost close to 100/ year.
> You can forward your mail for free to anybody's address for 1 year. No cost.&#128521;
> My friend just went to work in another Continent for few months... I get his mail &#128513;
> Sorting machine automatically sticks the forwarding address, when it reads his name and old address.
> Just go to the post office and fill out a form &#128077;


You can go to your local post office, tell them your homeless , and they'll collect your mail. your address will be 
GENERAL DELIVERY 
YOUR CITY, STATE &ZIP


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Tismi said:


> You can go to your local post office, tell them your homeless , and they'll collect your mail. your address will be
> GENERAL DELIVERY
> YOUR CITY, STATE &ZIP


Will Uber accept that ?

$100 for all the convenience is cheap


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tismi said:


> You can go to your local post office, tell them your homeless , and they'll collect your mail. your address will be
> GENERAL DELIVERY
> YOUR CITY, STATE &ZIP


Trump making it illegal to be homeless


----------



## Yussif bm (Mar 12, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


Great thought,but I think you can find any other way to deal with this issue.
One, not save, parking lot, not conviniace

No


UberLAguy said:


> Will Uber accept that ?
> 
> $100 for all the convenience is cheap


Way


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Business has been very slow, and it will get even worse in the next weeks or months. Paying $1,300 rent is suicidal for me. I am holding on to my $21,000 savings and paid off Camry.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Business has been very slow, and it will get even worse in the next weeks or months. Paying $1,300 rent is suicidal for me. I am holding on to my $21,000 savings and paid off Camry.


Corona will kill uber


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Try not to invite people to your home, once you have completed the ride. Buy deodorant that you wear daily!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...



*Work out daily. Get a gym membership ASAP. *You're going to need it to maintain your personal health (from sitting 10+ hrs daily) and especially your personal hygiene. Also next to fast food restaurants, a gym membership also serves as a guaranteed toilet/restroom (assuming you're within its vicinity during the work day).
*Make a point of doing frequent stretching exercises from standing positions throughout the day. i.e. make a point of getting out of your vehicle to do brief stretches. This will let your muscular skeletal system maintain your full range of motion. * Sitting for extended periods shortens your leg/thigh muscles and reduces their full range of motion. So you might find you have difficulties squatting or even kneeling after weeks of extended sitting and not stretching. Frequent stretching standing up will also minimize pain to the muscles in your lower back and posterior from sitting motionless for long hours. So try taking a brief 5 min break after every 45 min or so to stretch.
Consider buying one of those special seat cushions that will alleviate the load impact on your lower posterior region. After extended periods of sitting, your buttock muscles will atrophy. Removing the effectiveness of ability to cushion the pressure your posterior gets from the seat. After 10hr shift, you probably already know the seat can become extremely unforgiving.
*Eat healthy foods. *Buy sandwich bags and put healthy snacks like fruit, nuts, veggies etc in them. Create your own healthy trail mix snack from fruits, veggies, corn flakes etc. Place these snack bags within easy reach so you can maintain your blood sugar levels between pings and rides.
*Stay hydrated*. Drink at least 2L water a day and possibly more if in a hot climate.
Avoid eating on a daily basis at McDs and other fast food joints. For the obvious reason you should be doing #4 if not doing #2 above. You're *NOT* a construction worker, or working a physically strenuous job which burns more than 50% of the average calories an adult should burn daily. So those fatty calories WILL add to your BMI, pot belly/love handles. And this extra weight in turn places additional weight on your lower back/posterior region. Which can lead to a host of problems like hemorrhoids, ulcers etc. And that's before you factor in potential mental/emotional stress issues (like worrying about pax ratings, potential deactivation etc). All of which could end up adversely impact your health in a psychosomatic way (i.e. high blood pressure etc). 
Buy a sleeping bag and a foldable/collapsible tent. If you can find an open park area which allows overnight squatting/camping (like is permitted within urban zoning limits by a city like San Francisco), a tent would be the best way to fully stretch out
*Be sure to sleep on your stomach and NOT your back.* Sleeping on your back will maintain a (reduced) constant pressure on your lower back and posterior. Just like these regions of your anatomy were in constant contact the last 10+hr of your shift
Get a PO box so you can still have access to snail mail. However note that things like job applications (and corresponding job offers) may require a working resident address. So the easiest thing in resolving this, is being eligible to have access to a homeless shelter. Which DOES have a physical address where you could receive mail. But the key is having an eligible status so you can apply to get on the waiting list. Then if accepted, you would have an alternate bed/place to sleep besides your car. And a valid residential mailing address instead of an anonymous PO box one.
Depending on the state you're in, find out if you can apply for free housing and/or emergency housing benefits as a homeless transient (the way you can in California). If emergency housing is available (which would place you in a shelter within a very short period of time) you may have to show/prove you are forced to sleep outside in the elements/in an un-sheltered status for a certain amount of time (e.g. 2 days or more) to be eligible. Regular homeless housing is also a waiting list that would likely take longer. HOWEVER, while waiting, the negative impact of being homeless on the street would be reduced if you're living in your vehicle during this time.

IMO doing #1, 2, 4 and 5 on a daily basis will go a LONG way to maintaining your physical and mental health. But this lifestyle is an unsafe and unsustainable one. So I really hope you're working on an exit strategy given your commitment to this radical lifestyle change. *Because seriously, if you're making a commitment to living out of your RENTED vehicle, you may as well take a career change and become a truck driver. * At least you would have a guaranteed safe place to sleep (i.e. in your truck's cab). Also your employer i.e. truck company would pay all expenses for things like:

your job training and DMV class A licensing (unlike Uber which should really be training their drivers for class B licensing).
staying in a motel/hotel while training. And while you're waiting for practical OJIT with an experienced driver on the road before they let you drive solo.
guaranteeing you have a safe place to cook food, connect electronics like cell phones, laptops etc. by default of living inside your cab
your guaranteed weekly paycheck (with no fear of unfair attached strings like deactivation). Which is enough to allow you to sleep in a decent hotel/motel if you wanted.
additional perks like an allowance to shower at places like truck stops while on the road etc.
pet policy. Heck some trucking companies even allow their drivers to keep a small pet as big as a dog. Because they're progressive enough to realize their employees (that's right their EMPLOYEES and not ICs) perform better when their emotional health needs are met. Something Uber and Lyft allow for their pax but not ICs.
Also know there have been forum members who've gone the truck driver route (see the Quit forum) and are very happy with their job choice. Whatever you do in going this route, please consider a genuine exit strategy that will provide you with valid employment for the future. Lving as a homeless transient is one step above residency as a homeless vagrant on the street. Good luck.


----------



## jarno6006 (Apr 15, 2019)

Crazy idea here, but how about just get a job.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

jarno6006 said:


> Crazy idea here, but how about just get a job.


To get laid off the next day due to Corona virus?


----------



## grayrider (Oct 9, 2017)

Seriously, just go get a real job. I can’t believe you would give up your place to live in order to drive for Uber.....I mean come on it’s a pathetic company run by a bunch of pathetic billionaires that don’t give a rats ass about you.....Not to mention a $600 car payment? are you out of your ****ing mind??? I’ve been all over the pay scale in corporate America and I’ve never had a $600 car payment! 

you’re setting your self up for a trip down a very dark path and I would do everything in my power to avoid that.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Get a gym membership for showers and a locker. You can get a P.O. Box for your mail.


It will be difficult to establish a *residence* without a bona fide residence. I think South Dakota & Texas are quite liberal with this, although you have to spend at least 1 day a year there.

The gym membership is a great idea to take a shower and a dump.



Pax_Buster said:


> It will cost me less than my rent. I am being logical.


If you're a high cost area like in CA, then yes, it could make sense. I would still get a real home somewhere - it could be several hours away from where you hustle - as a place to go to feel normal, as well as give you the permanent residential address. etc. I myself live in a (renovated old) house that cost me only $40K. If I were hustling in New Orleans (my car is too old, LOL), I might consider sleeping in my car rather than commute to my home out in the sticks.



Pax_Buster said:


> I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy.


I'm of the era where a lot of the cool guys drove a van.
https://weredogpeople.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/rockingvan.png


Jon77 said:


> If I found myself ever in that position again I would sooner move to a state with a lower cost of living where you can rent an apartment for much cheaper.


DING, DING! We have a winner!



XLnoGas said:


> Where you going to pee or poo in the middle of the night?
> What do you plan on eating?


One good meal a day at a cafeteria will be sufficient.

#1 is easy - a pint-sized plastic bottle is easy (if you're a man; I can't fathom a single woman doing this, so I'll go with this presumption) - I've done it a few times myself.  #2 is a lot trickier. 



Bonmot said:


> When I tried to register to vote using the post office address, they flagged it as incorrect. I guess they suspected I didn't live in a 6"x8" room. My solution was to register to vote as a homeless person. In my state that means they make up a fictitious address and assign it to the person. It's stupid but it works, and like I said, everything else was fine with the post office address.


Yes, legally speaking, a homeless person can register to vote as some place on the street. I myself became homeless from Hurricane Katrina, and had purchased an empty lot (that I was to put a new house on, but the Great Recession got in the way ), and after I sold my destroyed home to the state, I used the address of what my new home would have been as my official residential address - just like President Bush The Elder had done.



Cdub2k said:


> I really hope it works out for you. I pay $1408 for a 3 Bedroom 3 Bathroom apartment in the suburbs of New Orleans and my wife and I split the cost. I hear you guys in Cali is paying 2K-3K a month for 1 Bedroom 1 bathroom apartments. I'm just saying man there are other places in the country that isn't like that.
> Put the money you save during this experiment into an account and move or at least get a roommate and split the cost with someone.


If you're on the Northshore, you should look into renting in Bogalusa. You won't believe how cheap it is to rent there. That said, the paper mill has a stench to it.   



Trafficat said:


> Any field of study that new graduates are in high demand for today, won't likely be in high demand when you graduate. And half of the supposedly high demand fields, like engineering, are not really in such high demand. Companies report to the government an absence of qualified workers so they can bring in people they know overseas on a Visa. They do not seek fresh college grads, but they want a guy with 10 years of experience in some very specific thing... you know, the exact set of experience that their guy in Asia has.


I have a master's degree from Georgia Tech - and eventually I became hopelessly unemployable in the career based on that degree.



Trafficat said:


> I got my BS in Mechanical Engineering at 22. I got my Masters at around 27. Currently I'm 30, and I drive for Uber for a living.


Wow, I was able to use my Mech Eng degree up until almost age 40 before it became obsolete for me.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Nope you can't get a USPS post office box without an address. Seems weird but it's the truth. Go to UPS you can get a real street address post office box there it's not cheap.


I can attest to this during my Hurricane Katrina diaspora days - although I think that being a victim of that disaster helped me convince higher ups at the USPS to let me slide.



nj9000 said:


> Working 50+ hours for the first time, I stopped cooking for myself. $10/meal out, 3x a day, 30 days in a month is like $900/mo.


I eat a lot at a local "family" Mexican restaurant where I get a big carnitas burrito that is about 1-1/2 worth of a good meal for only $8.32. All I need is that once a day, with various cheap stuff like cereal, etc. on the side. What would it cost for me to cook that myself? $5? Oh boy, I'd be saving $3.32 a day! That wouldn't even cover my beer budget of $150/mo.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Isn't it wild that once something is on water it is all "ok" hahaha..reminds me of a story I heard I think it was in Illinois...you were not allowed to gamble unless it was a boat on water, so these guys made a pond and put a boat on it lol! Can't remember the story..sorry not to detail thread. But yeah if it's a house on water it's all magically taken care of in peoples eyes and no longer homeless, you are a rich retiree type enjoying life lol


Mississippi & Louisiana are like this too (except for the big casino in downtown New Orleans). It makes a certain bit of sense in that it's very easy to have a de facto strict zoning rule this way. I remember one company was looking to put his casino on a bayou that was so small that the barge would have to be assembled from 5 pieces to fit it through the narrow part of the bayou (it would have sat in a wide part on the bayou) right there on site. Two pieces had made it there by the time the market conditions had changed and the company pulled out, leaving this rusting husk for a while.



Phila-mena said:


> Airbnb makes a markup on the rent! As a landlord who used Airbnb I know. I would charge Airbnb $1400 for a room but a person direct from Craigslist would be $700 a month including utilities. I personally hate Airbnb because they're a company that profits from people's desperate need for housing.


Unlike other internet companies that profit from people's desperate need for income?  :biggrin:



Mr.Do said:


> The one I used to watch occasionally was a girl called Hobo Ahle because she was hot and I couldn't believe a cute young girl would resort to that kind of lifestyle.


This is because any hot young girl could easily get a man that could pay for her to have a good standard of living.  



UberLAguy said:


> Disposable underwears that he wears for two days each.( It's about 12 dollars at Walmart for a bag that lasts him a month. )


Disposable underwear?    
Wearing underwear two days straight?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> Mississippi & Louisiana are like this too (except for the big casino in downtown New Orleans). It makes a certain bit of sense in that it's very easy to have a de facto strict zoning rule this way. I remember one company was looking to put his casino on a bayou that was so small that the barge would have to be assembled from 5 pieces to fit it through the narrow part of the bayou (it would have sat in a wide part on the bayou) right there on site. Two pieces had made it there by the time the market conditions had changed and the company pulled out, leaving this rusting husk for a while.
> 
> 
> Unlike other internet companies that profit from people's desperate need for income?  :biggrin:
> ...


Your ass is that nasty you can't wear underwear for 2 days straight?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Your ass is that nasty you can't wear underwear for 2 days straight?


Do you really want to know?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I been doing this for 3 years and have saved about 30k and paid all my credit card off and all 3 of my car notes and built my credit to nearly 800...i say sleep at the air port uber lot if possible...get a gym membership and I'll say rent a climate controlled storage unit just so you can have a place to have some alone time....im very satisfied with how I'm living and one day soon I may buy a piece of land and build a tiny home on it....but I'll never give any bank promise of 1500 plus a month for a 30 years mortgage...but it's very hard to date while living like this...so sat some money aside for asian "massages" once or twice a month


Massages with the happy ending? 



Las Vegas Dude said:


> Your ass is that nasty you can't wear underwear for 2 days straight?


Yes. One of the things that would absolutely drive me crazy is a sustained time period where I have to wear the same underwear. (I could do it on a long flight or train ride.) I can wear other articles of clothing much longer. Unless I've been sweating in them, I wash my blue jeans about once a month or so.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

grayrider said:


> Seriously, just go get a real job. I can't believe you would give up your place to live in order to drive for Uber.....I mean come on it's a pathetic company run by a bunch of pathetic billionaires that don't give a rats ass about you.....Not to mention a $600 car payment? are you out of your @@@@ing mind??? I've been all over the pay scale in corporate America and I've never had a $600 car payment!
> 
> you're setting your self up for a trip down a very dark path and I would do everything in my power to avoid that.


I don't think you understand the position of OP.

it doesn't sound like it's a job thing, it sounds like he wants the freedom of not paying rent. What seems like a dark path to you, living in his car... but what you are doing, living paycheck to paycheck and paying rent may be a dark path to him.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Get a gym membership for showers and a locker. You can get a P.O. Box for your mail.


You need a street address. Use a mailbox rental service instead of a post office box. If you want both ok but minimum is the rental mailbox where there is a street address. There, you can receive all types of mail and packages including those who would not deliver to PO box. You need to rent this while you still have your home. But you are the first person to *choose* homelessness. You will be considered as and be treated like a homeless person. You should rent a room instead of apartment or you can figure out how to make your rent payment without doing something like putting yourself out onto the street. Your car can be vandalized while you sleep.

You need a storage locker for what I call "nighttime". When I was homeless not by choice I called my bedding supplies and equipment "my nighttime". You can not keep it in the car while you are driving. You have to keep your car accessible to passengers and their items. You need to keep the car clean from all scents of sweat. The self storage places charge varying prices. Other homeless people use them. You can meet your compadres as they deal with their insane possessions.

You won't be able to store any groceries so each meal will have to be purchased and prepared on the go. Fast food leads to an early grave. No place for a microwave. You will need a portable gas camping stove. You would store that daily too. In fact if you do it right you will feel like your storage unit is like home. Welcome to homelessness.

Fix yourself. You do not really want to do this.

You say that your rent and utilities have cost you $50k in three years and you consider it a leak or flood of money. Something like a dam break of flood. The only real hemhorrage we face in life risk is the few pints of blood we hold within our bodies.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Guys, try to understand. Rent and utilities have cost me almost $50,000 in the last 3 years. I have to stop this leakage. I'm not spending a dime on rent anymore.
> This new Van will get me a huge tax write-off as well, unlike freaking rent. I can do Comfort and XL with it too. And I don't lose my sleep over deactivations, I never do anything to get deactivated. I am a slave to these two apps, yes I am. And what if tonight I die an accident? Then what? We're surrounded by risks and problems. And I'm not a car enthusiastic. I'm 26, a minivan will be the last thing a 26 year old will buy. But I am doing it. Because I don't need a toy to play with, I need a practical car, a home.
> 
> Really appreciated the helpful comments. God bless!


Stop the leakage by moving out of the most expensive city in America.

Common Sense is truly lacking here.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm not judging or trolling but it seems to me there is nothing holding you to San Francisco so why not try to leave there and start over somewhere else with a "real job" you can dip into your savings to get situated I know it's not ideal but if you're gonna blow it on a minivan why not reset your life and try it out? Dont use all of it set a budget and go for it. It's only money right? You say your camry is paid for so ride it til the wheels fall off.
Personally I live check to check and I have a full time w2 job a part time job and I drive uber if I could afford to do it I would move to another state where cost of living is lower so I could spend more time at home with my wife and 6 year old but I cant I'm caught in the grind I've been missing out on seeing him grow up but I have to keep a roof over his head and stability in his life I have 0 savings theres alway some bill that's due this week you dont need to live where you do you choose to. 
If you're a mechanical engineer look into becoming a machinist if you can program you will always have a job even moreso if you're actually willing to get on a machine and set it up and make parts I know its dirty work and long hours but it's a living if I was single I'd be doing quite alright living in some shitty basement apartment banking everything I didnt spend on necessities but I have a wife and an autistic 6 year old not complaining at all I love them both very much but his needs kind of trump my wife holding a full time job so I sacrifice by working the way i do to make it happen. 
I'm not looking to hijack your thread but seriously look into relocating before living in a van that you are going to use to do r/s.
If you insist on doing it I would opt for the 2 vehicle setup as you can find a "pedo" van in decent shape for around 3500 or a little less and decorate as you see fit then keep your camry for uber and lyft 
your friend at 711 might be more willing to let you alternate which vehicle you leave there. In the end do what you think is best, but I think you're cutting your nose off to spite your face


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

This thread isn't sad at all or anything. Nope.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I keep seeing people suggest that he should have a roof over his head. 

1/you are older . Married. Have kids. He is 26, single, still taking IT classes.

2/ people who owns a home are going to be surprised in coming days 

3/ Homeless does not require time and money to maintain a home. More time to make money.

4/ most people live paycheck by paycheck. Here we are talking about saving $30K a year, not $3K/yr

5/ health benefits can be Obama Care

7/ homeless allows you to stay in the most expensive city to make more money. 

8/ you may argue that going to work in the office generate higher income. But not all people is cut out to work in an office, being backstabbed by jealous co workers, or having a paranoid boss constantly on your back.

9/get married, have kids, then divorced, then forced out of your own home and ending up in a room rental somewhere, paying child alimony every month. Aren't half of us like this ?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Rather than settle for the sad homeless life of a full time Uber driver living in your car, you might as well take chances.
> 
> Rob banks, supermarkets, and jewelry stores. With your Uber driving skills, you'll be able to make fast getaways. You'll score $1000s every week with very little effort. You'll be able to vacation in Europe and rob banks there too while on vacation.
> 
> If you get caught, you go to prison but you'll receive free shelter, food, clothing, gym membership, and varied entertainment options. It's better than sleeping in your car.


Don't forget a gaping poop hole. 
Might find love also. Maybe from your fellow inmate or sign up for the TV show Love after lockup. 
There's also a website where you can put yourself on and find lonely cat ladies willing to date you while you're in prison.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I keep seeing people suggest that he should have a roof over his head.
> 
> 1/you are older . Married. Have kids. He is 26, single, still taking IT classes.
> 
> ...


You know what? You're right! Being a homeless Uber driver makes perfect financial sense.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> You know what? You're right! Being a homeless Uber driver makes perfect financial sense.


Only in California.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...rus-outbreak-and-theres-little-help-in-sight/


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Rent is stupid. My decision to live in my car has nothing to do with this stupid virus. I am mad that stupid people will cause an economic recession due to their stupid fears. Masses are asses. These asses will cause a recession.


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> "They were there looking for people who had the talent to think outside the box. It never occurred to them that, if everyone had to think outside the box, maybe it was the box that needed fixing."- Malcom Gladwell
> https://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/05/books/review/the-gladwell-effect.html
> Sleeping on street OR driving for Uber is neither, BUT that is just my opinion:smiles:


Sleeping on the street isnt but finding ways to successfully do basic everyday activities without the usual resources is. And driver for uber is what you might call insanity be we still do it &#129335;&#127998;‍♂


----------



## MissouriTiger (Jun 3, 2019)

Google "mail forwarding services." There are tons of full-time RVers and Van dwellers out there who use a service like this. Escapees has one, but you might be able to find one locally. Also, keep watching the van dweller channels on YouTube and you will learn a lot. 

If you need to nap during the day, a lot of van dwellers park by a local park and sleep there. They usually close a curtain behind the driver seat, and have the windows covered. Most van dwellers have their van blacked out so well that they can have a light on inside and nobody can see it. Don't just put reflectix up. That looks hoosier and will attract attention. You want something that looks black from the outside. That way it's impossible to tell what it is. Tinting? Curtain? Nobody knows, it just is black. Also, keep in mind that you will need to crack the windows sometimes when you sleep. So you have to account for that as well.

Also, don't forget there is such a thing as asking permission. I'm sure in your entire city there are a few folks that will give you permission to park and sleep. If you need to park & sleep at night, you might suggest to them that you will be an extra layer of security. You will wake up if there is a disturbance, such as a break-in. 

Also, at night you might try parking in an industrial park. I have driven through several of them in my area at night, and there is rarely anybody around. And I don't see cops either. As long as nobody sees you when you are parking, it seems unlikely that anybody will bother you.

What about churches? Some days there is nothing going on at the church. Why would they not let you park & sleep on their lot? Why can't you shower at the gym and then catch a few hours of sleep there? Once again, if all of your windows just look black, why would anybody pay any attention?

Good luck.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Rent Strike 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...1/california-rent-strike-coronavirus-eviction


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I am getting close, April 15th is the date.

#Homeless by choice


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am getting close, April 15th is the date.
> 
> #Homeless by choice


We should get a commune started. Anyone on here own a farm somewhere rural?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> We should get a *commune* started. Anyone on here own a farm somewhere rural?


When they ask me "where do you see yourself in 5 years?"

I don't have a farm, though.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> We should get a commune started. Anyone on here own a farm somewhere rural?




Is Mexico rural enough?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

observer said:


> :smiles:
> 
> Is Mexico rural enough?


I own a cattle ranch on Kauai'i

Pretty F ucking rural for the rock, but y'all are not invited

Unless of course I have already invited you. :wink:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Those homeless drivers must be pretty stinky now that the gyms are closed...


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Hope you didnt go the homeless route... yikes


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Those homeless drivers must be pretty stinky now that the gyms are closed...


I will deliver food and grocery till the gyms open &#128521;


----------



## AlaskaLover (Jun 26, 2017)

Wait, what are you doing? Get yourself a Sprinter cargo van instead of a minivan and do long-haul deliveries. Much more money + no problems with overnight parking + free showers at any truck stop (there is a points for diesel system) + you’ll see the country (ACTUALLY see, unlike truck drivers, cause you will often drive on roads where heavy trucks prohibited and there is no logbook and minimum monitoring from your supervisor). I’ve been in all 48 contiguous states and Canada doing this, I have a lot of beautiful pictures from all over the country and it was the best job in my life


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Thanks. I have done. And I may need a membership with a library too.
> Waiting for more suggestions. Someone with experience please leave a helpful comment here.
> Thanks!





DarkBerry said:


> I understand. I know a guy online who lives out of his van and he swears by it. Claims he's saved so much in rent over the years. The key is to take what you would have spent on rent and put it into savings. That way let's say you're able to do this for 2 years, you will have saved maybe 25k. Definitely keep a bucket and trash bags for when nature calls & you can't get to the toilet. Definitely think about where you're going to park and not get harrassed by the cops. Definitely think about how you're going to stay warm in the winter and cool in the summertime. Staying clean & daily showers and making sure you're on top of the smell of the van is key. The smell of some men's socks could kill someone. You don't want your van to smell like you live in there. As far as living in the van thing, I've seen it on YT. People do it. It's possible.


Don't do it. You won't save anything, you'll be lucky to save your own ass. "One guy's paradise is another guy's hell". Take a good look at the homeless around you in your own area now and ask yourself if you really want to join their ranks. Saving money while living homeless is a pipe dream. There's a lot of bad advice out there. There's some good advice too, try to learn from the good. Greed and Fear is in our genes and we go though life learning to control them. We get suckered when we listen to the bad advice manipulating those genes.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

You have decided to move out of your apartment. Okay. 
My advice; just MOVE to a more affordable city. 

Find an apartment for $600 a month.
Beats living, sleeping, cooking, peeing in a car.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ya, except it depends on what kind of degree you get.
> 
> $$ is wasted but not if you know what you want to do in finance-like get into pe. You only can do so if you go to an Ivy League or the usual top schools and drop an arm and leg in tuition.
> 
> ...


There are lots of degrees that lead to successful careers. Ones you do not have to go to the most expensive schools to earn. Electrical engineering is one of those. Everything runs on electricity. My youngest son came out of college with a six figure job waiting for him. He also has a nice side job a liaison for companies who do business with Chinese companies in the electrical fields. He speaks both Mandarin and Cantonese.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am getting close, April 15th is the date.
> 
> #Homeless by choice


Do it.

In the history of humanity, 99.999% of ppl have been homeless. A car is much better than a tent or a mud hut.

I guarantee in the future of humanity, being homeless will again become common. What's happening in SF will happen everywhere.


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Beats living, sleeping, cooking, peeing in a car.


Peeing in a car can be a lot of fun if it's not your car.


----------



## MissouriTiger (Jun 3, 2019)

I have more suggestions:

1. Join this forum: https://www.cheaprvliving.com/forums/
Lots of van dwellers there. Ask for advice.

2. Be aware that Rideshare driving is NOT recession-proof, but is recession-sensitive. Until now, there hasn't been a recession since uber/Lyft were invented. Coronavirus aside, anytime there is an economic downturn, lots of unemployed people will sign up to drive, so there will likely be lots more drivers. And there will likely be less passengers. Very few drivers in the US will be able to make a decent income under those conditions. Be prepared to earn a living some other way.

3. There are many people across the US who are happily living in a van, but I don't know of any who purchased a brand new van on credit.

4. I don't know where you live, but do NOT go near any cities in California. A loophole in the law there has resulted in an epidemic of car break-ins even in broad daylight, right in front of stores, etc. And Frisco is probably the worst. Your van WILL be broken into, and they will take everything. The thieves have no fear, cuz the legal system won't touch them. Car breaking is actually an occupation there now.

5. Put aside an emergency fund, so you can jump back into an apartment if need be.

Once again, good luck.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MissouriTiger said:


> I have more suggestions:
> 
> 1. Join this forum: https://www.cheaprvliving.com/forums/
> Lots of van dwellers there. Ask for advice.
> ...


Lol you do realize the Op is in Bay Area CA and actually I think rented in SF.....?


----------



## MissouriTiger (Jun 3, 2019)

Oh really?!?! That's hilarious! 

Then he already knows this. Maybe he has ideas of safe places to park, or preventive measures. I sure hope so. Btw, you can google or youtube this if you don't believe me. Vans are very attractive too, since people tend to leave more stuff in vans. And van dwellers have been cleaned out. Can you imagine living in a van and coming home to discover an empty van and a smashed window to boot! And as soon as you get it fixed & replace your gear, they break in again? Screw that.

No way would I live in a van in SF. Not me. But in the mountains? Yeah. Get a job camp hosting in the mountains. Oh yeah...


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


>


I can smell this picture.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey pax buster , yea it truly is a adjustment but you have to be savvy and very thick skinned for starters. I just looked at your profile bro your in the bay area ?? I was about to give you the entirety on living in a car but bro leave the ****n bay area its not worth it. Dont let California's ignorance rule you or your living situations. Why should you be reduced to living in a van just to work rideshare and give the truly ignorant ,self entitled closed minded people transportation. I grew up in the south bay and its just not worth it. . Once the ignorance of covid 19 blows over think about leaving cali and find another state where you can actually live in a home and just work in your car. I know frustration has to be setting in so don't make a emotionlly charged decision you could regret. They say the grass is greener on the other side . Usually not true but when the grass is allowed to grow without political influence or just plain ignorance it really grows greener better and faster **** California and the ignorance that leads it and keeps it in power.


----------



## Uberskills1818 (Jan 27, 2019)

I drive a Metris and have spent many of nights in it. I highly recommend getting the windows tinted as dark as possible for all the windows behind the driver. Storage locker would help if you don't have family to leave the majority of your belongings. I will say sleeping in the car is not nearly the same level of sleep you have in a bed. Clean the inside twice a day.


----------



## Gomra (Apr 1, 2020)

If the only reason you're getting a van is so you can sleep in it, maybe you can find a cheaper smaller car that may be comfortable to sleep in with the from seats reclined all the way down. I have a 2017 Hyundai Ioniq and when the driver seat is fully reclined I can sleep very well. I'm 5'9" so may not work for a much taller person.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Gomra said:


> If the only reason you're getting a van is so you can sleep in it, maybe you can find a cheaper smaller car that may be comfortable to sleep in with the from seats reclined all the way down. I have a 2017 Hyundai Ioniq and when the driver seat is fully reclined I can sleep very well. I'm 5'9" so may not work for a much taller person.


My CMAX hatchback, when the rear seats are folded down, the back platform is 6' long. Enough to sleep. The nice thing about the cmax is that the rear seats fold FLAT and they are level with the area behind.

If I was going to try to live in it, I would get one of those cargo pods for the roof to put my things in. Or I would just put everything in the front seat and cancel trips with 4 riders.

Im not sure a minivan is necessarily better. You still have to fold the seats out of the floor and hide your belongings.


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


JFC!!! This is one bad decision after another... And you people are actually telling this guy how to do it!!! Financing a loan on a brand new car to drive uber and then living in the car that you will be presumably driving passengers in... how in the hell do you plan to make that work? Scrap that plan and get a roommate, rent a room and do not finance a car you will destroy with a year...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

The guy isn’t bright but we trying to help him the best we can.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow...you just can't make this stuff up. I never knew how stupid people could be until I joined this forum.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UbeRoBo said:


> Wow...you just can't make this stuff up. I never knew how stupid people could be until I joined this forum.


Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


I realize you posted this before the CV, but now, Living in a car is a bad idea during the Coronavirus. No where to take a shower or use the bathroom.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I am working really hard these days. I have 10 more days left before I go homeless. My sister keeps calling me that she wants me with her. I will spend a couple of weeks with her. She lives in Arizona.

Once I receive the $1,200 check and my deposit of $1,200, my savings will be a little over $25,000. Next month gyms will open. If not, then I will continue delivering food and grocery only. I will take a shower once a week, in a $50 motel.

Thanks again everyone. Appreciate it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I will take a shower once a week,


So twice as often as you do now?


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am working really hard these days. I have 10 more days left before I go homeless. My sister keeps calling me that she wants me with her. I will spend a couple of weeks with her. She lives in Arizona.
> 
> Once I receive the $1,200 check and my deposit of $1,200, my savings will be a little over $25,000. Next month gyms will open. If not, then I will continue delivering food and grocery only. I will take a shower once a week, in a $50 motel.
> 
> Thanks again everyone. Appreciate it.


BAHAHA.. Thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> So twice as often as you do now?


Nooo. I am a clean guy. I take a shower everyday &#128521;

By the way, since the gyms were closed, I have been walking for workout. My average is 15,000 steps everyday. And my highest was a whopping 35,000 steps. All San Francisco steps &#128526;&#128170;


----------



## victoriousmelo (Apr 25, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


i had a gym membership to anytime gym, i had a board that fit nice on top of my van, 2 sleeping bags. when i wanted to sleep, i would bring in the board and put the two sleeping bags, i think if i was to do it again, the dodge caravan has seating that is flat under the car. i used to sleep at walmart parking lots, gym parking lots, had a storage that was close by. didn't have a frig, or a stove, i ate most salads and sandwiches. if your a veteran, i hear vfw bars always allow vets to shower. during the summer i did wake up to turn on the ac for a little bit.



Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


before i got a gym membership i used to get water in gallon containers and wash myself as best i could, usually any convenience store has a faucet you can get water from


----------



## E063563 (Mar 15, 2020)

I am up for anyone wanting to try something new. Concerns: the financing is going to last a long time. I think that may be a flaw in the plan. Anything you finance over three years in this plan seems of concern. Mail: here is information on general delivery and don't forget the post office will forward your mail for one year. (







) Don't forget to consider the state parks for hanging out space. Most state parks will allow two week stays and you can get a state park pass for $70/year. It is a keen mind that thinks of other options in life but don't jump into something with a commitment that will outlast the usefulness of the change.


----------



## victoriousmelo (Apr 25, 2018)

E063563 said:


> I am up for anyone wanting to try something new. Concerns: the financing is going to last a long time. I think that may be a flaw in the plan. Anything you finance over three years in this plan seems of concern. Mail: here is information on general delivery and don't forget the post office will forward your mail for one year. (
> View attachment 443748
> ) Don't forget to consider the state parks for hanging out space. Most state parks will allow two week stays and you can get a state park pass for $70/year. It is a keen mind that thinks of other options in life but don't jump into something with a commitment that will outlast the usefulness of the change.


Are Florida state parks open?
- *Florida State Parks*: All events, activities, special event reservations, pavilion rentals and camping reservations have been canceled, but most *parks* will remain *OPEN* from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. Beginning Friday, March 20, campgrounds and all overnight accommodations will be fully closed.Mar 26, 2020

*CORONAVIRUS NWF - What's open & what's not? - A list of closures and what is still open - News - Northwest Florida ...*

good idea except for coronavirus days


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Food delivery pays plenty. I am not buying a van anytime soon. I love giving rides to food. They don't complain about my dirty laundary in the back :smiles: I have saved up $28,800 so far. If I make $250 tomorrow, I will spend $50 on a motel. $50 motel every couple of weeks. I am loving this life. **** you landlords! Any landlords here? **** you too!


----------



## victoriousmelo (Apr 25, 2018)

sounds like you are doing great! can i ask you a question?


----------



## tomboy (Jan 28, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


Listen to me really nice sir, don't live in your car. I did it for 2 years not my choice was I had a nice minivan too. You will hate your life and become depressed. Maybe even suicidal. Why are you thinking this way? I warned u


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

tomboy said:


> Listen to me really nice sir, don't live in your car. I did it for 2 years not my choice was I had a nice minivan too. You will hate your life and become depressed. Maybe even suicidal. Why are you thinking this way? I warned u


&#129318;‍♂&#128591;



victoriousmelo said:


> can i ask you a question?


Go right ahead


----------



## 15000+driver (Apr 11, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I thought a lot last night, and this is my final decision. I am serious about it.
> I have decided to finance a brand new Toyota minivan for a little over $600 per month. That is half of my rent excluding the utilities. This Van will be my home, a home on 4 wheels, and my Uber/Lyft rig.
> Any suggestions on living in a car will be really appreciated. I've never done this, so I really don't know much. Kindly list of few things that I will need while I'm living in a car. Pillows, a matress, a blanket etc. Just some things that won't affect my Uber/Lyft work during the day.
> I checked this minivan and it is huge with plenty of storage, I'm pretty sure I could hide all that stuff somewhere in the back.
> ...


.. I have done this in 2010-2011 while in college in Los Angeles, Get a Gatorade and use it for a pee bottle. Get a cooler and put bread, peanut butter, and protein bars not for meals but for snack
Gym Membership to shower. 
Since you are using your car also for Uber, get a storage unit for your mattress and stuff because your smell will start to stink up the car. 
Keep a physical address for insurance. 
You will find that living in your car/van is quite beneficial. It very freeing. You can go anywhere you want and take a nap. 
Mattress might be a little much but maybe if you need a sheet of foam and a sporty storage unit on top for clothes, blanket, etc.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Food delivery pays plenty. I am not buying a van anytime soon. I love giving rides to food. They don't complain about my dirty laundary in the back :smiles: I have saved up $28,800 so far. If I make $250 tomorrow, I will spend $50 on a motel. $50 motel every couple of weeks. I am loving this life. @@@@ you landlords! Any landlords here? @@@@ you too!


 Do whatever feels good for you.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

There are plenty of room avail in Bay area including Oakland where you can rent a room (not apartment but will have to live with home owner) . Around $700 a month bills are included. Interested??


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> There are plenty of room avail in Bay area including Oakland where you can rent a room (not apartment but will have to live with home owner) . Around $700 a month bills are included. Interested??


I believe he does not want to spend that money .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I believe he does not want to spend that money .


He is planning to buy a minivan that would cost him $600 + 120 for insurance plus he will need gym member ship or staying at $50 motel a single night for every weeks. Expense will be the nearly the same. His rent fees right now might be around $2100 that is why he is considering to live in a car to increase his saving. Living in a room is better than living in a car if he is willing to spend around $800 a month.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> Food delivery pays plenty. I am not buying a van anytime soon. I love giving rides to food. They don't complain about my dirty laundary in the back :smiles: I have saved up $28,800 so far. If I make $250 tomorrow, I will spend $50 on a motel. $50 motel every couple of weeks. I am loving this life. @@@@ you landlords! Any landlords here? @@@@ you too!


I think I could take the attitude of having a regular place out in the sticks in a dirt cheap location and alternate between hustling while living in my car and taking it easy at home. I would imagine that a cheap house or apartment could be had for $500/mo less than a 4 hour drive from even San Fran.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Cricket for phone service will give you service either on Verizon or ATT towers. An unlimited plan (talk, text,data) is $55/month. You'll definitely need that.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Honestly there is no way I would buy a new vehicle and live in it.

I would buy a good used vehicle and a cheap camper...find the cheapest monthly or yearly camping you can find.

If you buy a good used vehicle, the money you would save on car payment and insurance not needing full coverage would more than pay for the camping.

You would have a place to actually relax, a bathroom and hot showers. Most campgrounds have a lake to fish in, so you could eat fish a lot and save on food costs.
Most campgrounds have swimming and many have gyms so you could save the money you would spend on the gym as well.


----------



## victoriousmelo (Apr 25, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> &#129318;‍♂&#128591;
> 
> 
> Go right ahead


it seems like you are a person who thinks things through and asking questions here shows you even seek advice from others who have gone through this situation, This is very commendable. and you are a strong determined person able to save so much money! great! I was willing to live in a truck 24/7 so i understand it well! and i was homeless for several months living in a van before, gym membership to shower, slept in my van parked outside the gym. or at the walmart, sometimes i slept in my van parked at 711 or any gas station. if they even allow it anymore!? please tell me how are you going to deal with this situation, what if you was to die? would you say, i am 100% sure i will be going to heaven, or would you say, to be honest victor i am not sure?


----------

